# *~Praise Report Thread~*



## Poohbear

I see that we have a Prayer Request Thread... how about a Praise Report Thread to tell about the good things God has done for us and how he has blessed our lives.  When praises go up, blessings do come down from heaven above.  

Let's give God some praise all my sisters in Christ! :notworthy


----------



## Puddles

[size=+1]I thank God that I'm still in the land of the living. I am blessed coming and going. He is worthy of all praises. If I can't saying anything at all........I do say...Thank You, Thank You, Thank You. Thank You Jesus.[/size]


----------



## lonesomedove

What a wonderful thread!  I remember when I was a child and went to my Aunts Church, they would stand up and give testimonies.  We have so much to be thankful for


----------



## phynestone

Hello everyone! On Sunday, February 20,2005, I got saved! Hurray for me!!!


----------



## pebbles

19sweetie said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! On Sunday, February 20,2005, I got saved! Hurray for me!!!



PRAISE GOD!!!!!!  I am so happy to hear that!! I'll be praying that GOD sustains you in your walk with HIM!


----------



## sillygurl18

A little background:

My senior year in high school I had a job and quit my job so that I could focus on my studies. I haven't had a job since then (2002).  

Now on to the story:

I have been looking for a job since the beginning of the year since I am taking a break from school. I wasn't getting any callbacks from any of the places I put in an application. I reapplied at the place that I worked my senior year. I got the job, but I was fired from the job before I even started (long story, the devil is a liar). I was upset and angry. It has since been maybe 2 weeks since I was fired. Well today (thank you Jesus!) I get a call from one of the places that I applied to at the beginning of January and I have an interview next Tuesday! I was getting stressed because I have to start paying my student loans back this month and I don't have a job. Pray for me everyone that I may get this job. God is so good!


----------



## pebbles

sillygurl18 said:
			
		

> A little background:
> 
> My senior year in high school I had a job and quit my job so that I could focus on my studies. I haven't had a job since then (2002).
> 
> Now on to the story:
> 
> I have been looking for a job since the beginning of the year since I am taking a break from school. I wasn't getting any callbacks from any of the places I put in an application. I reapplied at the place that I worked my senior year. I got the job, but I was fired from the job before I even started (long story, the devil is a liar). I was upset and angry. It has since been maybe 2 weeks since I was fired. Well today (thank you Jesus!) I get a call from one of the places that I applied to at the beginning of January and I have an interview next Tuesday! I was getting stressed because I have to start paying my student loans back this month and I don't have a job. Pray for me everyone that I may get this job. God is so good!




We'll all be praying for you. God IS good, and it's all going to work out for you, no matter what the enemy tries to throw your way. We'll be waiting for a praise report!


----------



## Poohbear

I have a praise report...

The Lord finally delievered me through my sickness last weekend.  Boy am I happy and relieved.

I had placed a prayer request about my ex-boyfriend.  Now his car is fix and he has started taking classes to get into school! 

My sister is doing better in school.  But still keep her and her son in your prayers.  My nephew has been sick with a bad cough.  He's 7 months old right now.

Right now, I have been having a great time during this time of doing a fulltime internship instead of taking classes this semester.  I'm blessed to have this internship so I'll know what it's like to work during a tax season in accounting and to see if I like it or not.

We could make this thread a sticky like the prayer request thread so we can have things to pray about as well as shout about!


----------



## pebbles

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I have a praise report...
> 
> The Lord finally delievered me through my sickness last weekend.  Boy am I happy and relieved.
> 
> I had placed a prayer request about my ex-boyfriend.  Now his car is fix and he has started taking classes to get into school!
> 
> My sister is doing better in school.  But still keep her and her son in your prayers.  My nephew has been sick with a bad cough.  He's 7 months old right now.
> 
> Right now, I have been having a great time during this time of doing a fulltime internship instead of taking classes this semester.  I'm blessed to have this internship so I'll know what it's like to work during a tax season in accounting and to see if I like it or not.
> 
> *We could make this thread a sticky like the prayer request thread so we can have things to pray about as well as shout about!*



Praise the Lord!!!  We'll have to stay in prayer, but I love to hear these reports! God is good!!!  Consider this thread a sticky.


----------



## naptrl

19sweetie said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! On Sunday, February 20,2005, I got saved! Hurray for me!!!


OH HALLELUIA!!!  tHIS IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!  GLORY BE TO GOD!!!


----------



## webby

19sweetie said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! On Sunday, February 20,2005, I got saved! Hurray for me!!!


Congrats 19


----------



## Poohbear

*19sweetie... all heaven rejoices when one comes to Christ!  Congrats and may God bless your life!!! *


----------



## naptrl

I want to thank God (Jesus) for all things!  God you are more than life to me...you are the joy and air I breathe..no other lover shall there be that makes my spirit sing!! God I thank you for my life..I thank you for my husband..I thank you for my job..I thank you for my family and friends...I thank you for having the mind to serve you because soo many people dont!  Thank you for choosing me Lord...NOW USE ME!


----------



## sithembile

Glory be to God for 19's salvation! God bless you sister!


----------



## slwe415

sithembile said:
			
		

> Glory be to God for 19's salvation! God bless you sister!


Amen!!! Hallelujah!  ITA.  Also, continue to hold on to God, for He will give you strength to overcome any obstacles that the enemy throws your way!  Be blessed, sweetie!


----------



## slwe415

Ok...

Background...Last Wednesday night, I experienced a tingling sensation in my bottom lip and down my right arm.  I had lost all strength in my right hand as a result.  I could not even open a door.  

Thanks to everyone's prayers, my right hand is almost as good as new.  Fact:  I still have a little trouble typing and writing, but TRUTH: Hallelujah to the King, I am healed!  I went to the doctor for a followup visit, and all of my tests were NORMAL!!! He was testing me to see if I had had a stroke.  The only thing that showed up out of all the tests that they did was a sinus infection on the cat scan!

God is sooo awesome, and I thank Him and praise Him for Who He is!!!  I am sooo thankful.  Praise God!!!


----------



## pebbles

slwe415 said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> Background...Last Wednesday night, I experienced a tingling sensation in my bottom lip and down my right arm.  I had lost all strength in my right hand as a result.  I could not even open a door.
> 
> Thanks to everyone's prayers, my right hand is almost as good as new.  Fact:  I still have a little trouble typing and writing, but TRUTH: Hallelujah to the King, I am healed!  I went to the doctor for a followup visit, and all of my tests were NORMAL!!! He was testing me to see if I had had a stroke.  The only thing that showed up out of all the tests that they did was a sinus infection on the cat scan!
> 
> God is sooo awesome, and I thank Him and praise Him for Who He is!!!  I am sooo thankful.  Praise God!!!


PRAISE HIM!!!!


----------



## pebbles

My 12 year old son is being baptized tonight!!  I'm going to cry my eyes out tonight with joy!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

That's wonderful Pebbles!  Its beautiful to see young people taking a stand for the Lord.  My eight y.o. is saying he wants to be baptized but I wonder if he truly undertands.  I am going to enroll him in a baptismal class and let the Lord lead!



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> My 12 year old son is being baptized tonight!!  I'm going to cry my eyes out tonight with joy!


----------



## pebbles

It is wonderful to see young people taking a stand for Jesus. I have a 10 year old son who told me he doesn't feel ready yet. I didn't push him. He'll have to come to that decision on his own. If your son wants to be baptized, take him to the youth pastor where they can talk to him, and he can decide whether he's really ready or not.


----------



## Poohbear

_*Just wanted to share that my ex-bf and I got back together last night.  With the help of God and through our love for each other, we felt that we could make it in a relationship together again.  I thank God for the 8 months off from the relationship because it gave me time to relieve stress and clear my mind of clutter.  *_


----------



## godzooki

I just wanted to praise God and the wonderful blessing he has bestowed on me. Thank you guys for praying for me and my prayer request which, as you can see, was heard!


----------



## pebbles

Poohbear said:
			
		

> _*Just wanted to share that my ex-bf and I got back together last night.  With the help of God and through our love for each other, we felt that we could make it in a relationship together again.  I thank God for the 8 months off from the relationship because it gave me time to relieve stress and clear my mind of clutter.  *_



How nice! May God bless you and direct you on how to proceed with your relationship. Be blessed!


----------



## pebbles

godzooki said:
			
		

> I just wanted to praise God and the wonderful blessing he has bestowed on me. Thank you guys for praying for me and my prayer request which, as you can see, was heard!



PRAISE HIM!!!


----------



## Sweet C

First of all, I just want to praise the Lord for just being wonderful and merciful to all!  In two weeks, a good friend of mine is getting baptized. When we first met, anything me or anyone else said about Christ, she just wanted no part of.  If a group of us cooked and prayed over the food, she would leave the room (she was a self proclaimed agnostic who has never been "churched").  Three years later, she gave her life to the Lord and is going to be baptized.  I am just so happy, b/c I know that God is able to show himself to anyone and that he used me as well as some others to help show her who he was!  He is so good!


----------



## pebbles

Sweet C said:
			
		

> First of all, I just want to praise the Lord for just being wonderful and merciful to all!  In two weeks, a good friend of mine is getting baptized. When we first met, anything me or anyone else said about Christ, she just wanted no part of.  If a group of us cooked and prayed over the food, she would leave the room (she was a self proclaimed agnostic who has never been "churched").  Three years later, she gave her life to the Lord and is going to be baptized.  I am just so happy, b/c I know that God is able to show himself to anyone and that he used me as well as some others to help show her who he was!  He is so good!



That is wonderful!!!


----------



## stcsweet

Sweet C said:
			
		

> First of all, I just want to praise the Lord for just being wonderful and merciful to all!  In two weeks, a good friend of mine is getting baptized. When we first met, anything me or anyone else said about Christ, she just wanted no part of.  If a group of us cooked and prayed over the food, she would leave the room (she was a self proclaimed agnostic who has never been "churched").  Three years later, she gave her life to the Lord and is going to be baptized.  I am just so happy, b/c I know that God is able to show himself to anyone and that he used me as well as some others to help show her who he was!  He is so good!



Praise God! That is wonderful news! I love hearing these stories.


----------



## Poohbear

_*great news, Sweet C!  All heaven rejoices!  That's one more harvested soul! *_


----------



## cybra

pebbles said:
			
		

> PRAISE GOD!!!!!!  I am so happy to hear that!! I'll be praying that GOD sustains you in your walk with HIM!



Sweet16, I ditto pebbles!!!!!!!!  You will never regret the decision.

I thank and praise my Heavenly Father for not only extending his traveling mercies to my husband as he went to Europe the other day, but God touched my little puppy, who had diarrhea for days, and now he is just fine.  I was so worried but I hand it to the Lord and he directed me to the right people who gave me info that cured him in one day.  God is good in all things, even with things we may think are unimportant.  That's why I love and praise hims so, nothing is too insignificant for his attention or touch.  I happy to know I serve an awesome and loving God.


----------



## kisz4tj

Sweet C said:
			
		

> First of all, I just want to praise the Lord for just being wonderful and merciful to all!  In two weeks, a good friend of mine is getting baptized. When we first met, anything me or anyone else said about Christ, she just wanted no part of.  If a group of us cooked and prayed over the food, she would leave the room (she was a self proclaimed agnostic who has never been "churched").  Three years later, she gave her life to the Lord and is going to be baptized.  I am just so happy, b/c I know that God is able to show himself to anyone and that he used me as well as some others to help show her who he was!  He is so good!



I'm so in awe when I hear these kinds of testimony.  I'm so happy.


----------



## cybra

I don't know if this is  a praise report or not, but I'm going to share it anyway.  Since last year I had a friend who was going through sooooo much. She's a single parent of 2 sons, she had just gotten out a a bad relationship, gotten into another relationship in which she was to be maried, but they broke up, her car was repossessed, she had her heat cut off when it was freezing cold, her phone was cut off, and her mom was in and out of the hospital having surgeries to keep her lungs open.  Well, you ladies who know me know how I love to fast and pray.  I have kept her lifted up before the Lord since all this started.  One day she came to me, crying her heart out, saying she felt she needed to put her sons (7 and 10) in a home because she could not care for them any longer.  Well, I have worked in homes and I felt her children would not survive in them.  So, I came home and told my husband I realized our kids were grown, but we have a big house and these children needed to continue living somewhere where the ways of the Lord were taught.  I felt we should take her sons until she got back on her feet.  My husband agreed and I was going to take them.  However, during bible study she stood and gave her testimony of how God had finally answered her prayers.  She had applied for this job (she's in school and will graduate in December) and got it. What was so great about it, they are going to pay her a stipen until she graduates and then she starts working for them in January.  Now this stipen is more than she was getting with her part-time job.  On top of that, we found out yesterday she made the Dean's list despite all she was going through! Now, she can keep her kids, and she'll be able to get a used car when they give her the first check in a few days.  Her heat and phone are back on, and she is PRAISING THE LORD FOR IT ALL.

We were in choir rehearsal when I found out and the Spirit of the Lord hit me like a fire.  It's a wonderful feeling to know your prayers are being answered, even if they were prayers for someone else's situation. I began to cry and just get all wrapped up in the Lord. It was like once the Spirit hit me, it went all through the choir.  We sang as if we were in church on Sunday and God truly had his way.  I can NEVER remember anything like this happening during a rehearsal.  But the power of the Lord is strong and I thank God everytime I hear about what he is doing for his children...it gives me joy, increases my faith, and makes me walk around with hope even when things are a little out of sorts in my own life.  

I share this because maybe it will offer others hope, joy, and strenghtening of their faith. GOD IS STILL ANSWERING PRAYERS so please don't give up.

Okay, I'll stop crying and writing now


----------



## kisz4tj

It amazes me how God answers our prayers above and beyond what we can even imagine.


----------



## levette

I want to praise God for his numerous blessings.  I just paid my final car note on my van.  God is indeed very good.  There are so many things I can thank God for.  Just being in good health is reason enough.  Hallelujuah !


----------



## Poohbear

levette said:
			
		

> I want to praise God for his numerous blessings. I just paid my final car note on my van. God is indeed very good. There are so many things I can thank God for. Just being in good health is reason enough. Hallelujuah !


That is great news to hear that God blessed you with a paid-for van and good health!  Praise Him!


----------



## GoingBack

I have a small victory as well...I finally got a job. I am not sure if it is going to be a paying position or more of an internship, but it is with a company that could eventually hire me permanently after I graduate this May. I thank God for this position as I feel that this is just the beginning of more good things for me


----------



## Poohbear

kitty18 said:
			
		

> I have a small victory as well...I finally got a job. I am not sure if it is going to be a paying position or more of an internship, but it is with a company that could eventually hire me permanently after I graduate this May. I thank God for this position as I feel that this is just the beginning of more good things for me


*Congrats on having a job!  I'm an intern right now and I have the option of being hired at the company permanently after I graduate college in 2006.  I don't think I'm going to though.  May God bless you on your job! *


----------



## pebbles

cybra said:
			
		

> I share this because maybe it will offer others hope, joy, and strenghtening of their faith. GOD IS STILL ANSWERING PRAYERS so please don't give up.
> 
> Okay, I'll stop crying and writing now



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now THAT is a testimony!!!!  PRAISE GOD for all HE is doing in the lives of those who trust and believe!! And I can testify that when you pray unselfishly for others, blessings overtake you! You are a blessing, Cybra!!


----------



## pebbles

kisz4tj said:
			
		

> It amazes me how God answers our prayers above and beyond what we can even imagine.



I know! It's wonderful!! :trampolin


----------



## pebbles

levette said:
			
		

> I want to praise God for his numerous blessings.  I just paid my final car note on my van.  God is indeed very good.  There are so many things I can thank God for.  Just being in good health is reason enough.  Hallelujuah !



PRAISE HIM!!


----------



## pebbles

kitty18 said:
			
		

> I have a small victory as well...I finally got a job. I am not sure if it is going to be a paying position or more of an internship, but it is with a company that could eventually hire me permanently after I graduate this May. I thank God for this position as I feel that this is just the beginning of more good things for me



Girl, that is no small victory, not in this day when so many people can't get work! God is good!!


----------



## pink_flower

I was sooo hesitant to post in here b/c I didnt want to jinx my family situation but..
as some of yall know my mom was rediagnosed with cancer and she got her test results back earlier last week and her cancer markers are going down, so the chemo is working. 

Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## pebbles

pink_flower said:
			
		

> I was sooo hesitant to post in here b/c I didnt want to jinx my family situation but..
> as some of yall know my mom was rediagnosed with cancer and she got her test results back earlier last week and her cancer markers are going down, so the chemo is working.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers



Woo-hooo! PRAISE GOD!!!!


----------



## Poohbear

pink_flower said:
			
		

> I was sooo hesitant to post in here b/c I didnt want to jinx my family situation but..
> as some of yall know my mom was rediagnosed with cancer and she got her test results back earlier last week and her cancer markers are going down, so the chemo is working.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers


*That is GREAT news to hear! I hope it goes completely away! May God bless you and your family! *


----------



## Jewell

PRAISE REPORT: I was very ill with Pneumonia, Pleurisy(inflammation of the lining of the lung), and Atelectasis (partially collapsed lung) in the latter part of Jan. The doctors had no idea how I could have come down with such an affliction, or what bacteria was causing the infection that wouldn't go away after they used 3 different antibiotics every day for 9 days.  I had to have a blood transfusion and everything.  I was hospitalized for 9 days, and through it all I did not lose faith. My pastor told me that it was a spiritual attack, which is why the doctors couldn't pin point the cause.  I'm glad to say God healed me, and I feel better than ever!


----------



## pebbles

Jewell said:
			
		

> PRAISE REPORT: I was very ill with Pneumonia, Pleurisy(inflammation of the lining of the lung), and Atelectasis (partially collapsed lung) in the latter part of Jan.  I was hospitalized for 9 days, and through it all I did not lose faith.  God healed me.



PRAISE HIM!!!


----------



## stcsweet

Jewell said:
			
		

> PRAISE REPORT: I was very ill with Pneumonia, Pleurisy(inflammation of the lining of the lung), and Atelectasis (partially collapsed lung) in the latter part of Jan. The doctors had no idea how I could have come down with such an affliction, or what bacteria was causing the infection that wouldn't go away after they used 3 different antibiotics every day for 9 days.  I had to have a blood transfusion and everything.  I was hospitalized for 9 days, and through it all I did not lose faith. My pastor told me that it was a spiritual attack, which is why the doctors couldn't pin point the cause.  I'm glad to say God healed me, and I feel better than ever!



Amen! That is wonderful. God truly blesses!


----------



## stcsweet

pink_flower said:
			
		

> I was sooo hesitant to post in here b/c I didnt want to jinx my family situation but..
> as some of yall know my mom was rediagnosed with cancer and she got her test results back earlier last week and her cancer markers are going down, so the chemo is working.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers



Praise God! That is wonderful news!


----------



## divinefavor

Praise the Lord!!!  That is awesome!


----------



## CICI24

When God opens a door, noone can close it. I tried for the past 3 years to have my credits transfered to my current school to no avail I was rejected many times until I gave up. The Lord put it on my heart to try once more and I did and I found out a few weeks ago that they excepted my credits. And so after many years and obstacles I will be graduating this May 2005.  

I was blessed to get some very much needed dental work after years of not being able to afford it.

I applied to the medical school of my choice and they want to interview me.

I will be finishing my internship 1 month early.


----------



## stcsweet

CICI24 said:
			
		

> When God opens a door, noone can close it. I tried for the past 3 years to have my credits transfered to my current school to no avail I was rejected many times until I gave up. The Lord put it on my heart to try once more and I did and I found out a few weeks ago that they excepted my credits. And so after many years and obstacles I will be graduating this May 2005.
> 
> I was blessed to get some very much needed dental work after years of not being able to afford it.
> 
> I applied to the medical school of my choice and they want to interview me.
> 
> I will be finishing my internship 1 month early.



Amen! That's wonderful!


----------



## virtuosity

cybra said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is  a praise report or not, but I'm going to share it anyway.  Since last year I had a friend who was going through sooooo much. She's a single parent of 2 sons, she had just gotten out a a bad relationship, gotten into another relationship in which she was to be maried, but they broke up, her car was repossessed, she had her heat cut off when it was freezing cold, her phone was cut off, and her mom was in and out of the hospital having surgeries to keep her lungs open.  Well, you ladies who know me know how I love to fast and pray.  I have kept her lifted up before the Lord since all this started.  One day she came to me, crying her heart out, saying she felt she needed to put her sons (7 and 10) in a home because she could not care for them any longer.  Well, I have worked in homes and I felt her children would not survive in them.  So, I came home and told my husband I realized our kids were grown, but we have a big house and these children needed to continue living somewhere where the ways of the Lord were taught.  I felt we should take her sons until she got back on her feet.  My husband agreed and I was going to take them.  However, during bible study she stood and gave her testimony of how God had finally answered her prayers.  She had applied for this job (she's in school and will graduate in December) and got it. What was so great about it, they are going to pay her a stipen until she graduates and then she starts working for them in January....
> ...I share this because maybe it will offer others hope, joy, and strenghtening of their faith. GOD IS STILL ANSWERING PRAYERS so please don't give up.
> 
> Okay, I'll stop crying and writing now




You are making me cry @ work! Praise God!


----------



## levette

Greetings to all my sisters in Christ,

I am indeed blessed.  I want to thank God for blessing me with a new car this week.  I was able to trade in my 13 yr old car which I have had since 1995  -1992 for a 2004 family sedan with low mileage.  And my payments are very reasonable.  All Praises be to God for His Many Blessing.


----------



## Whisper

levette said:
			
		

> Greetings to all my sisters in Christ,
> 
> I am indeed blessed.  I want to thank God for blessing me with a new car this week.  I was able to trade in my 13 yr old car which I have had since 1995  -1992 for a 2004 family sedan with low mileage.  And my payments are very reasonable.  All Praises be to God for His Many Blessing.



WONDERFUL!!! Bless the name of GOD.


----------



## Poohbear

PRAISE THE LORD FOR GETTING YOU A NEW CAR!!!


----------



## sugaplum

pink_flower said:
			
		

> I was sooo hesitant to post in here b/c I didnt want to jinx my family situation but..
> as some of yall know my mom was rediagnosed with cancer and she got her test results back earlier last week and her cancer markers are going down, so the chemo is working.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers



PRAISE HIM.   He is so worthy of the Praises 24-7.  This is wonderfull and a true blessing.

My Grandpa is dealing with lung cancer right now and this is truly an inspiration to me.  He is also going through chemo right now, but I'm clinging to God during my hardships and trauma.  If God is for us, who can be aganist us.  Parise be his Holy name.


----------



## Enchantmt

My mother was in a car accident a little over a week ago, she had minor injuries, a sprain in her hand, a bad cut on her lip that had to have stitches, and whiplash. She is still a little sore off and on, but shes recovering very well. I have been praying for her because she had become depressed since my father passed a few years back and everytime I get her excited or motivated about something the devil steps in with something *major* to try to shut her down. Since December she has lost three siblings to cancer. I think she feels guilty when shes starts enjoying life again.  My sister is coming home soon, she was getting really excited over her visit, wanting to make some changes around the home, in fact, when she was out driving she was on her way to get some things for the yard when the accident happened. She said, "See, y'all tell me to get out more and I get out and this happens." (Which sort of threw me since she gets out and drives all the time, but I know she was upset.) I rebuked that immediately but I was still so worried about her becoming depressed. Praise God!! She hasnt become depressed, she is still excited about my sister coming home and is even looking forward to getting a new car. Its still soon after her accident, and she is still somewhat stiff but shes doing very well and is in good spirits. I'm praying that her spirits continue to rise.


----------



## GoingBack

I have a praise of my own to share. Last month, I took the first part of the bar exam and I am happy to report that I received a great score. So much so, that I will not have take it again in another state in which I plan to take the bar exam. God is so good!!!


----------



## BLESSED1

first off I want to share how happy I am of everyone's blessings   

I was just telling my mother this, some of you know I've been supporting her financially for the last 2 years. She's had trouble paying her mortgage, so I picked up her utility bills and instructed her to put whatever money she had into her monthly mortgage bill. I started feeling sour about this when I'd hear about my girlfriends spending money on designer clothes, manicures and pedicures etc. while I could get those things if I weren't paying my rent, utilities, _and_ my mom's utilities. But I kept the resentment to myself, thinking of how blessed I was to have my mom and what she's done for me (had me at a young age when she could have just given me up, introduced me to the church when I was young and made sure I stayed close to God). I asked the Lord to help my mom's financial situation and continue blessing her. Well, since all this started my rent has gone up and I still don't make that much money after taxes and not even get much back after filing, but BOTH our bills have always been paid despite my income level and high gas prices from new england winters (I paid close to $2000 on her gas bill this past winter alone). I got some good news that she was able to successfully file bankruptcy, clearing her credit card debt so that's a start, and she started meeting w/ a very nice financial advisor whom I trust as well (got a good vibe from her & I'm a good judge of character). I don't need those material things anyways, but I was able to get a pedicure a couple of weeks ago, and I went a little crazy in Marshalls last week  but it's all good, I felt guilty about my splurge but my mom said you work hard, take care of me and the bills are paid so don't feel guilty about doing something for yourself.

I had asked some of you ladies to pray for my mom too, your prayers have helped plenty so I want to give a special shout-out to those who were praying for us


----------



## oglorious1

Although, I didn't pass one test, I passed one exam to complete my Master's degree, so THANK YOU LORD FOR THAT ONE!!! 100%


----------



## Poohbear

I want to praise God for my hair!  I did the big chop May 1st and I love the hair God has blessed me with!


----------



## pink_flower

sugaplum said:
			
		

> PRAISE HIM.   He is so worthy of the Praises 24-7.  This is wonderfull and a true blessing.
> 
> My Grandpa is dealing with lung cancer right now and this is truly an inspiration to me.  He is also going through chemo right now, but I'm clinging to God during my hardships and trauma.  If God is for us, who can be aganist us.  Parise be his Holy name.



Thank you sugaplum! I'll pray for your grandpa.

Update:
My moms cancer is completely gone now. They did several scans of her body and brain and no sign of it AT ALL.  

I appreciate everyones support and prayers.I know they helped my mother heal. Thank you!


----------



## sugaplum

pink_flower said:
			
		

> Thank you sugaplum! I'll pray for your grandpa.
> 
> Update:
> My moms cancer is completely gone now. They did several scans of her body and brain and no sign of it AT ALL.
> 
> I appreciate everyones support and prayers.I know they helped my mother heal. Thank you!



[size=+2]*PRAISE GOD.*[/size]  
He is worthy of *ALL* the praises.  
What a true miracle.  
Your mother is a witness to God's glory. 

_*sings* God of wonder beyond our galaxy,
You are Holy, Holy
Universe declairs Your majesty
You are Holy, Holy
Lord of Heaven and Earth_


----------



## Sweet C

I just have to thank God.  I was struggling in the area of my finances.  I applied for a grant for the summer that would allow me to use the money to help pay for my thesis, registration costs, etc.  Well, I applied for 500.00 (250 for summer 1 and 250 for summer 2).  I received 1000.00 for summer 1.  

I just give God the glory.


----------



## PatTodd

I want to thank God for so many blessings.  I have a beautiful healthy son.  God has healed and strengthened my marriage with my husband (Praise Him!!!!) and our family will be moving into a brand new home very shortly.  God blessed us with the strength to make the decision to move, even though we thought we couldn't afford it, and He just keeps making the way.  We are truly truly thankful!  Amen!


----------



## Jewell

I have a praise report!
I was let go (not for a bad reason) from my job early in May, and have been applying and submitting resumes. I also filed for unemployment, which did not give me any funds after 3 weeks of going back and forth with them. It was taking forever for them to award me unemployment insurance. 

Anyway, I got called for an interview. I had been praying for a job, and I got one! Not only did I receive two temporary assignments back to back and on the same day, I have a full-time regular position waiting for me when this assignment is completed! I fell down on my knees at the altar last Wednesday night at Bible Study in continuous praise after my pastor/prophet imparted to me that I would get a job, and it would pay 3 times more than the last one. The next morning (Thursday) I received the two temporary assignments (full-time), and Friday afternoon, I was told I was hired at the full-time regular job I applied for! I tell you God is good. My pastor always says to praise him in spite of your circumstance. That's exactly what I did!


----------



## Ebony

Praise report: We decided in fall 2004 that we wanted to purchase a home. Now, I'd been praying for years regarding the style house I liked & areas I'd preferred to live in. I even prayed while driving down my favorite streets & neighborhoods. Well, in January I started praying & thanking God daily to place the right people in our path every step of the way, even the steps I wasn't familiar with but HE, of course, was. I praised & thanked him EVERYDAY. In February we started looking on sundays only. At our second open house we met who we knew instantly was going to be our R.E. agent and boy did she educate & work for us for sure! After viewing only 4 homes, we were lead to a house (on one of my fav roads I'd been praying while riding thru) that we had avoided until the end for no particular reason except it was a little pricey. Well, long story short, it's now our new home! It is huge, tons of property, back yard has a grass clearing before u walk into the little mini forest & the old owners who were like 80 kept the house well, the structure is good, it's in it's original condition which is great because we can do all the updates. We made an offer early March & closed April 7th. Our experience was smooth from beginning to end. We had NO PROBLEMS and learned SO MUCH! Although we'd heard of so many home-buying nightmares over the years, I knew God Almighty & him only would make this a positive experience & smooth process. Although my man panicked everytime there seemed a possibility of something going wrong, my faith only got stronger & remained unwavered because I know who is in control of my life. Faith starts with baby steps. I started out building my faith in the Lord with praying for small things like parking spots, non-traffic routes, getting to work on time &  learned not to worry about things & placing my burdens in his hands. Now I look back & see how much my faith has grown. Jesus is my everything & the only one I can count on. He is beyond worthy to be praised!


----------



## Poohbear

* Praise God for all these praise reports!!! *


----------



## shalom

Welcome to the body of christ.

WOW, what awesome praise reports.  GLORY TO GOD.

Will keep each of you in my prayers.

"FOR I KNOW THE PLANS I HAVE FOR YOU, PLANS TO PROSPER YOU NOT TO HARM YOU, PLAN TO GIVE YOU HOPE AND A FUTURE".


----------



## PoeticJustice

hi ladies,
I wanted to give you all an update on my mother. I posted in the prayer request thread as she under went surgery. The doctors removed her right kidney yesterday and she lost only 3 tablespoons of blood (not alot at all, right  )

The best part is the doctors did more testing a few days including a biopsy before the surgery to see if the cancer had spread or any infections in her uretha or bladder. And there were NO signs of any cancer!!!!! She will not need any chemo or radiation!!!   

Surgery went well and she is resting comfortably. The doctors and nurses are making sure she's not it alot of pain. God is sooo good and has truly smiled down on my mother. Thank you ladies for the prayers and the support!!!  God bless.


----------



## PaperDoll

God is so Good!!! I am supposed to be attending a conference that I honestly can not afford to attend so I signed up to be a volunteer. I feel in my heart my attendance at this conference will be a huge breakthrough for me in my chosen field/career and so it's imperative I attend.

After weeks of not hearing anything I sent a follow up email and was told volunteers had been selected and notifications sent out to those who would be volunteers and to those who would not. I had received neither notification and told my contact so.

As soon as I told her, I immediately began praying to God that they had selected me as a volunteer and I that would receive notification stating such. A couple of hours later... I did! 

Although they did not select me for the volunteer status that would enable me to attend free of charge or even at a discount,I still have a chance to do so (depending on how many hours I am actually used) therefore I am going to _*back*_ to the throne on this situation and I know that God will move just as he has before! 

I just wanted to thank God for getting me over the first hurdle!


----------



## BLESSED1

I work in a gym, and I noticed one of the regular members hadn't been in one week. This is a guy that is normally in working out rain or shine 5 days/week. Now it's vacation time and I couldv'e just assumed he was away somewhere, but I got a sense that something may have been wrong. I saw him for a brief second yesterday as I was leaving but by the time I saw him he was out the door. Something said don't worry you'll see him tomorrow. Turns out he came in today and the same voice said talk to him, he was busy pumping iron so I just said hi and kept it moving (the men don't like to be interupted while lifting weight  Anyway a few minutes later he came up to me and was like check this out and there was a big scar across his throat. I asked him what happened and he told me that his dr. found a large lump on his thyroid which was operated on last week, and that was why he wasn't around. The dr. insisted that it was prob. cancerous so my friend was worried but he never said anything to me about it. But he said he feels great and after operating they realized that it WASNT malignant, he just got the news yesterday and today was his first day back at the gym. I feel like it was the Spirit telling me to talk to him, like I said in the summer most of the gym members aren't around as often due to vacation and working out in the nice weather outside. I recently made a choice to strengthen my committment to God, and have been hearing things from the Spirit more often. I was just really happy that he's okay


----------



## naughteegirl

Praise God because He is good especially when things seem to be going wrong. Praise HIm for showing himself to us and letting us know that we can trust in Him and He will carry us in his arms. Im thanking God for the miraculous breakthroughs that I know are coming through for my family; I thank HIm for these testimonies I see here that reassure me that He heals cancer and He provides jobs and He will continue to bless us. Praise God!


----------



## trinigul

I thank God for when I truly have the faith of a mustard seed that I don't even have to tell the mountain to move because He'll do that too.

Chain of events:
1. I work until 7:30p and so I'm unable to attend midweek service (starts at 6:30)
2. After speaking to my church sister, I had to desire to be there midweek
3. Decided that I will cut out of the office right after my boss leaves to get there and get maybe 1hr of service in
4. Decided I didn't want to be deceitful and I'll just ask
5. I go in and ask my boss if I could come in a 1/2 hr early and leave 1/2 hr early
6. Boss says fine and I feel blessed
7. I need to work quite a bit of OT, so I bank some (don't submit) for when there's a drought
8. On the day to submit OT I say God will provide and submit all that I have pending

GOD STEPS IN:
9. Co-worker calls out and I'm asked to cover their shift...OT!
10. Boss so grateful that I was so willing to bail them out that I AM LEAVING AT 6P TOMORROW (Wednesday)

Guess where I'll be at 6:30?

God is good all the time and I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naughteegirl

Praise God!
I know we did some fasting and praying this Tuesday (I fell of my fast but Im going to stick with it next time).....Two of my requests were miraculously answered. Never give up on God...it may take months, or years longer than you anticipated but God knows what He is doing. Trust Him and have faith. I continue to seek his mercy and blessings.


----------



## FRO-EVER 21

Praising God for his Goodness.

Every morning that I arise is a blessing, every night I lay my head upon my pillow to sleep is a blessing. I have been especially blessed with the gifts of family, shelter and provisions. Today, I went on an interview and was told I was one of the top candidates, that he'd interviewed. I praise the Lord for his goodness and ask his continued blessings in my life.


----------



## levette

I thank God for helping my son to do better.  I pray that the Lord continue to bless my son.  I praise God for blessing with a nice dependable car and a decent warm place to stay in.  I thank the Lord for my good job with benefits.  And I praise God for giving me chance after chance even when i don't deserve it.


----------



## FRO-EVER 21

God is an awesome God. I recently lost my job, and although I haven't found a new job yet, my Lord has blessed me with a financial blessing of an extra $6,000. I am so blessed an fortunate, and I will continue to sing the praises of  God Almighty.

ETA: I can tell you how much the Lord has blessed me. Today, I recieved a call back for a job I'm really interested in. I had applied over three weeks ago and hadn't heard anything. So when I talked to the lady from Human Resources, she said "Oh, the President of your company read the letter you sent and he is really interested in interviewing you." I don't have the job yet and I may not get it but, this just shows me that God has something planned for me. Glory to God!


----------



## fallback

I praise God for giving me the strength to:
go to school full time
waking me up every morning
carrying me when I'm struggling
putting a roof over myself and son's head
food in the refrigerator


----------



## fallback

FRO-EVER 21 said:
			
		

> God is an awesome God. I recently lost my job, and although I haven't found a new job yet, my Lord has blessed me with a financial blessing of an extra $6,000. I am so blessed an fortunate, and I will continue to sing the praises of  God Almighty.
> 
> ETA: I can tell you how much the Lord has blessed me. Today, I recieved a call back for a job I'm really interested in. I had applied over three weeks ago and hadn't heard anything. So when I talked to the lady from Human Resources, she said "Oh, the President of your company read the letter you sent and he is really interested in interviewing you." I don't have the job yet and I may not get it but, this just shows me that God has something planned for me. Glory to God!



Good Luck....I hope you get it!!!!


----------



## phynestone

I thank God for letting me live to see another year on this earth b/c today is my birthday! Yeah!


----------



## naughteegirl

Praise God....I got a great job and moved and I'm happy here. He has kept me healthy and positive.


----------



## beyondcute

wrong thread....


----------



## Zeal

*I Will Bless the Lord at All Times  -  My praise report*

Bless The Lord O my soul, and all that is within me.  Bless his Holy Name.

First. I thank God for having me on his mind while he was on that Rugged Cross.  I thank him for his patience, mercy, and forgiveness.  I thank him for choosing me.  I thank him for being my personal Jesus.  I think him for pruning me and purging me.

I thank him for getting me a Job interview.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: I Will Bless the Lord at All Times  -  My praise report*

This is my first praise report and I could write so much that I don't know where to begin.  First and formost I want to thank that Almighty God for his covering hedge of protection for myself and my family.  A couple of weeks ago, I had gotten paid and had a few hundred dollars left over that I was going to use to purchase some things that myself and my sons had been needing.  So I get up to go to the laundromat and then go shopping.  I had all three of my sons in the car and also my sister and my neice who are living with me.
I get to the store to buy supplies and while in the parking lot trying to park the car, my brakes go completely out!!! PRAISE THE LORD!  I didn't hit anything!

So I gingerly go to my mom's house cause its the closest and I start calling people to find out what it would cost to get the brakes and rotors replaced.  All the while, my mom's husband is saying, its saturday, you won't get into any car repair place today, just park the car and go home.  I call a couple of places and get scared cause I only have 400.00, I have two weeks until payday, and they are quoting upwards of 400-450.00.  The first place I call is the cheapest, they can take me immediately, and the cost is only 300.00!!

PRAISE GOD!

PS:  The next day at church, two of my greatest angels who usher with me each hand me $100.00!


God is so good!  I love you Lord!  Thank you!


----------



## FRO-EVER 21

For time to time, I just think about how wonderul and gracious God has been to me. I know that I often fall short of his glory, but he has never forsaken me and is my strength and my rock. I am so blessed, because God has brought me to a different place in life. A place where I can truly appreciate the his grace and mercy. Just months ago, I'd lost a job, my health was suffering and had a dying family member. I am happy to say that although haven't found a full-time job, I am freelancing with a wonderful company and making more money than I made at my old job. But the best part is that I am no longer in a toxic environment. I was so stressed out that my mental/physical health was suffering, but now I am contented and happy and physically fine. And although my brother is still terminally ill, I feel like we are closer than we have been in year b/c before this we hadn't spoken for four years. I just want to testify and praise the lord for his loving kindness.


----------



## BerrySweet

For the last three years, I've taken and failed ECON.  My graduation is coming up and if I don't pass the class, I can't graduate.  After much prayer, I got an A on my exam!!! Glory Be to GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Berry, with God, all things are possible.  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## BerrySweet

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Berry, with God, all things are possible.  CONGRATULATIONS!


Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Praise the LORD!


----------



## kisz4tj

I give a praise of thanks to God simply because he is God.  I thank him for dying and being my risen Savior.  I thank him for wiping my tears and comforting me when no one is around.  I thank him for my children, and for the protection that he never fails to provide for us.  I thank him for his patience with me.  _Who am I that he should have such love for me?_  Thank You Jesus


----------



## Zeal

I must first thank God for his Son Jesus Christ!!!


HE IS NOT DEAD.  HE IS RISEN.  HE IS RISEN INDEED!!!


On the prayer request thread, I asked for prayer for my God parenst as they lot their house in a fire.  Theyare currently living in an apartment and my God-  Mother is soooo happy.  Happy to the point where as she is thingking of stayng at the apratment.  

Secondly I requested prayer for my sister who is in school.  She has received her grades.  She has an A and a B.  Praise God !!!!!


----------



## planodiva

Very proud to report I have been planning on attending Howard University for the past two years and let my application lapse so I had to apply again for admission in Fall 2006.  Well I received a letter letting me know I had been denied admission.  Howard University was my plan A and I didn't exactly know what I would do next.

Well proud to say I received another letter on Tuesday and it states "Congratulations on your acceptance to Howard University."  Now you know that was nothing but the Lord working miracles in my life.


----------



## crlsweetie912

God is so good!  Congratulations planodiva!


----------



## cheeks23

Praise God from whom ALL blessings flow. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## phynestone

Praise God! He is good!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Praise God:
I just got the word that I am going to be converted this week from a contractual to a permanent position.  Thank the Lord!  I will finally have benefits and will be able to see the doctor as needed for myself and my boys!


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

Praise God


----------



## BLESSED1

Yes God is good, I had a horrible terrible thing happen to me in Dec. '05, & now I've had a wonderful awesome thing happen to me in May '06. I never doubted He'd come through for me, that's the only way I was able to not lose my mind after last year. Always remember your Daddy will take care of his children, I'm living proof of that


----------



## planodiva

Good Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to praise the Lord with everything I have (and don't have) this morning.  I am on a euphoric high just because I fell asleep last night with the goodness of the Lord on my lips.  Devoting myself to him mind, body and soul and sure enough I awoke this morning renewed, rejuvenated and simply blessed.  

I'm such a spas....but God loves me too much to keep this joy to myself.  Have a blessed day


----------



## crlsweetie912

Plan, that's how you know it's God's great joy, you can't keep it too yourself!

PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## cheeks23

My mother passed her test!!!! The devil tried to knock her down the day before the test, but the Lord stepped in and did His thing. Praise GOD!!! Now, I'm waiting for some breakthroughs in my life  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Poohbear

I would like to share with you all about how God has blessed me over the past few months...

In May, I graduated from college with my Bachelor of Arts degree in Accounting.

In May, I got the opportunity to travel out of the country for the first time in my to Paris, France with students in my MBA program. God allowed me to have a safe trip to and from.

Last week, God blessed me with another job where I will be making more money.  This position is a temp-to-hire position which will give me the opportunity for me and the employer to try each other out.

I GIVE GOD ALL THE PRAISE!


----------



## Zeal

Go 'head pooh bear!

My praise is that I have been praying for someoe for over 10 years to come to the Lord and he did not know I was praying for him. 

Well Guess What he told me 2 weeks ago ????  (Zeal jumping up and down) 

Hey!


----------



## crlsweetie912

It's so wonderful to hear how God is moving in the lives of others!  Gives me great joy to know that you guys are being blessed!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Praise report:
I just realized, how blessed I am just to be breathing!
THANK YOU GOD!

And,
That I still have love left in my heart after all I have been through and that I am not bitter, mean and hateful.


----------



## Zeal

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Praise report:
> I just realized, how blessed I am *just to be breathing*!
> THANK YOU GOD!
> 
> And,
> That I still have love left in my heart after all I have been through and that I am not bitter, mean and hateful.


 
um um um!

Wow.


----------



## n_vizion

God is good! God is good! God is good! 
I have to tell everyone how He has answered prayers in our circumstance.  My husband's cousin has very recently been diagnosed with cancer.  He has been hospitalized and has lost a lot of weight and his stomach swelled up like a ballon as the cancer was eating his insides.  We prayed and we prayed.  He already begun speaking on his specific wishes for his funeral arrangements as the doctors only gave him days to live.  
But God....Changed his situation.  The doctors are calling it a miracle.  He was somehow strong enough to endure chemotherapy and now the swelling is going down and his strength is returning more and more every day.

My husband is so happy about the answered prayer and his spirit is uplifted.  He is currently going through a very difficult situation that we constantly pray about. We know that God is faithful and very soon I pray that I will be posting his answered prayer on this praise report thread.


----------



## n_vizion

God is good! God is good! God is good!
The LORD gave my husband some excellent news concerning his situation.  Things are turning around.  God is great!  We were high-fiving and dancing and praising all evening.  We are still praying that his situation will be taken away but we are one step closer to receiving our total miracle.


----------



## achangedlife

I want to give God all the praise and glory for He is truly worthy and able.  For the last couple years I've been working on some class prerequisites in order to enter graduate school.  I've worked thru a pregancy and illness to do what I needed to do.  Well on Saturday I received my acceptance letter.  In January I will begin gruduate school and will be working towards a Masters degree in Anesthesiology.  This is a competitive and challenging program but I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.  Once I finish this my financial situation will do a total 360.  Thanks and praise to the Lord who has given us the ability to obtain wealth. Now I'm believing God for finances to come in so I can pay for school and be able to care for my family as I will not be working for 2 1/2 yrs.  He didn't bring me this far to leave me hanging so I will just stand fast in the faith.  Our God is an awesome God.


----------



## MindTwister

This is my first praise report and I think I should praise him more often for even the littlest things He does in my life 
I want to give God ALL the Glory and ALL the Praise first of all for second chances and for forgiveness. I want to praise Him because even when I wasn't giving him the place He righteously deserves in my life He still protected me.
And today I want to say Praise the Lord for he has blessed with a job, at a moment when I wasn't really expecting it. Thank you Father God for the opportunity to work in a field that is of interest to me, even if it's only as an office assistant.
Blessed Be The Name of Our Lord Almighty, He is Truly Worthy to be PRAISED


----------



## god's princess

I thank God for leading me to this forum! It feels good to talk to people that can uplift and encourage me. Sometimes this walk feels just a little lonely. I pray that God send showers of blessings down on everyone here that you will not have room enough to receive them!!!!!


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

*I thank God for leading me to this forum! It feels good to talk to people that can uplift and encourage me.*

I agree! Praise God!


----------



## empressaja

I will give just a little history. I am new to this particular forum,I grew up going to church but as an adult I strayed I always have prayed but as far as my beliefs I had so  many doubts. In the recent months I have been getting the feeling that God has been calling me and I have been listening.
Story:
 In October 05 I got hired permanently for the college I  both work for  and attended  and was so grateful to be able to have earned my AA degree and to be able to work to earn a living for my sons.  Needless to say  as time moved on I was very unhappy in this position but didn't know what to do because of time limitations that kept me from searching for a more positive position that I can grow with.  So I prayed and prayed for help, for direction from God .Well about 2 1/2 weeks ago I could tell something was going on and it had to do with me. I was called into the office by my supervisor and told that I would be transferring to another campus in another department doing something totally different. I was so taken aback by this mainly because that is not how this place works they don't transfer. I knew God was gonna bring me through this but it is never how you imagine it to be. So here I am 2 weeks later in my new position which so far I am extremely happy about I am gettting to learn alot, doing many different things and serve people on a regular basis. I am still so surprise about how it happened. I had to share this with you all. I am grateful  for this forum i really need the inspiration that I have been getting from just lurking in my free time because I have been using what I have been reading. Thank you all


----------



## crlsweetie912

THANK YOU GOD!
Ok, I have been depressed and disappointed because my son, who has a history of hearing and speech problems was discontinued from special education.  This year, I have talked to his teacher at least 3 times a week about his poor progress.  The school deemed he was age appropriate last year yet this year he's failing everything except art and gym.

I have been praying that God would open up doors so I could help him since the school is turning a deaf ear.  I tried to get him in a tutoring program but they were full.  

Yesterday while doing some research, I happened upon some new information and called a local hospital for help.  Well needless to say, he now has appointments at a very well known hospital in the area that has a new center for children with learning disabilities, and an appointment for Occupational therapy to help with his writing skills.

Then, last night the tutoring program called and said they had an opening for him and he is there now today!

Thank you Lord for answering prayers!


----------



## Proudpiscean

I thank God for my health, blessing me with a wonderful family, waking me up everyday, & my career! God is GREAT!


----------



## BmoreBelle

As many of you may remember, I requested prayer for a friend and her unborn child.  Well....Baby Noel was born on Thursday 12/28/06 at 1pm.  He weighed 6lbs 9oz and his lungs were fully developed. Moms blood clot disappeared.  Baby Noel did have to have surgery to connect his instestines and stomach, but the surgery went well and we are now praying that he will recover quickly and join his parents at home very soon.  Thank you all for your prayers. God is great!


----------



## pebbles

BmoreBelle said:
			
		

> As many of you may remember, I requested prayer for a friend and her unborn child. Well....Baby Noel was born on Thursday 12/28/06 at 1pm. He weighed 6lbs 9oz and his lungs were fully developed. Moms blood clot disappeared. Baby Noel did have to have surgery to connect his instestines and stomach, but the surgery went well and we are now praying that he will recover quickly and join his parents at home very soon. Thank you all for your prayers. God is great!


 
That is excellent news!! Glory to GOD!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!

My prayer for 2007 was that my outlook become more positive and that I stop worring about things and just give them to the Lord.  I have had a really difficult 2006 and I never want to be that downtrodden again.  So for the past 4 days of 2007 I have started each day with a smile and excitement over what I know that God has in store for me for the day.  Well today, a co-worker (saved) walked by and said good morning as she usually does and said, you are doing something different, you have a glow!

It's the GLOW OF THE HOLY SPIRIT!   I am finally moving out of the way and letting God do what he wants with me!
Don't laugh, but this is my praise report and it's very important to me.


----------



## crlsweetie912

PRAISE REPORT!

God is good!
A few weeks ago, my son had his initial appointment at a very good hospital to deal with his learning/health issues.  I hadn't heard anything about the test results but I vowed to be patient and just give it to God in prayer.  Yesterday when I get home I see a thick envelope from the hospital.  My son was below average on EVERY test that they gave him, the therapist recommended to the school that he receive the special help that he was getting before, plus Speech therapy at the hospital and occupational therapy at the hospital, and this is just the first visit.  We go back on Tuesday to address the health issues!

I am so happy, not that my son is behind, but that his needs will finally be addressed in the proper manner!
Thank you Lord!!!!!


----------



## sunshinecoffee22

god 

i like to thank you for saving my children life last year on 12/28/05
in the car accident  
my daughter age five had a broken leg for six month and could  not attendi school   she's my pride and joy. i love her so thank you.

my son age three had no know injures but was afraid for his sister.

the car i work so hard to get with countless hours missing from my family was gone in 30 days. i was left with no money no car no way to get to work ( have no pubilc tranist in my area) but the things that was most vauleable to be was save my kids   that's all that matters.

but you stay with me 100% after4 months you found me a 2000 mercury cougar for 3200 that is running strong . i spent more time with my family and everyday i am thank you for it.

i don't even want to know what i would have done if it went the other way , but you do  


thank you and everyday is yourday in my heart


----------



## sunshinecoffee22

my prayer are with everyone on this board lol


----------



## sunshinecoffee22

my payer for 2007

finally get myself together and staring my path to finishing school while  having time for family and god and buy a home for us

thank you god


----------



## crlsweetie912

GOD IS SOOOOO GOOD!
My intent was to purchase a car with my tax refund, but I decided to pay off a lot of my smaller bills.  But, today I found out that I am getting a rather large amount from Child Support for my Middle son!!!!!!!!  This is after a rather hellish court date a couple of days ago in which I had to call on the name of Jesus after this man said all kinds of lies about me and called me out of my name.  Thank you Jesus for answering prayers and providing ways when there seems to be none!!!!


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you Jesus for answering prayers!! My mother got a financial blessing to make some payments on her mortgage. God truly IS able and so good!!! 

And thank you Shimmie for your prayers on our behalf!!!!


----------



## baby42

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME  THANK YOU  SWEET JESUS       THAT THING LOOK LIKE THEY ARE TURNING AROUND


----------



## Africana in Alberta

God is Good. Sometime ago I posted a prayer request, I had gone for 8 interviews and hadn't got any job. Out of the blue this guy calls me and says  "I got your resume from someone who interviewed you 2 months ago."  He asked me to come for an interview on Monday. By Wednesday I was wearing a new suit and hot stilletos, sitting at my desk at my new job!!! Jesus is miracle worker. But as if that is not enough, when it came to determining what my pay scale would be,  I assumed I would only get an entry level- intermediary range - but no,  they are going to pay me 3 times more than I was earning before. I have two years work experience they will pay me the same as someone with 5 years experience!!! God has come through again. I am humbled by His mercy.


----------



## dymondgurl

Thank you Heavenly Father for being my provider and my waymaker.
Father inspite of everything that the enemy threw at me last year and this year,you have shown me YOU ARE ABLE to meet my every need.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

What a great thread..

I thank God life, education- I will be entering my 1st year of graduate school at the age of 20 this fall, family- my wonderful God fearing father and stepmother, my car, the air I breathe, just everything.  I love Him!  I also thank Him for the progress I see my hair has been making recently!  bra strap here I come!  LOL

Amen.


----------



## Christa438

I Thank God for my child's pediatrician.
Thank God for my weight loss of 5 lbs..we have 10 lbs to go until I don't feel fat.
Praise God for answering my prayers about my hair growth. I felt so bad and depressed about my hair appearance which was very short, damaged, and not growing. Now it's growing gradually, healthier compared to before, and just looks better. He answered my prayers with LHCF. Thank you for these ladies whose tips I take, fotkis and journals I stalk, and messages I read. I never would've thought there would be a Christian Fellowship Forum on here, but i guess he answered my other prayer too which was to keep me close and let me be in fellowship with the body of christ. I had meant Church, but I had to sale my car and my church is not walking distance & no bus runs from my place to there on weekends. So this works for now and when I get my next car, I'll have two fellowships. which is great.
Praise God that my bills get paid, even if they get paid late.
Thank God for holding on to me and watching over me and never saying, "there's no place here for her kind." Where I be without your mercy and grace...
Thank God for all my loved ones.
Thank You Lord for answering prayers even if I had to wait on your answer sometimes. Then again--You're God, King of kings, why shouldn't I wait on you? 
Thank You for all the wonderful gospel singers and their songs that remind me of who you are, what you are able to do, and how much you love me.
Thanks for creating beautiful me. Thanks that The bible tells me I am beautiful.
Let me stop. I am on a roll, but I need to pray and go on to sleep before sunrise.


----------



## Sosa

I'm soo thankful that I got into graduate school  with a full scholarship AND a cool stipend! 
GOD IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Red

I want to praise God for all of the blessings He has given me and my family. The day I arrived in Texas to visit my mom, I found out she has been approved for aid. Thank you Jesus!!!!!  Thanks to those who prayed.


----------



## Naijaqueen

I praise God because of the victory I will receive on friday. I am 100% confident because I believe in a spiritual HOPE...hoping what things that are unseen not things that are seen. I believe in Jeremiah 29:11, His plans for me to prosper me and to give me HOPE and a future. I believe in Mark 11:24, that whatsoever I ask for in prayer, if I believe it, I SHALL have it.
I praise God for being my light and my Salvation
I praise Him for being the stronghold of my life
I praise Him for the blessings bestowed on you ladies.


----------



## Ms Red

God is good.  I've been in this praise report thread a lot lately! Today my manager told me I received a 5% increase in my salary. For a job well done. And my transfer request was approved.   Thank God!!


----------



## mblake8

Thank God for my 5lbs that i lost. just 21 more to go! 
Thank you for my GREAT job paying me a WHOLE lot of money and very stress free.
Thank you for my business idea and my business partner u told me u were going to make a way and i finally see it.....
Thank you for my future husband. U are making me into the perfect Wife now with all the trials i have been going thru lately.
Thank you for my 2 properties for my real estate game..
The list goes on and on and on.....


----------



## mblake8

Thank God for my 5lbs that i lost. just 21 more to go! 
Thank you for my GREAT job paying me a WHOLE lot of money and very stress free.
Thank you for my business idea and my business partner u told me u were going to make a way and i finally see it.....
Thank you for my future husband. U are making me into the perfect Wife now with all the trials i have been going thru lately.
Thank you for my 2 properties for my real estate game..
The list goes on and on and on.....


----------



## jaibee

I FINALLY started my own business!  God revealed my passion to me and how to start, and I am so thankful.  Praise Him!


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you Jesus! My bf got the job!! Woo Hoo I don't deserve God's blessings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naijaqueen

I praise God for the new man in my life, I thank God for revealing Him to me, and for guiding our steps. Jeremiah 29:11 holds true and I know God is going to hold His show for ages to come.


----------



## Poohbear

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I praise God for the new man in my life, I thank God for revealing Him to me, and for guiding our steps. Jeremiah 29:11 holds true and I know God is going to hold His show for ages to come.


Wonderful! Pray that a new man comes into my life as well...not just any ol' man...a man that can potentially be my husband!!!


----------



## Naijaqueen

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Wonderful! Pray that a new man comes into my life as well...not just any ol' man...a man that can potentially be my husband!!!



Girl claim it, and leave it to God, He'll AMAZE u! My girl and I are 2007 testimonies to that, we did that at the beginning of the yr, not just any man but the one He has prepared for you! We are glad we did, its very exciting!! Men with a fear of God who check off on other things, and want us to be THE ONE


----------



## DreamLife

I praise God in advance for the victory that will be occurring tommorrow as I take my test!


----------



## mblake8

i praise god for making me full time AND a manager on my job. 
Pray about everything
Worry about nothing
Let God DO IT!!!


----------



## envybeauty

I just had to give a testimony and a most high praise today.

Well, a few months ago I went to the emergency room because I was not feeling well and thought I would collapse if I didn't make it. I was there overnight and went through a series of tests, etc. I then felt sick a week later and went to another hospital for the same illness. At the first one, I was so scared because I just knew that the bill was going to be higher than what I could afford...I literally was in tears at reception because I was worried about it all (silly me yes but...). 

Bills came. I was like ok.  What was not covered would have to be paid out of pocket. Thousands of dollars worth to be paid. Well, one hospital has a financial aid program. I got together my paperwork, all sorts of statements, copies of all my hospital/doctor bills, etc. and met with the lady in person to plead my case to have some of it forgiven. She looked at me, at my paperwork, and in less than one minute she said, it will be forgiven 100%. That's right....$6,311.47 forgiven on the spot! I was so shocked that I am still like....really? I questioned it not and ran out of there before she could change her mind. 

GOD IS SOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD TO ME!!!  
HE IS WORTHY OF ALL MY PRAISE :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy

ETA: HE also allowed me to get a six-month extension on a companion certificate that was about to expire in June. Now, I can pay for one ticket anywhere in the US and have someone fly with me for free...and I have until December to pick that lucky person.  PRAISES ALL AROUND!


----------



## NessaNessa

I praise God in advance for the victorious news I will receive next week


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

Words, song, or dance can't express my thanks enough! I praise God for getting me through a tough situation. 

Ladies give God all your trust. Have faith in Him 100% and let Him make a change in your life. And once you give your troubles to Him don't worry or feel anxious because God has it under control.


----------



## pattycake0701

I've posted several times on this board and have cried numerous times in regards to my son have symptoms of autism.  It appears sometimes that he is in his ow world ad cluess to whats going on around him.  My husband and i just found out on accident that our son knows his numbers.  He has also started signing without being prompted.  Prayer DOES work!


----------



## Naijaqueen

I praise God for the victory reports I am seeing here. Its a blessing, nothing is impossible with God. Step out in faith, and trust in Him. Believe and then take action, be like David, Jonathan and Joshua, and put on the full armor of God. He'll bless you even more abundantly.

Today is my day for breakthrough. I sowed a seed bigger than anything I have ever given or could afford. I have faith greater than a mustard seed, I've God's power within me to make things that arent to come to pass, I have His anointing and seal. I cant wait to post updates, but praise Him always from whom all blessings flow. God is too good to us all!!


----------



## Naijaqueen

I praise God, cause today is my father's bday, I thank God for his life and for blessing him even more abundantly. I also praise God for my uncle, my dad's twin, for guiding them both as they walk into another yr!


----------



## Naijaqueen

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I praise God for the victory reports I am seeing here. Its a blessing, nothing is impossible with God. Step out in faith, and trust in Him. Believe and then take action, be like David, Jonathan and Joshua, and put on the full armor of God. He'll bless you even more abundantly.
> 
> Today is my day for breakthrough. I sowed a seed bigger than anything I have ever given or could afford. I have faith greater than a mustard seed, I've God's power within me to make things that arent to come to pass, I have His anointing and seal. I cant wait to post updates, but praise Him always from whom all blessings flow. God is too good to us all!!




I already have testimonies since this post 2 days, my breakthrough is SO real its mind blowing!! I claimed $1000 this morning by end of the week, it sounded crazy to the human mind but I was operating in a spiritual realm and this afternoon I was able to get more than I wanted, I just saved thousands off CC bill.
I was able to offer my young 15yr cousin at least 3page advice on using his talented art skills into a big time business. This was all part of my request for breakthrough, to affect all aspects of my life. I dont just want to receive God's blessings, I want to be able to bless others and for others to look at me in awe, and then come to see God's glory in me

Praise God, He's too good! In Christ I've His grace, blessings and provisions!


----------



## NessaNessa

NessaNessa said:
			
		

> I praise God in advance for the victorious news I will receive next week




Well, I received good news today!!!!  I was waiting on a job and I have another interview tomorrow!!!!!  This job is mine and I give GOD the praise!!!
Next week, or possibly tomorrow, I will have even better news to report.  Praise GOD!!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny

My husband received word he will be promoted to his next rank.  Thanks for all of the prayers!!! Q


----------



## Naijaqueen

queeny20 said:
			
		

> My husband received word he will be promoted to his next rank.  Thanks for all of the prayers!!! Q



Praise God that nothing is too hard for Him!


----------



## Naijaqueen

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I already have testimonies since this post 2 days, my breakthrough is SO real its mind blowing!! I claimed $1000 this morning by end of the week, it sounded crazy to the human mind but I was operating in a spiritual realm and this afternoon I was able to get more than I wanted, I just saved thousands off CC bill.
> I was able to offer my young 15yr cousin at least 3page advice on using his talented art skills into a big time business. This was all part of my request for breakthrough, to affect all aspects of my life. I dont just want to receive God's blessings, I want to be able to bless others and for others to look at me in awe, and then come to see God's glory in me
> 
> Praise God, He's too good! In Christ I've His grace, blessings and provisions!




My breakthrough continues, my God continues to supply all my needs according to His riches in Glory! My Comforter, My Provider, because your love is greater than life, my lips will glorify you forever. I am living the life that is pleasing in His sight and He is showing Himself to me!


----------



## crlsweetie912

GOD IS SOO GOOD! 


How good God is...
4 wounded in East Baltimore shooting
Gunman 'began firing toward crowd,' police say; no suspects identified 
By a Sun Reporter
Originally published June 20, 2007, 6:54 AM EDT
City police reported no suspects today in a shooting last night that left four people wounded when authorities said a gunman opened fire on a crowd of people on an East Baltimore street.

The incident occurred about 11:15 p.m. in the 1500 block of N. Patterson Park Ave., a block from Collington Square School and a newly refurbished playground.



Police said a car slowly drove the block, heading north, and stopped in front of a rowhouse at 1535 N. Patterson Park Ave. Police said a man sitting in the right, rear seat got out and "began firing toward the crowd."

The gunman, police said, ran up the street shooting as the car slowly followed. He then jumped into the car, which sped away and turned left onto East Federal Street.

Police said a 26-year-old man was shot in the right side and lower leg, another 26-year-old man was shot in the left thigh, a 25-year-old man was hit in the right foot and a 48-year-old man was wounded in the left hand.

Descriptions of the gunman and car were not immediately available.

On June 11, Baltimore Ravens players and hundreds of volunteers led by a non-profit built a playground at the school's park to give children something to do other than hang on the streets. The project was completed in a day. 


*This shooting happened directly in front of my son's (little Malcolm) aunt's house.  The two 26 year olds that were shot were Malcolm's cousins.  Malcolm was just in that house playing with loads of other kids HOURS before the shooting occurred.  There is a day care center in this house!  Never forget how God covers you at all times, even when you don't realize it.* 
PRAISE THE LORD!!!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

I forgot my lunch today and didn't want to spend money on fast food so I decided to just eat some chips and salsa I bought the other day and drink water for lunch.

Out of the blue a coworker just walked up to me and asked if I wanted some cherries.  So I reach out to get a few and she says no just take the bowl.  I LOVE GOD.  It's such a small thing but yet i'm so grateful.


----------



## Naijaqueen

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> GOD IS SOO GOOD!
> 
> 
> How good God is...
> 4 wounded in East Baltimore shooting
> Gunman 'began firing toward crowd,' police say; no suspects identified
> By a Sun Reporter
> Originally published June 20, 2007, 6:54 AM EDT
> City police reported no suspects today in a shooting last night that left four people wounded when authorities said a gunman opened fire on a crowd of people on an East Baltimore street.
> 
> The incident occurred about 11:15 p.m. in the 1500 block of N. Patterson Park Ave., a block from Collington Square School and a newly refurbished playground.
> 
> 
> 
> Police said a car slowly drove the block, heading north, and stopped in front of a rowhouse at 1535 N. Patterson Park Ave. Police said a man sitting in the right, rear seat got out and "began firing toward the crowd."
> 
> The gunman, police said, ran up the street shooting as the car slowly followed. He then jumped into the car, which sped away and turned left onto East Federal Street.
> 
> Police said a 26-year-old man was shot in the right side and lower leg, another 26-year-old man was shot in the left thigh, a 25-year-old man was hit in the right foot and a 48-year-old man was wounded in the left hand.
> 
> Descriptions of the gunman and car were not immediately available.
> 
> On June 11, Baltimore Ravens players and hundreds of volunteers led by a non-profit built a playground at the school's park to give children something to do other than hang on the streets. The project was completed in a day.
> 
> 
> *This shooting happened directly in front of my son's (little Malcolm) aunt's house.  The two 26 year olds that were shot were Malcolm's cousins.  Malcolm was just in that house playing with loads of other kids HOURS before the shooting occurred.  There is a day care center in this house!  Never forget how God covers you at all times, even when you don't realize it.*
> PRAISE THE LORD!!!




Praise God! I thank God for your son's life and those of his relatives. I take it they are recovering well!
I know that area quite well, when I spent time in Baltimore 2 summers ago doing work at JHU, my friend has a house on N. Collington, kitty corner from Hopkins Hospital!!! I even used to go to manuela dominican salon on E. Baltimore st.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Yeah Naija, Baltimore is in need of a LOT of prayer.  The family members are going to be ok.  One had surgery yesterday, but will need two more surgeries and at least one month in the hospital, but he's alive!  Thank the Lord!


----------



## Naijaqueen

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Yeah Naija, Baltimore is in need of a LOT of prayer.  The family members are going to be ok.  One had surgery yesterday, but will need two more surgeries and at least one month in the hospital, but he's alive!  Thank the Lord!




Amen! we thank God for His merciful glory!!


----------



## madamdot

Praise God for the wonderful miracles He has performed in my life.

The last 3 years has been amazing. I finished school, got engaged, got married, got my life in order. My husband got into law school, my friend got a better job, my family was blessed with an amazing chance to come to my wedding. My brother's life has been turned around. My aunt has been blessed beyond measure.

God is Good. God is Good.


----------



## Naijaqueen

I would just like to praise God, He is so worthy, His word is true, He will be exalted, and lifted high for the world to see.


----------



## NessaNessa

I have been blessed with a new job and am ever so grateful!!!  I asked and prayed for this job and it was given to me.  God is good ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Sazzy4Evr

I am happy and filled with joy in God! I thank you LORD!


----------



## Missjksn21

What a blessing to see so many sisters in Christ praising Him for things He's already done and things to come. My testimony is that I got fired from my job almost two months ago, I have never traveled so much in my life without a job. I knew at the beginning of this test that God would reveal himself as my provider and boy has he, my bills are paid and I am TRULY having the time of my life, to top it off, a play that I co-directed in February has been chosen to be read at the National Black Theatre Festival ( www.nbtf.org) which will expose me to so many opportunies in theatre, I am headed to Winston-Salem , NC by the provision of God. Remember ladies, Where God guides He provides so don't fret if He's calling you out of your comfort zone, He's got work to do in us all and it may not always be comfortable. 

One more thing He did was cause someone who had torn me apart to genuinely apologize and now we're friends, I never thought in a million years I would even want to speak to this man again, but serve a God who specializes in reconcilliation. 

I  feel like I love you all  already ,our stories have connected us!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05

When I first started reading this thread I thought to myself "One day I am going to post my praise report"...and then I thought to myself...why not praise Him now. Sure my life is a mess, my husband and I don't have jobs, live in his grandmother's basement, don't have means for income, we are dirt broke but that doesn't change who He is and what He said He would do. I am praising God right now because I am expecting a blessing! I know that God is going to provide for me and my family. Things may get rougher for us but he is a God that is true to His word and I am standing on my faith and believing in His word. I am believing that He is going to bless my husband with a job. I am believing and expecting this! I am believing that he is going to bless me with a part time job and pay for my school next semester! 

I tell you ladies. Its something about living in expectancy that lifts your spirits. It changes how you see things, it changes your heart, mind and soul. I am expecting God to do a mighty work in my life! So I am praising him right NOW because I know its done!

Amen!!!!


----------



## mscocoface

I am thankful He has allowed me to be a blessing to others.

That I know His son as my personal savior.

No matter what it is well with my soul.


----------



## Christa438

All I can say is that I wanted and needed a job. I prayed for it in Jesus name even before I ever had the interview last week. Well I made a call  and found out that I start working next week. I have actually really tried to think back and see if I can recall a time where a prayer request has been completely unanswered, and I just can not recall any prayer request that has not been answered. He may not have answered right when I expected/wanted Him to but He did answer or send an answer sooner or later or much later in some cases. His track record is excellent, lol. 

*"Thank* *YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!" You are Who You Are and You keep Your Word.*

O Lord Jesus, You said, "Ask and you shall receive, seek and you shall find, knock and it shall be opened to you."


----------



## babydollhair

I just got to say Somebody Give Him a Praise!!!!!!!!

I had accidently hit a car when i was backing out of my parking space from work last week, i had meet with the lady and agreed to pay the estimate to fix her headlight and rim of the car (like 2006/7 nissan altima), i am in a tight spot right now as a single parent and my soon to be ex husband let me know this is my problem not his. I figured since i am a student i will take out a student loan to cover it as well as other expense i cannot afford to pay on my own any longer, story short that same lady called me out today at work and said her husband said for me not to worry about it and that they are christians and feel like they should try to extend mercy, i don't know her as a matter of fact i had just met her the day before briefly. Thank YOU GOD!!!


----------



## mscocoface

God is truly amazing.

My honey and I got married he lived in Ohio and I in California for years we were trying to hear from God where he wanted us to live.  

Well, we really stepped out on faith.  My husband moved to California no job prospects but major faith in God.  In two months he has found a job less than 2 miles from our home and he is making more than he was in Ohio. 

We kept praying that His will be done and we would be fine with it.  As usual His way is not only better but the best.

Thank you Lord So Much!!!


----------



## naughteegirl

Praise God for setting me free from a job that was so stressful and negative..He is good and faithful and I know HE will take me somewhere better. I also thank God for being faithful in getting through exams that were so overwhelming to me that I never thought I would pass them esp with a job that was so demanding.


----------



## Ms Red

God is no shorter than His word. Just want to thank HIM today.


----------



## klb120475

cupcake said:


> God is no shorter than His word. Just want to thank HIM today.


 

Praise Him!!


----------



## DreamLife

Finally I can post in this thread after being on the forum for more than a year! I got into medical school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My prayers have been answered and God is so awesome! He never fails!


----------



## klb120475

evagray said:


> Finally I can post in this thread after being on the forum for more than a year! I got into medical school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My prayers have been answered and God is so awesome! He never fails!


 
Glory to God!


----------



## Ms Red

I just have to thank God right now, He is just so merciful and so good. Not just in the good times but especially in the bad times. I got something today that I wasn't expecting but something that I had been praying about and something I needed so desperately. And I just wanted to come in here and say how good He is to me.


----------



## klb120475

cupcake said:


> I just have to thank God right now, He is just so merciful and so good. Not just in the good times but especially in the bad times. I got something today that I wasn't expecting but something that I had been praying about and something I needed so desperately. And I just wanted to come in here and say how good He is to me.


 

Praise Him!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Praise the Lord:
Recently the "burden" (financial, stress, dealing with a child with special needs, teenager, toddler) all were getting me really down.  I attempted to get help from my youngest son's father and he basically blew me off.  I was feeling really depressed and hurt, but God sent an angel to me, someone who hardly even knows me and she just jumped in and blessed me.  GOD ANSWERS PRAYERS!!!! I love Him so much, for who he is.  His comfort, peace and joy surpass all understanding.  Thank you JESUS!
Happy HOLY-Days to everyone!


----------



## BrownEyez22

I would like to post about the wonderful blessing I have received recently. And give HIM praise because I know its not me doing this. 

I was not able to live on campus last fall due to financial reasons, and deceided to apply for a position as a R.A. which would give me free rent in exchange for my services. Well, I applied in Dec and didn't get it because I missed the g.p.a requirement by 2 points erplexed (so I thought).

During this time I had been working for a major oil and gas company for almost a 1 1/2 as their "college intern" part-time, when I made my year they gave me 1 dollar raise, as opposed to that standard  25-50cents.

Then a position opened up our department and they offered it to me. This position will almost double my salary, give me lots of benefits and help me pay for school and I am only 22. It can also spring board me into various other career areas as well. I just feel really blessed right now, because these doors have opened up for me. Thanks for listening ladies.


----------



## crlsweetie912

God is so faithful! 
At the beginning of the year, our church entered into a month of fasting and consecration and today, 30 days later, I am so happy to report that my Mom QUIT SMOKING COLD TURKEY! My mom has been "trying" for years to quit and the Lord finally did it! I am so happy for her. God is sooo good!


----------



## Shimmie

crlsweetie912 said:


> God is so faithful!
> At the beginning of the year, our church entered into a month of fasting and consecration and today, 30 days later, I am so happy to report that my Mom QUIT SMOKING COLD TURKEY! My mom has been "trying" for years to quit and the Lord finally did it! I am so happy for her. God is sooo good!


Praise God!  I can remember when my mom had the same deliverance.  

For your mom, Crlsweetie:

And Father God in the name of Jesus, we praise you that the thought of a cigarette brings such a stench to her nostrils that it repels her from ever wanting a cigarette ever again....She is totally set free from that and any other bondage in Jesus's name, Amen and Amen...!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Shimmie said:


> Praise God! I can remember when my mom had the same deliverance.
> 
> For your mom, Crlsweetie:
> 
> And Father God in the name of Jesus, we praise you that the thought of a cigarette brings such a stench to her nostrils that it repels her from ever wanting a cigarette ever again....She is totally set free from that and any other bondage in Jesus's name, Amen and Amen...!


Amen!
She has been the full 30 days without a cigarette!


----------



## crlsweetie912

GOD IS AWESOME!
I began a Daniel Fast on December 28, 2007.
No sweets, sugar, bread, rice, meat, cheese, dairy and I drank nothing but water and 100% fruit juice.

GOD IS FAITHFUL and yesterday was the last day of my fast!  I made it 31+ days!  I can't believe how God worked during this fast.  I am so grateful to Him for all that He has done.  I am continually amazed at His wonders!


----------



## nipday

Praise the Lord, everybody!!!!!

I thank the Lord for just continuing to encourage my heart despite the things I've been experiencing & worrying about (grad school, work, personal life, His will/my future, low self esteem, etc.). I've been struggling with finding my self and purpose while trying to hold things down in my life. Just when it became too much, I decided to turn to God. I have been praying with a prayer partner three times per week, which has encouraged me to connect to God in a more personal, profound way and I've been reading a great devotional in the meantime. It has been encouraging me to remember that we are not fighting flesh and blood, but that we are more than conquerors through Him. We can call on the name of the Lord, sing and meditate on Him and speak the Word on God (Jesus) in every situation, which has given me much peace & hope. 

And (sorry for the long post--He is sooo good!!!!), I had my final performance plan review with my employer today and all this time I'm thinking I'm not where I want to be and my productivity is slipping because I'm unsure of myself at times--low and behold--I was blessed with an exceptional rating along with a performance award *and* a promotion!!!!!! My employer has been very pleased with my work, but I was thinking otherwise. 

THANK YOU JESUS---YOU knew what was around the bend and yet even before all of that You spoke to and encouraged my heart when I needed it the most by reminding me of Your love, help and protection over me.

Please continue to keep us in Your presence and encourage the women represented here--bless them, Lord and may Your name be continually praised!!!!!   

Be encouraged ladies!!! He loves you all!!!!!


----------



## stinastina

God is good. He is my rock and salvation. that is all.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Uh..I dunno if this goes here but...
In the last month...two months God and I have gone through a lot...mostly me.  But I mean it's all for the good of God...to bring me closer to him. I'm still struggling with doubt mostly cuz of my fear of understanding wrong...or taking something to be from God when it isn't. But tomorrow (Sunday) will be the first Sunday I've tithed since the summer...and I'm sitting here like I feel a real joy in my heart...I can't wait for tomorrow to come so I can put my envelope into the offering basket. And I know that it's not a matter of pride. It's not the blessings I'll recieve...but I'm finally really on track to getting right with God...I could go on but I don't want to type that much and I don't think everyone wants to read it all. But I just feel really blessed right...and it's been a while since I've felt like this...despite the massive blessings I'm blessed with


----------



## motherx2esq

Praise the Lord and blessing saints!

I want to praise the Lord for simply waking up every morning.  Because my sister went to sleep and never woke up.  I praise God that he allowed me the 29 out her 32 years to know and love her.  Thank you Lord; You are mighty and awesome!


----------



## motherx2esq

BeyondBlessed said:


> Uh..I dunno if this goes here but...
> In the last month...two months God and I have gone through a lot...mostly me.  But I mean it's all for the good of God...to bring me closer to him. I'm still struggling with doubt mostly cuz of my fear of understanding wrong...or taking something to be from God when it isn't. But tomorrow (Sunday) will be the first Sunday I've tithed since the summer...and I'm sitting here like I feel a real joy in my heart...I can't wait for tomorrow to come so I can put my envelope into the offering basket. And I know that it's not a matter of pride. It's not the blessings I'll recieve...but I'm finally really on track to getting right with God...I could go on but I don't want to type that much and I don't think everyone wants to read it all. But I just feel really blessed right...and it's been a while since I've felt like this...despite the massive blessings I'm blessed with



Praise God!  I have been here before!  Feeling God's glory to be able to do something I haven't be able!


----------



## All_Me

I have been laid off from my job for apprx. 2 mths. But every need is being meet! Everytime I think the money is going to run out...God opens another door!


----------



## All_Me

Girl Yes this is a praise report! One thing is for sure ... when you open your hand to give to God out of love, respect, and what we are required as Christians then that same hand is open to receive! Your act of obedience is a sign of worship! Its not always easy but somethings are just right. I will be tithing off of my unemployment check.


----------



## OhmyKimB

^^^^
I think if you were talking to me I see what you mean. I'm sorry I have anohter praise lol.  Today at church I was talking to my fake aunt who is a assemblywoman...well her treasurer offered me a internship or a chance to work in the office with them (My major is accounting and my minor is finance so that's really good) She said to just call whenever I was ready to needed to come work. And that I could get credit for my college working there. I only talked to her for a minute if even... PRAISE GOD...I could only sing while I was walking to my car...I'm really understanding the if you worship God with a clean heart that the desires of your heart would be poured out onto you


----------



## Msmia

Heavenly Father,
I am thanking you for all the things you have done and for all the thing not done yet but will be done according to your will.  You have provided and given to me so plentifully.  And I thank you so much.

You are awesome and my beginning and my end.

This week I will be moving to Georgia with no job on the horizon with my kids and fiancee.  But God has already told me that everything is taken care and I am walking out on faith.  I am thanking God today for my job that is awaiting me, the home my family will preside, the God loving/Christian daycare provider that will care for my kids, and wonderful job for my fiancee.  I know all our needs will be met, because God is in charge and in control. 

I thank the day I opened my heart and my life to HIM.


----------



## OhmyKimB

All_Me said:


> I have been laid off from my job for apprx. 2 mths. But every need is being meet! Everytime I think the money is going to run out...God opens another door!


 


praise God!!!


----------



## Hair Iam

I want to praise The Lord Jesus Christ who works by Our Holy Spirit and our Heavenly Father to bring to pass all that is good and is in His perfect will, I was fighting with the Government to establish some matters.. I gave the battle to the Lord and trusted HE would work all things  for His and my good.....As of today ...To God be the glory the battle is over and we have the victory.Praise God !..Praise God .!..He is so good !


----------



## Highly Favored8

God is Good all the time. I had to learn Patience, trust, love and deliverance In Jesus Name!
This house I just built the Lord Built
My house is FINALLY Built After 2 long Years


----------



## Hair Iam

Just wanted to thank anyone who prayed with us and for us about my granddaughters daycare needs..our prayers were answered , she got in to the daycare we were praying for . Thanks be to our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ ..who hears and answers prayers.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Praise the Holy Name of the LORD!

I began my current job two years ago.  My boss (a wonderful Christian man of God) promised that he would work with me to get promotions and work with me on building a career.  A few weeks ago, I put in for a reclassification (basically a promotion, but based on work I am already doing) and almost IMMEDIATELY I received word from HR that not only was my reclass approved, but that I was eligible for a full grade HIGHER than I requested!  HALLELUJAH!    AND, I get retroactive pay for the pay difference going back to JULY 2007!!!
GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Mortons

I would just like to thank Him for making my car start today. It would not start yesterday and I am a student and dont really have the money to continue to replace parts. My friend moved it to a parking space for me today, and when I went to start it it cranked right up as usual. Not only that but my friend bought me a battery and the check engine light that was on went off. 

For that I would like to say thank ya


----------



## Iammoney

i just feel the need to give praise.  God is awesome. everything is going to work out fine. i give you the glory God.  You alone are worthy


----------



## crlsweetie912

crlsweetie912 said:


> Praise the Holy Name of the LORD!
> 
> I began my current job two years ago. My boss (a wonderful Christian man of God) promised that he would work with me to get promotions and work with me on building a career. A few weeks ago, I put in for a reclassification (basically a promotion, but based on work I am already doing) and almost IMMEDIATELY I received word from HR that not only was my reclass approved, but that I was eligible for a full grade HIGHER than I requested! HALLELUJAH!  AND, I get retroactive pay for the pay difference going back to JULY 2007!!!
> GOD IS GOOD!


Lord, I know you have this increase just waiting to be released to me and my faith WILL NOT WAIVER!  You are Jehovah Jireh, my provider.  I praise you IN ADVANCE for what is going to happen!  Delay is not denial and I believe in the NAME OF JESUS that you will provide for my family.
Amen...


----------



## Galleta

i would like to thank God for my family, my health, my friends, and for my new career with the faa.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi

I just want to give Glory and Honor to the Most High God, who is not comparable to any other!  I thank God for my graduating, something that has been a long-time coming.  I've battled with bad decision after bad decision, negative people and fear since graduating from HS, but God is AWESOME.  I'm so grateful for the support system He set up for me and His just working things out like NOBODY else could.  _Some things you just know it ain't nobody but the LORD!_  I also want to give Him some advanced praise for what He is currently working out in my life and setting up.  I give Him all praise despite myself because _*He is ALWAYS good.*_

*HALLELUJAH!!!*


----------



## Lanea87

After a long and hard semester I have done well. I was attending 2 full-time schools and still working 20 hours a week. I came out of the university with a 3.3 GPA which I am grateful for and with the other class that I was attending at a community college, I have passed the CNA course; skills and practical test with flying score. I give it all to the LORD, I claimed it in the name of Jesus before, b/c I knew that it was mine. I also received a job at the nursing home that I was doing my clinicals at which is paying very well. But the Lord God didnt stop there, he let me receive a call from a major hospital that I have been trying to get with since 2006. And for that and much more I am a believer. God wont fail you, he will do as he said. Just have faith and believe. PATIENCE is the key!


----------



## crlsweetie912

crlsweetie912 said:


> Lord, I know you have this increase just waiting to be released to me and my faith WILL NOT WAIVER! You are Jehovah Jireh, my provider. I praise you IN ADVANCE for what is going to happen! Delay is not denial and I believe in the NAME OF JESUS that you will provide for my family.
> Amen...


PRAISE THE NAME OF THE LORD!!!!!
God is good and FAITHFUL TO HIS WORD.
Jesus you kept your promises to me and you have PROVIDED!
My increase finally came through.  Not a moment too soon.  Thank you God for increasing my faith during this rough period.  Lord let me be wise with what you have given me.  I praise your name FOREVER!


----------



## jshor09

I just want to thank you Lord for all you have done and are going to do for me.  When I let go and put it in your hands everything became the way you wanted.  You got rid of the negativity in my life.  You helped me through another horrible time in my life.  I am finally at peace.  I thank you for allowing me to buy my first home.  I just cant say enough right now.  Just thank you Lord.


----------



## babydollhair

I had made a thread a couple of weeks ago about not being sure about a church i went to. I have since prayed sook counsel from elders,and made the decision today to join, and i happy about it. Me and my child finally have a church home. I thank God for that!


----------



## Sashaa08

I thank GOD for providing me with so much confirmation regarding a new job. The past week, I have been amazed-morning by morning new mercies I see. Everything is falling into place, and I already claim favor in the eyes of the search committee. Promotion does not come from the east, south, or west but GOD is the judge and he putteth down one and setteth up another. I claim this blessing and look forward to another praise report when the blessing of the new position has manifested in the natural realm!


----------



## babydollhair

Thank U Jesus!!!!!!!!! oh wow i know you gave me favor on this one. God just gave me favor to get accepted into the University of South Florida, even thought i didnt have a class i needed to complete my aa, Plus the fact that usf is facing budget cuts from the state and is not accepting transfer students as easily as in previous years! I so thought i would be at the community college taking the math class i need, paying out of pocket so i could transfer in the spring, But praise be to God, i am going university, and getting financial aid to pay for it! im almost in shock thank you Jesus!!!!


----------



## Shonni

Let me tell you! God is so good and I praise him and thank him for all that he has done for me. I still have not found employment, however I am very close and I thank God for that alone. He is truly a great God, even though money is low and times are hard I Thank him for living and breathing, plus being able to praise his name.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I thank Jesus for helping me through a trying weekend with house guests!! I was thankful to come to work today to escape!! LOL

I thank the Lord for my lovely home and for having the ablity to be a good hostess even if my guest were not appreciative.


----------



## crlsweetie912

PRAISE GOD!
Jesus provided an opening for a school for my 5 year old son.  I just found out yesterday that the school that he had been attending would not open this year and I called this morning and there is an opening at my 10 year old's school for my baby to start Kindergarten on MONDAY!  Thank you Lord for your favor and provision!


----------



## determine3

Praise the Lord!!!!!!  I have been working at increasing my credit score so I can buy a home and God increased my score by 17 points in one month.  I was worrying and fretting over my credit score and buying a home for my family but when I finally released it and gave it to God things have been happening for me.  GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

determine3 said:


> Praise the Lord!!!!!! I have been working at increasing my credit score so I can buy a home and God increased my score by 17 points in one month. I was worrying and fretting over my credit score and buying a home for my family but when I finally released it and gave it to God things have been happening for me. GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!


 
Well Praise Him............. :woohoo2:   Halleilulia  

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you...


----------



## dmoni06

I'm praising God today for keeping me safe when my car broke down this morning.  Although the repairs are over $5000, I am thankful that God has already provided the means for me to get back and forth to work and class.  I am also thankful for the increase He will soon provide so I can purchase a new car.  Thank you Lord!


----------



## envybeauty

I thank God for everything. For the roof over my head, a job to go to, a car that works perfectly fine, money in my pocket, food. I also thank Him for my sense of style (don't judge me y'all). I just like great pieces -- nice handbags, coats, shoes. I love signature pieces that just make your look.

I also thank God for my hair. A lot of women are losing their hair, have never had long hair, don't know what to do with their hair. I love my hair. I love the length and I love the versatility. I love that I can do my own hair. I can perm it, rollerset it, blow it out, etc. I just love it.

I love my friends. They keep it real with me. When I need a dose of reality, they give it freely. I try to do the same.  I thank God that my family wants to protect me from this cruel world, but every now and then, the rules of the game have to be taught. 

I thank God for my yearning. It is times when I yearn for more that I seek out my heart's desire. I know that right now, I want more for my life. I want more. I sense a change and I thank God for leading me.  Even when I am kicking and screaming, God drags me through and shows me that where He is moving me to is better than where I was before. I need that. I thank God for that. 

I thank God for being patient with me.  He loves me more than I love myself.


----------



## Lanea87

I posted last nite in the Prayer Request and I just wanted to update you ladies that everything is all good now. I WILL be going to nursing school. I wanna just let you ladies know to keep believing and have faith, all thing will get better.


----------



## genesis132

I thank GOD for being who he is. I just want to thank GOD for never leaving me, even when I strayed away from his beliefs. I thank GOD for his Grace and Mercy that I have a chance to wake up every morning. I also would like to thank him for truly seeing me as he designed me to be. I thank him for weeding out people who I considered closed friends, but they betrayed me deeply. Lastly, I would like to thank GOD for being an "on time GOD"..without him I would not be able to purchase my house and meet my deadline to close on 9/30. Also, thank you GOD for bringing a wonderful Realtor and Mortgage Banker into my life...they were truly a Team in bringing my dream of homeownership to a reality.


----------



## Angelicus

Praise the Lord... I am on my way to work! It's with a temp company and it's temp to hire as a case worker assistant for a home health service... but it's better than making zero dollars an hour. I am so blessed! After 9 months of searching for work, I finally found a company that didn't tell me "You're overqualified, we can't hire you... we can't afford you." The devil is a liar!

A week ago, my unemployment ran out but I didn't get sad... I knew that God was going to make a way. I kept praying, kept calling... and he answered my prayer with a ram in the bush.

I want to thank you all for your prayers. This job is not where I want to be right now but it is a stepping stone for things to come!

Praise the LORD!


----------



## Lanea87

Ok ladies I got the grades that I need to I am moving on to bigger and better things in life.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello everyone!  I just want to come in to say thank you Jesus. Right now im looking for a change in my life. In i feel like the Lord has been talking to me lately. Just trying to make change and a Happier Denise. Thats all i have to say. 

Thanks for listening to me. Just trying to find me and my way. Im excited because my husband decided to attend church with me... Just an great day


----------



## cupcakes

I just want to thank god for never leaving my side and always coming through for me on time. Even when it seemed all hope was gone he was there for me. Last month was extremely hard for me I had a death in the family and my relationship was in turmoil. The guy I was with was not a christian and although I loved him deeply he was leading me down the wrong path. But im thankful that god brought me through and allowed me to see that he  wasn't the right guy for me. The right guy was by my side all along. Im thankfull that god brought me  through the greif of losing a loved one and I pray that god contiues to be with my aunt and grandmother and other family members who are still in mourning.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Thank GOD for allowing me to see another year.  I am so excited to see what God has in store for me.  I appreciate everything He brought me through and I am blessed to be able to make it to another year!! Praise the Lord.


----------



## Wanda

Dear Lord, I want to thank you now for my mothers healing. She went in the hospital on Wednesday to have exploratory surgery ( a simple procedure, I thought) and stopped breathing on the table. They immediately administered CPR to revive her but she still remains unconscious. She is getting better daily. I thank you now Lord for her totally healing? Ladies please pray for my mothers complete healing. AMEN!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

*
*

                   I want to thank God for everything he does for me.

Ever had the impression that your prayer was answered and handed on a silver platter?

Ok, I know this seems odd. But for over 6 years I always wanted to go back to school. I prayed and prayed. Now, nearly 7 years later. I know its seems like a long time. I have to admit the timing could not  be more perfect than now! Within those 7 years of waiting, I was able to be by my family's side. I even saw one of my parents pass away in front of my very eyes. God gave me strength. We manage to surmount incredible financial obstacles. I did 3 years without having a job.

 Everything seems to be falling in place. I have some exams to complete before applying to the school. I found all the resources with ease. I needed a software to help me with the editing of my essays. It usually costs 100$ I got it for 24 $.There are many more things, coincidences that I have witnessed. Its seems that things are being served to me on a silver platter. At times I wonder if I was meant to receive it. Has anyone experienced something like this? How did things turn out? Any regrets?


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I just want to say that God is good. . .all the time.  I have been struggling with the idea of my unemployment for some time now although God has been making a way for me the whole time and keeping my family and I comfortable.  I struggled with accepting that he just takes care of me because he wants to.  I felt the need to do something in return and it was eating me up(that worldly outlook is a hard and bad habit to break).  
I had been feeling like I was missing something.  There was an emptiness that I felt and I couldn't seem to fill it.  I've been saved so I thought maybe I was either doing something wrong or looking in the wrong place to fill that void.  I tried different angles to approach God hoping that I would come up with the right one.

Last week I had a breakthrough and God told me that all he wanted was for me to just spend time with him.  Talking, sharing, just being myself with him and building the father daughter relationship that he created me for.  I was like Ohhhhhhh.  I hadn't even realized that rather than being in relationship with God, I was just placing orders and leaving my tips for him.  

To make a long story short, since that day, I have been spending time with God in more ways than just praying.  He is a part of my family.  Not just the creator of it.  
So many other things have been opened up to me and to top it all off, I got comfortable with God just taking care of me and trusting that even though my last unemployment check would be on Monday(2/9/09)  For some reason, I wasn't worried about the uncertainty.  I knew God would pull something out of his bag, just like he always does, right in a nick of time, just before I begin to panic and resort to some bad decisions.  

Well wouldn't you know that God made a way out of no way.  I got a call this evening from a temp service that I work with.  I had interviewed for a position a couple of weeks ago but another candidate got the job.  Well, the other candidate isn't there so I got the job.  I start on Monday  2/9/09.  Isn't that something! There will be no lapse in my income.  There will be no time of uncertainty.  No famine, no heatless nights, and no candles burning in my house.  God made a way.  

He made a way when I let go and just stopped trying to help him to help me.  I stopped trying to rationalize with him what I needed and the best way to go about it, I stopped trying to figure out what he would do to make a way for me.  
To top it all off, in the mail today I got a check for 240.00.  I had been expecting a check but didn't know how much it was.  This too is a blessing!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

PRAISE the LORD SUPERNOVA!

God is good.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Highly Favored8

SN you brought TEARS to my eyes right now with your post. Girl you are truly a Daughter of Abba Father! Gurl I am so crying right now! Gurl God is so, so, so, Good. I am so blessed by your praise report. PRAISE GOD! I am so Happy For You!


----------



## preciouzone

Thank you for sharing SN! I totally love it. 

Can't nobody tell me that there is no God. There are
too many evidences of His love and existence all around
us... beginning with the fact that we woke up on this side
of the ground!

Thanks again,

~ Preciouzone ~


----------



## Highly Favored8

I am just giving a Praise report b/c God is so AWESOME and his word is so true! AMEN!


----------



## Mo96

I just wanted to thank God for moving in my life. He is such an awesome and faithful God! I recently found out that my office was going to be relocating. I spoke with my husband about it and of course, he was against moving. I totally understood since he was the primary bread winner.  So after I received the news, I must admit I was nervous about looking for another job. I knew that things were rocky in the economy and I had been on this job for almost 6 years. WELL LET ME TELL YA......The regional vice president came down to meet with me. He told me that he understood me not being able to relocate and said that he wanted to do whatever possible to keep me on board. He asked me how I felt about working from home. Oh my goodness! This was just unbelievable. I almost cried right in front of him.  God stepped in and worked it out for me. I am currently in the process of making the transition to work from home.  Talk about extraordinary favor! God is good!!!!


----------



## preciouzone

Congrats Mo! Thanks definitely turned out good for you. Praise God!

How's your weightloss journey going?


----------



## Mo96

Well, it's going...lol! I just recently prayed about that too. I've gotten back on track. No more excuses! I didn't know how to balance work, school, home and exercise. I created me a little handy dandy schedule and so far it's been a big help. I feel confident that I will reach my weight loss goals this year!


----------



## preciouzone

That's good to hear. It sounds like you have a lot going on. Whatever
inspired you to do your video.. keep at it and I pray that you reach your
goal as well!

~ Preciouzone ~


----------



## kayte

_I'm crying ..in tears today ..remembering ...2007 I was in landlord tenant court ..not because I was a bad person...but with all the hurt I'd had with my dad's illness and death ..hard as I tried 
I simply was not earning enough for my high rent and it had accrued to over 4500 dollars.... by the grace of God with artists grants specifically for artists/writers in trouble... I was able to raise that money and keep the landlord from seizing my apartment but I had to pay on time for a year or risk a holdover
when they can seize your apartment even if you do have money to pay delayed rent_

I was in such fear

Today....it is Feb 27...the landlord just slipped the March Rent bill under my door..I wrote out a check for 1340.00 while happily listening to U2 and in an hour when I go out for errands..I will pay the rent on time _..before it is due _knowing _rent through summer is assured _with work of my heart that is paying me NOW

All praise be to God 

Thank you God Thank you Thank you


----------



## madamdot

I want to thank God for hearing my prayers. Things at work are getting better and something happened earlier that I am convinced is a miracle. PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!!

I know when the time is right to leave this place HE will set up something good for me. I have no doubts.

Thank you Lord for my wonderful, wonderful, wonderful husband. I cant even tell you how blessed I am for God to send me this man. I am awed by the Lord's generosity for finding the right person for me (I come with a lot of baggage).

Thank you Lord God. Thank You!


----------



## aribell

The Lord is faithful, so faithful.  Praised be His name.  When we are faithless, He is yet faithful, for He cannot deny His own character.

I am so thankful to You Lord for Your persistence in loving me and keeping me as Yours, even as I have allowed the heart's distractions to eclipse my vision of You.  But You reign as King and I pray that You would be lifted up as God and King--the great Lord--in all our hearts this day.  Amen.


----------



## MA2010

Last week was a trying one for me. I never sought after the face of the living God like I did in prayer, worship, and praise last week.

Thank you Lord for always keeping me and answering my prayers! My life is not mine but yours. I lay it before you. 

Your blessings are undeserved, and I humbly thank you for them all. I love you!


----------



## topsyturvy86

I just got admission to one of the top business schools in the Country!! :-D I'm reeling with excitement! Praise the Lord God Almighty!! It's been a long journey but my life is finally starting to come together ... thank you Jesus!


----------



## trenise

Last week when I went to the oncologist, the doctor said the most recent tumors were gone and that there were others, older ones, that were shrinking. I knew I couldn't feel them any more, but the tests confirmed what I was thinking, that they were gone. The doctor was so excited. I love it when the doctors and nurses even are amazed at how God heals my body.


----------



## juju

Thank you Jesus for bringing the father of my future kids into my life.


----------



## Poohbear

My praise report: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8301712#post8301712


----------



## kayte

My mother went in to the hospital for an exploratory procedure 
that required general anesthesia and TOLD NO ONE except my younger brother 
she was accompanied by only by a friend...
the rest of us ..three out of four..were in the dark.  

she called after it was over.... 
to report they had removed some thing that turned out to be nothing 
and now she is fine....

Praise God


----------



## star

God answered my prayer and I so, so thankful. Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## madamdot

A few weeks ago on a whim I sent my DH a note that I found on this board about an opportunity. I cannot find the thread anymore, but he really took it and ran with it. So much so that I was shocked.

He called me yesterday to tell me he got his first appointment. He is so excited. They said if he did a good job they would send him other work.

I just wanted to come in here and say God is really good.  Just so amazing. This is not something I expected my husband to be interested in much less to pursue with such vigor. We have been having a rough time. I am looking for work, and the Lord has really sent us a ray of light in such dark times.

God is good! He really is!


----------



## ultrasuede

I thank the Lord for his continuous favor in my life and for all the blessings in my life.


----------



## topsyturvy86

I got water Baptized yesterday!! I'm really excited about my new life in Christ! 

My SO is a Christian but not committed. I prayed on it and he's talking about doing personal bible study to develop a relationship with God . We'll be doing Bible study together starting tomorrow!! God is awesome!


----------



## madamdot

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now have one of those side hustles that I discovered here. Leapforce. This is the perfect temp job as I search for new full time job. I am on the computer all day and making money to pay the bills will really help ease the pressure.

Thank you Lord for loving me.


----------



## topsyturvy86

My SO and I had bible study over the phone yesterday and we'll be doing it again next week! I thank God for this awesome opportunity to help get a soul back in relationship with God. I pray that God will bless our sessions and reveal Himself to him and more to me too as well as we seek Him and get to know more about Him. I pray that God blesses our relationship and helps us to love Him more and put Him first in all we do. Thank you Lord for sending him into my life and I pray that we continue to grow in You and also together as friends and partners.I pray that we build a relationship that would be pleasing in Your sight, in Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## Renewed1

I put this in the prayer request thread



> Please pray for my sister and I. Her company just reduced her hours and I'm unemployed. I only receive money from school and now my school is trying to dismiss me from school. It's my only income.



God has answered this prayer.  My sister is now back to full time (40 hours) at her job. 

Thank you JESUS!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Oh my goodness.  I cannot believe how long it's been since I have posted in this thread!  I am so wrong, because God has TRULY blessed me beyond measure.  I couldn't even tell it all.  He has blessed me with a true love that I have NEVER experienced before in my life!  I am so happy to have found a Godly man!  And he was RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME ALL ALONG!  We have been friends for over 5 years, but things changed after he suffered a serious injury.  I am so blessed!!!!  My children know and love him and he loves and respects them too.  Thanks be to GOD for this GREAT and MARVELOUS thing He has done!  :reddancer:


----------



## Ms Red

God is no shorter than His word!!!!

I was listening to gospel driving into work this morning. I remembered Romans 8:28 "And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose." I have been praying about my work situation and my mom has been in agreement with me.

I just got a call at my desk from my manager who told me I have been promoted, effective 01Sep09. I am so blessed and in tears. I thank Him.


----------



## Sosa

I placed a prayer request in the Prayer Request thread about an exam I had to take today and .....

I PASSED MY QUALIFYING EXAM. WHOPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

Big Thanks to all who prayed with me  Man, I had sooo many people praying for me even if the exam was in Japanese I'd still pass. Prayer works!

Thank you Jesus and....I love you too . Thanks for telling/reminding me of that today right before I took my quals :blush3:.


----------



## Renewed1

I was on a 40 day fast from negative thinking, which are inspirational emails that are sent from Pastor Gregory Dickow from Life Changers.  

Before starting this fast, I was very depress everything in my life was going wrong.  I was in the CF one day and I happen pass a thread talking about fasting from wrong thinking (I don't remember who started the thread).  I clicked the link and everyday for 40 days I receive this emails. 

I wasn't expecting much, but let me tell you, those emails CHANGED my life.  I never been so positive in my life, my faith, prayer life, everything has increased.  I feel the moment my thinking started to change, the doors of opportunity just opened (although not in every area of my life...well not yet anyways).  My viewpoint on certain things have changed. 

But more importantly, my trust in God is at a higher level than its ever been before. For that I'm praising God.


----------



## Laela

_*Congratulations*_ on your promotion! God is good.. 





Ms Red said:


> God is no shorter than His word!!!!
> 
> I was listening to gospel driving into work this morning. I remembered Romans 8:28 "And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose." I have been praying about my work situation and my mom has been in agreement with me.
> 
> I just got a call at my desk from my manager who told me I have been promoted, effective 01Sep09. I am so blessed and in tears. I thank Him.


----------



## Laela

I love that Gregory Dickow..he's a great teacher... funny too. 



Changed said:


> I was on a 40 day fast from negative thinking, which are inspirational emails that are sent from Pastor Gregory Dickow from Life Changers.
> 
> Before starting this fast, I was very depress everything in my life was going wrong.  I was in the CF one day and I happen pass a thread talking about fasting from wrong thinking (I don't remember who started the thread).  I clicked the link and everyday for 40 days I receive this emails.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much, but let me tell you, those emails CHANGED my life.  I never been so positive in my life, my faith, prayer life, everything has increased.  I feel the moment my thinking started to change, the doors of opportunity just opened (although not in every area of my life...well not yet anyways).  My viewpoint on certain things have changed.
> 
> But more importantly, my trust in God is at a higher level than its ever been before. For that I'm praising God.


----------



## Renewed1

I want to thank Shimmie and Laela and others who have been praying for me.  I GOT THE JOB!!! My pay is higher than their "salary range".  

THANK YOU JESUS!!!


----------



## Laela

That's good news, Changed! I thank and Praise God with you for such a blessing!  

I'm so happy for you! 


Amen and amen!!!!


----------



## divya

God will bless us when we exhibit His love to others! 

This week my friend and I took some groceries to his sister and her family. She and her husband have 3 boys and it's been difficult for them to make ends meet recently. Neither my friend nor I have a lot of money right now either but we decided that well-being of the children is really more important...

Well, the very same day I came home and opened the mailbox. There was something from Verizon. And my thought was "Oh boy, there must be a leftover charge from when I changed my service." (I recently had to change from Verizon since they don't have service at the location of my new apartment).

Well, it was exactly the opposite. There was a credit for the unused service - *double* the amount that I spent for the groceries. The paper said *Refund Check to Follow*. I could have cried! 

God is awesome!


----------



## trenise

God is so good. after going through months of chemo, some tests showed there were new lumps on my lungs. The dr. said they'd just follow it for a while. Two months later, I had more tests done and the lumps were gone without any further treatments. I praise God for my health, greater energy, the desire to give to others, and that even the traditional treatments worked as well as they did. I feel so much love from Him right now. I know that He always loves me, just now I'm thinkin on it.


----------



## Highly Favored8

I Thank God for Kayte for starting this thread! Also for the ladies who keep it going.  Laela, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for keeping me focused. God is so Good and I am so blessed that you allowed him to use you to help me! Amen!  

I cannot go into details about my situation. I will say this- 

*That God is Able, He is able, No matter How long it takes - God will do it for you. If YOU have Faith and Trust in Him and Him Alone!*

*I believed God for a Miracle in a situation that the people were being so resistant.*
* 4 years of just praising and worshipping God seeing God bringing this to pass*.  *Better than what I can ask or think!*

I felt a lot like *Father Abraham*,  at times I cried many tears over this situation – I wanted to literary give up!  The situation was so rough I wanted to do a Father  Abraham, in my situation and God said NO just hold on and press on.* ( What I mean by this- When God Promised Abraham & Sarah a child they waited and waited and then had the maid bear a child for them instead of waiting on God- even though they went out that way- God still brought his promise for Abraham and Sarah a son).*  I could of went out like that God told me NO! If I went out like that he would NOT Honor that! WOW this is powerful!

*4 years later God is a onetime God and the result of this situation-*

My Pastors wife said on  1-2009 *“An end of a thing is better than the beginning of a thing"* -* I held on by faith- my faith was tested as the world moved on however all in all I kept God's word*. Even when it did not feel right, even when I cried on and on. Being embarrassed however, I stood on God's promise and I did not turn right nor Left- did I keep my eyes on *Sweet Jesus- “Again the end of a thing is better than the beginning of a thing.”*

God is God all by himself and when man says NO! God says YES with God All THINGS are Possible. I went to God with the impossible with man.

Praise your way to and through your breakthrough is so important b/c it shows God who He is in your life as well as be a witness to others. God is so Good! No matter what is going in the world! *“He is greater in you than he that is within the world” Do you believe this?* I know I do. I know so much more about praising the Lord in the good, bad, pleasant, sweet and the bitter. God is so good!


----------



## redroses

Hi everyone,

I did not know whether to post this in the prayer thread or here, but since this is a report I will post it here. 


My uncle was injured badly in the crash, but he will be fine. We all believe that this whole ordeal is truly a miracle because his head was split open. His diagnostics read a broken hip, a broken leg, a broken rib, a broken arm and some broken facial bones. He has already gone through two different surgeries, but the doctors said he will be fine and they are really surprised he's even made it through all this. They even stated that there will be no permanent damage at all. “Praise God!” My family and I are so grateful to God because we know that it was prayer and that we could not have made it through this without him. We just buried our grandmother last month and we did not want to deal with another death. God is just so good!


Though, now we have another problem to deal with. Unfortunately, while my uncle was unconscious, the emergency team handed his wallet to someone who left it empty, but that’s a story that I won’t even go into. Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone who prayed and may God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## Coffee

I received this awesome praise report last night:

Praise report for 8 year old Treyvon whose been on the prayer list for the past month. He had brain surgery 2wks. ago today. It lasted 5 hours and he was suppose to be out of school for six to eight weeks. The doctors were baffled when Trey was up walking around eating and talking the next day. He went to school the following monday after his surgery. Ain't God GoooooooooooD! He goes for his check up this week. Our God is Able!!!!!!!

For the past 11 years I have been emailing out what I call "The Words of Encouragement & Prayer List". This child had been on the prayer list.


----------



## divya

Praise Him! Praise Him! Jesus, our blessèd Redeemer!
Sing, O Earth, His wonderful love proclaim!
Hail Him! hail Him! highest archangels in glory;
Strength and honor give to His holy Name!
Like a shepherd, Jesus will guard His children,
In His arms He carries them all day long:

Praise Him! Praise Him!
Tell of His excellent greatness.
Praise Him! Praise Him!
Ever in joyful song!


----------



## Renewed1

God has done the below for me......Thank you Jesus!

But continue to pray that my car continues to run safely.
-----------------------------------------------------

God has blessed me, despite my credit, to get a reasonable interest auto loan through Capital One Blank Check program. The PROBLEM is that capital one haven't/won't call my job to verify employment. My current car needs a new transmission and I really don't know how much longer I can continue to drive it.

So I'm asking that you ladies pray for two things:

1) That my CURRENT car continues to operate safely. I really don't want to be any acccidents or get stuck somewhere.

2) That Capital One will confirm my employment and finish my loan process so I can buy a new car THIS WEEK!!!

I'm believing God for all of this to happen this week so I can get a car this coming Saturday. I just need some powerful prayer warriors with me. 

Thank you!


----------



## Renewed1

Well God is definitely in the blessing business.  All this week God has been nudging me to go to a particular dealership to buy a car.  I kept thinking over and over again, that it's suppose to snow this weekend and I don't know what to do.  God told me to go tonight and over my lunch he told me to bring my necessary paperwork with me.

I walked in there told them the total amount I had to spend for taxes, car and everything.  And I got it!!!

It was a very easy transaction, Finance mgr was bending over backwards to get my sale.   It was all God!

Thank you JESUS!

I have a brand new 2010 Honda CR-V!


----------



## Coffee

Ain't God just so good!!


----------



## PG480

Changed said:


> Well God is definitely in the blessing business. All this week God has been nudging me to go to a particular dealership to buy a car. I kept thinking over and over again, that it's suppose to snow this weekend and I don't know what to do. God told me to go tonight and over my lunch he told me to bring my necessary paperwork with me.
> 
> I walked in there told them the total amount I had to spend for taxes, car and everything. And I got it!!!
> 
> It was a very easy transaction, Finance mgr was bending over backwards to get my sale. It was all God!
> 
> Thank you JESUS!
> 
> I have a brand new 2010 Honda CR-V!


 Wow...that's a great testimony, as you believed, so you received!
God is Great..no other love like his


----------



## Mortons

I'm helping my dad move into the new apartment and its been a draining process.

 I decided to help him out with most of the set up by being the one to dump trash into the trash compactor. The compactors is made of brick and steel with a large hole for trash to slide into. I drove a heavy box there, removed the box from the car with the keys in my hand. I threw the box in the compactor and immediately realized that I had thrown the keys in there with the box  I knew my dad didnt have the spare set with him, and the keyring had alllllll of the keys, new and old, that we needed. I swear I was about to get into the compactor! As I was thinking about how I would get out of the compactor once I got in and found the keys  I looked up on a brick post next to the compactor and saw the keys sitting there. 

That could have only been the Lord to set them keys there, because I had to stand on my tip toes to reach the brick post and I certainly couldn't have reached it while I was slumped over carrying that heavy box. 

I swear sometimes, God is looking at me about to do some foolish stuff, says  Let me help this girl out before she acts plum crazy and makes situations even worse


----------



## divya

^^^ 

What a wonderful testimony Mortons! God truly loves and cares for us!


----------



## divya

Praise God for answering prayer! 

I recently added a request in the prayer request thread for a friend. He believes in tenets of both Christianity and Islam. He considers himself Muslim but is also a member of a Baptist church in the area. Yes, it does sound confusing. He's been through a lot and has searched on his own for who God is and the answers to life. 

He's gone through so much and is still working through many issues. I've prayed for him and encouraged him pray, study and go to church _or_ the masjid. He's been hesitant to do the last one. So I've been praying that he will see the important of worshiping God amongst fellow believers and understand that there he can find support like nowhere else...Godly support. 

Well, good news! I just received a call from him today! He sounded overjoyed! He attended church and has decided change his life for God. He's decided to quit smoking and drinking and attend church weekly. 

God is amazing and He answers prayer! So I praise Him for His goodness! Please continue to pray for my friend because as we all know, when you commit yourself to God - the devil gets extra busy. But we know that our God will see us through! 

Be blessed ladies!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Mortons said:


> I'm helping my dad move into the new apartment and its been a draining process.
> 
> I decided to help him out with most of the set up by being the one to dump trash into the trash compactor. The compactors is made of brick and steel with a large hole for trash to slide into. I drove a heavy box there, removed the box from the car with the keys in my hand. I threw the box in the compactor and immediately realized that I had thrown the keys in there with the box  I knew my dad didnt have the spare set with him, and the keyring had alllllll of the keys, new and old, that we needed. I swear I was about to get into the compactor! As I was thinking about how I would get out of the compactor once I got in and found the keys  I looked up on a brick post next to the compactor and saw the keys sitting there.
> 
> That could have only been the Lord to set them keys there, because I had to stand on my tip toes to reach the brick post and I certainly couldn't have reached it while I was slumped over carrying that heavy box.
> 
> I swear sometimes, God is looking at me about to do some foolish stuff, says  Let me help this girl out before she acts plum crazy and makes situations even worse


 


divya said:


> Praise God for answering prayer!
> 
> I recently added a request in the prayer request thread for a friend. He believes in tenets of both Christianity and Islam. He considers himself Muslim but is also a member of a Baptist church in the area. Yes, it does sound confusing. He's been through a lot and has searched on his own for who God is and the answers to life.
> 
> He's gone through so much and is still working through many issues. I've prayed for him and encouraged him pray, study and go to church _or_ the masjid. He's been hesitant to do the last one. So I've been praying that he will see the important of worshiping God amongst fellow believers and understand that there he can find support like nowhere else...Godly support.
> 
> Well, good news! I just received a call from him today! He sounded overjoyed! He attended church and has decided change his life for God. He's decided to quit smoking and drinking and attend church weekly.
> 
> God is amazing and He answers prayer! So I praise Him for His goodness! Please continue to pray for my friend because as we all know, when you commit yourself to God - the devil gets extra busy. But we know that our God will see us through!
> 
> Be blessed ladies!


 



Wonderful Ladies God is so Good! Congratulations.


----------



## Laela

Great testimonies!


----------



## Renewed1

Well God has done it again...I posted the below in the prayer thread and I got a B out of my class!! Thank you Jesus!



Changed said:


> My prayer is small. But please pray that I pass this class with a B or better. I will admit that I slacked off the first few weeks; but I'm virgorously(?) back into the swing of things. I KNOW I can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Please pray with me!


----------



## divya

Thank you God! I'm finished with law school! You got me in and got me through!


----------



## Renewed1

divya said:


> Thank you God! I'm finished with law school! You got me in and got me through!


 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   I'm taking the LSAT next year.  Pray for me!


----------



## Highly Favored8

divya said:


> Thank you God! I'm finished with law school! You got me in and got me through!


 

Praise God! Congratulations.


----------



## lilanie

Praise God for putting my family back together (prodigal daughter); for my bf & I being baptized 4/9/08 (I in la, her in florida), both of my granchildren healthy, and the "C" in chemistry when I missed crucial lectures and didn't understand jack diddly due to my limited algebra!

Praise God for removing my aquintances (thought they were friends but didn't know me once I went from 5k/month to unemployment) and replacing them with friends (pick me up and speak words of encouragement). 

Most of all, Praise God for my restored relationship with my mother - He put us back together in 2002!

I know this is long, but I can't help it!


----------



## Renewed1

My friend, who I have been friends with for years......Became a TRUE PRACTICING CHRISTIAN in ever sense of the word.

I told her its dangerous for a non-believer to befriend a TRUE PRACTICING CHRISTIAN; because you will become a TRUE PRACTICING CHRISTIAN.

Well she did and she is gong ho about her walk with God (she was a "back-slider").  In a few months time; I've seen God elevate her from one level to another. 

She is blessed.


----------



## Laela

wohooo!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, Divya, on such an accomplishment!!!!

What a blessing.... 




divya said:


> Thank you God! I'm finished with law school! You got me in and got me through!


----------



## divya

Changed said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!   I'm taking the LSAT next year.  Pray for me!





Highly Favored8 said:


> Praise God! Congratulations.





Laela said:


> wohooo!!!! CONGRATULATIONS, Divya, on such an accomplishment!!!!
> 
> What a blessing....



Thank you ladies! God is amazing! I hope that He can use me to be a blessing to others through my profession.  

Changed, I will certainly pray for you...please feel free to ask me any questions you may have.


----------



## divya

Thank you Lord for bringing all of us to another New Year!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im soo happy and  thankful for being at a job  that I don't get sad about on Friday evenings..I have never felt comfortable being me at a job..now Im being apprciated for being the way God made me..


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for ...

*leading me to a Christ-centered volunteer organization by what appeared to be by chance.  In serving with them, I can keep the focus on serving You.

*the fellowship offer.  All things are possible through You and only You.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for ...

*leading me to the wonderful bible study last night. This Christian fellowship is something I really need right now.

*protecting me and the car last night.  Since the highway accident last month, I've been scared to drive in both rain and at night ... but I trust You and You are with me.  I'm learning to let my fears go.

*discernment and comfort.


----------



## Lanea87

I posted in the Pray Request thread on 1/28, and sure enough I passed the exam with a 96%. 
Thank you lord for letting it pass and having a very good outcome.


----------



## divya

Thank you Lord for Your peace...


----------



## Renewed1

I prayed to God for a car back in October 09.  He blessed me with a Honda CRV (actually told me to go get the car).  But I wanted a Toyota RAV; I was a little upset and hurt that I couldn't get the car I wanted.

With the news of the defects of the Toyota; I'm so glad that God DIDN'T bless me with that car; his hand was really at work.  It was crazy how I got approved for one car over the other. 

But I do pray that he cover my sister with his blood while she drives HER Toyota RAV.


----------



## lilanie

Thank you God for my continued peace and protection.

Thank you God for removing my pride regarding my financial circumstance.

Thank you God for the health of my grandchildren, child and family.

Thank you God for revealing to me that I would be a Nurse in the Army in four years.


----------



## loolalooh

Changed said:


> I prayed to God for a car back in October 09. He blessed me with a Honda CRV (actually told me to go get the car). But I wanted a Toyota RAV; I was a little upset and hurt that I couldn't get the car I wanted.
> 
> *With the news of the defects of the Toyota; I'm so glad that God DIDN'T bless me with that car; *his hand was really at work. It was crazy how I got approved for one car over the other.
> 
> But I do pray that he cover my sister with his blood while she drives HER Toyota RAV.


 
A similar thing happened to me.  I wanted to purchase another Toyota Yaris ... but my spirit was unsettled with that choice.  I bought the Honda Civic instead and instantly felt lighter.  Praise the Lord.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you my Lord for comfort and love.

Thank you my Lord for financial stability.

Thank you my Lord for family.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Im so thankful that my desire to not live anymore was nipped by a awesome LHCF sometimes ppl are crying inside but only some ppl can hear bc they are quite enough to hear..sometimes the hardest thing is to call the authorities on someone so they can get help..man God has blessed me beyond what I could think


----------



## chickle

Thank you God for giving me a sense of peace <3 and for allowing me to love myself.


----------



## loolalooh

Thank you for answered prayers.


----------



## madamdot

Thank you Lord for answering my prayers: for my improving health! For my great lab results - I could cry with relief: praise God I am not diabetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Praise God! Praise God! Praise God!


----------



## Uprooted

LOOK AT GOD!  Thank you for remaining her friend and continuing to praise the Lord right before her. 



Sweet C said:


> First of all, I just want to praise the Lord for just being wonderful and merciful to all!  In two weeks, a good friend of mine is getting baptized. When we first met, anything me or anyone else said about Christ, she just wanted no part of.  If a group of us cooked and prayed over the food, she would leave the room (she was a self proclaimed agnostic who has never been "churched").  Three years later, she gave her life to the Lord and is going to be baptized.  I am just so happy, b/c I know that God is able to show himself to anyone and that he used me as well as some others to help show her who he was!  He is so good!


----------



## Sosa

2009 was a FABULOUS year for me (one of the best ever!) 

Do you know that song "Family Portrait" by Pink (I know this is the CF but still), well that was my family. Nevermind that we were regular churchgoers and we looked great on the outside but at home . As a little girl, I spent many times in my room crying and praying for the reconciliation of my parents . Arguments...depression...to separation..to divorce. I prayed unceasingly and always kept for myself a picture of them smiling at their first wedding. I believed Jesus could fix it and I just KNEW (there's nothing like child-like faith, i tell ya) we would be a happy family again despite everything. 

Now I've done this for about two decades. That picture in its silver frame went with me to boarding school, colleges, moving to a new country etc. Neither of them remarried, and they were just courteous AT MOST when they spoke. And yes...many a time I tried to "help" things to get rolling  but God has Perfect Timing so I just kept praying  

I don't pray for my parents to get back together anymore...I stopped in December. 

*Because they started working things out, have reconciled and now got remarried and are "in love" again !!!!!!!! *This didn't happen overnight, of course, but I kept praying when I saw improvements until they were all the way there! I still pray for them, but it's different now 

I know I'm a big girl now and I live on my own but do you know what it's like to have a childhood wish come true??? 

Anyhoo, I just wanted to praise God here too...*as I now look two wedding pictures of my smiling "just married" parents on my dresser...THIRTY YEARS apart*....HALLELUJAH!

Keep the faith and hang in there. You will reap if you faint not


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Thank you Lord for bringing me to the point I am in my spiritual walk.  When I went through everything it hurt, but now I see that it completely changed the way I lean and depend on You. Thank you for increasing my faith.  Thank you for giving me such strong discernment.  Thank you for allowing my discernment to continue growing.  Thank you for helping me to relax and enjoy You.   You are everything. I don't know what I would do without you.


----------



## naughteegirl

Praise God for all those testimonies. Today Im just praising Him for what He has done for me this month- HE has answered a lot of my prayers and given me hope that my joy is coming in the morning!


----------



## asummertyme

Hey girls...today I am asking for everyone to say a prayer for my SO..he is on the hospital with heart problems..and I am asking that everyone please say a prayer for him for better health and to help heal his heart..so if you guys get a chance..plkease say a quick prayer for us..I am trying my best to keep it together...but its very hard..
Thanks.


----------



## Renewed1

So, alot has changed in my life in the last two months.  

_*March the last three weeks of the month. *_

God has been telling me for about a year, to go back to Chicago, I wasn't hearing it.  So when I finally said your will Lord.  I was fired from my job in Colorado and my job gave me about $4k about 3 weeks pay after taxes.   

The next day, I believe, after I was fired.  I received a call for a job in Chicago and did two telephone interviews over the phone. During this time, I told God, that I didn't want to have to fly to Chicago for a job interview while I'm still in Colorado....costs.   I didn't get the job, but God lead me to the Career Section of this site and I found Demand Studios (thanks Naijiqueen).  And I started earning money that way.

The last week of March, I received the apartment of my dreams! Mind you, I don't have a job and I got a great apartment in a great area! I wrote a list in February of the type of apartment I wanted and the type of area I wanted to live in.  GOD did MORE then what I expected....FOR LESS, my rent is cheap considering the area and the perks in my apartment!!! * I literally live with in walking distance of the grocery stores, and all of my favorite stores and restaurants (ie, Banana Republic, Gap, TJMaxx, Pier 1, White House Black Market, Houlihans, Ihop, etc).  *


April....


My unemployment took longer than it should have, because their system messed up the company I worked for. I was worried that company would dispute my unemployment.  My girlfriend, told me if the company doesn't respond to your unemployment you will automatically receive it.  I prayed instantly that company didn't respond to the unemployment inquiry.  THE COMPANY DIDN'T RESPOND TO THE UNEMPLOYMENT AND I WAS AWARDED FULL BENEFITS!!! THANK YOU GOD!

My bills were all paid on time, plus I had a little extra to shop with. 

God told me he would provide for me and he did!


----------



## Laela

^^^ Praise the Lord, Changed! Awesome praise report!


----------



## Laela

I, too, thank God for providing for my older nephew, who is starting to go to Bible Study. God has made a way for him, providing shelter and medication as he learns to live on his own. He's such a smart young man. I will continue to pray that his mother gives her life to God... for I believe she's blocking a tremendous blessing on her life!


----------



## belldandy

God, I thank you for my life, my mother and family, and that i have a place to stay and food to eat.


----------



## asummertyme

praise him praise him praise him!!!!!!!!! Thank you God!!!!!


----------



## Amerie123

PRAISE HIM:

Yall, God has been soooo good to me and my family. I really cant ask for more, nor can i complain..
God allowed me and my hubby to be married 2 yrs this friday, and we paid off our second car this monday. He has truly been blessing us.. allowing me to have the health and strength to take on school, work, and a home.. My 2yr old son is advancing very well.. its like God, THANK YOU. Thank you for having mercy on us.


----------



## ultrasuede

Praise and thank the Lord for answered prayer. I was praying about a situation and I was very anxious, then I thought about the people in the Bible who showed great faith and had their prayers answered. So I made up my mind to calm down and believe that the Lord would handle the situation. He has blessed me before so I was encouraged. I was so grateful to find that 24 hrs later my prayer was answered and my situation taken care of. I am just so very thankful unto the Lord.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I praise the Lord for his grace and mercy...if not for grace there go I...its only by His grace and mercy that I know Him...I praise him in advance for what he's getting ready to do in my life....i have seen situations like this a million times...and not one time did he not turn it around and give me a blessing and show me favor...Hallelujah! I dont know how hes going to do it this time or when hes going to show up and show out this time, but I know hes going to do it...Im glad that its not by my willpower but by his will that all things work according to his calling in my life and for my good....


----------



## Renewed1

SO I posted this in the Prayer thread:

"Please pray that my paycheck will show up on June 1st so I can pay my rent on time. Or that God will miraculously give me $1000 to pay my rent by June 1st or 2nd. NO LATE PAYMENTS -- NO LATE DAYS!! "

Well, God is not an on time God, but he's an early God too!! LOL!!

Saturday morning, I got up and fasted and prayed for 45 minutes.  Trust me, not having my morning coffee within 30 minutes of me waking up was a sacrifice!! LOL!!

So, God told me it was done.  My human nature was a little aprehenisve.  But then I prayed and I gave it up to God.  

At exactly 3pm my door bell rung.  I was a little lost as to who would be ringing my bell.  But I peeked outside and saw the mail truck.  (I was expecting a package).  So I buzz the mailman in and he smiled at me and guess what  ya'll.......my CHECK was on top of my package.  I danged near pee'd my pants, I was so happy.  

I couldn't believe it!  So I ran to the bank and deposit the check and when I got back in my car.  I SCREAMED!!!!  Mind you, I'm a pretty reserved person.  But I screamed like a crazy person I was so happy!!

Thank you Lord!!! I wasn't expecting anything until today. 

Oh BTW, I walked my rent check over and smiled to them.  Thanking God again silently!


----------



## LovingLady

Changed said:


> SO I posted this in the Prayer thread:
> 
> "Please pray that my paycheck will show up on June 1st so I can pay my rent on time. Or that God will miraculously give me $1000 to pay my rent by June 1st or 2nd. NO LATE PAYMENTS -- NO LATE DAYS!! "
> 
> Well, God is not an on time God, but he's an early God too!! LOL!!
> 
> Saturday morning, I got up and fasted and prayed for 45 minutes.  Trust me, not having my morning coffee within 30 minutes of me waking up was a sacrifice!! LOL!!
> 
> So, God told me it was done.  My human nature was a little aprehenisve.  But then I prayed and I gave it up to God.
> 
> At exactly 3pm my door bell rung.  I was a little lost as to who would be ringing my bell.  But I peeked outside and saw the mail truck.  (I was expecting a package).  So I buzz the mailman in and he smiled at me and guess what  ya'll.......my CHECK was on top of my package.  I danged near pee'd my pants, I was so happy.
> 
> I couldn't believe it!  So I ran to the bank and deposit the check and when I got back in my car.  I SCREAMED!!!!  Mind you, I'm a pretty reserved person.  But I screamed like a crazy person I was so happy!!
> 
> Thank you Lord!!! I wasn't expecting anything until today.
> 
> Oh BTW, I walked my rent check over and smiled to them.  Thanking God again silently!



Amen!!! Praise God.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Praise God to whom all BLESSINGS flow!!!!!! Glory to God in the HIGHEST! Highly Exalted!


----------



## Poohbear

Yesterday, something spectacular and unexpectant happen to me! I had been working on this project at work that the organization had trouble with for about 4 years. I was able to reconcile this account. My boss was estatic and proud that I accomplished this task. At the end of the day, I was turning in some journal entries and my boss said, "Let me talk to you for a minute." So I stopped and listened and she was telling me how she really likes the work I have done up to this point and decided to promote me to a senior financial analyst position along with making $6,000 more a year on top of my salary!!! This was the best news I've heard in forever! As I was walking to my car, I just cried, I couldn't hold in how shocked and happy I was! And I have only been working at this place for almost 11 months! I am so thankful and still can't believe it!
 :woohoo:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I'd like to praise God in* advance *for the miracle he has on the way for me.  I've been praying that I will return to school and I know that it will happen very soon (by the end of 2010).  I know God did not plant this in me for it not to come to past.

So thank you Lord for 2nd chances!!!


----------



## dinanicole

Thank you God that I have a place to live now!!!!!


----------



## madamdot

Thank the Lord for an easy move and the opportunities He is sending my way. I have been interviewing but nothing yet. I had a positive interview last week and I am PRAYING that I get the job and at a good pay.

But I really want to just Praise God for my health improving. I have lost 10lbs in the last 2 months, my blood sugar is great. I am so happy.

I had to increase my steroids dose due to stress but I know eventually I will be able to get completely off.

Thank God for my improved health!


----------



## Ms Red

Thank you Lord for your grace and mercy, it is sufficient. Thank you for blessing me with good news this week and your protection.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you father for such a great interview today.  Thank you for putting me at ease.  I'm claiming this job as mine and thanking you for it!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father I just want to say THANK YOU! You heard my prayers! Thank you Jesus Praise God!


----------



## madamdot

Praise God! He really came through for me this morning. And as usually when He does something He doesn't go halfway!


----------



## divya

Praising God that you ladies are still alive and well...and that the Christian forum is going strong!


----------



## ivyness

6 months ago i took a job that i THOUGHT I wasnt properly qualified for. I have always been my own biggest critic. Over the last 6 months I have done my best at that job going above and beyond what is expected of me. Even more, i have prayed through each step of the way asking for strength during the most stresfull periods (working 7 days a week and waking up each morning with knots in my stomach) and believing that I would do my best and let God do the rest.

Again and again i hear from people that the work I am doing is the best they have ever seen. There have been things that I have organised that could have gone horribly wrong as the outcome was beyond my control. I have met all deadlines, everything has gone as scheduled. I tell people that I pray over my work and that's why everything has gone as planned. Whether they believe me or not, I laid the groundwork but God delivered.

Again, I thank you dear heavenly father. Keep holding my hand.


----------



## ivyness

I should just get on my knees and be permanently thanking you shouldnt I? Thanks x2.  Love you



ivyness said:


> 6 months ago i took a job that i THOUGHT I wasnt properly qualified for. I have always been my own biggest critic. Over the last 6 months I have done my best at that job going above and beyond what is expected of me. Even more, i have prayed through each step of the way asking for strength during the most stresfull periods (working 7 days a week and waking up each morning with knots in my stomach) and believing that I would do my best and let God do the rest.
> 
> Again and again i hear from people that the work I am doing is the best they have ever seen. There have been things that I have organised that could have gone horribly wrong as the outcome was beyond my control. I have met all deadlines, everything has gone as scheduled. I tell people that I pray over my work and that's why everything has gone as planned. Whether they believe me or not, I laid the groundwork but God delivered.
> 
> Again, I thank you dear heavenly father. Keep holding my hand.


----------



## dinanicole

I Thank God in Advance for allowing me to not only pass my Mol. Bio exam but get an A on it. 
Thank you God for clearing my mind and helping to focus my mind so that I will do well.

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## madamdot

Thank You Lord for bringing me this far. I know You will never fail me.


----------



## dinanicole

God has def. delivered me.  The Mol. Bio exam went very well and alot of the quesitons were from the practice exam a friend gave me!!

Now I am thanking God in advance for my getting hired at Merck. The company that I have been wanting to work with. Thank you God for this opportunity!!!!!


----------



## dinanicole

Thank you God for helping to prepare my mind and spirit for this Genetics exam. Because of you I scored in the 90's and I praise and thank you for it!!!!


----------



## madamdot

Thank you Lord! Thank you!

I got the job! I know you worked this out for me and its going to get even better!


----------



## Highly Favored8

madamdot said:


> Thank you Lord! Thank you!
> 
> I got the job! I know you worked this out for me and its going to get even better!


 
Congratulations!!!! God is So Good!!!!!


----------



## Xaragua

I want to thank God, Because he helped to set up an interview and I know that I will get the Job in his name.


----------



## Laela

Thank you Father for the safe return of my brother from serving overseas...I'm most grateful. It's good to know men and women who live for You and are serving their country abroad have _Blessed Assurance!_


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you in advance Father for victory over the university.  You said my faith can move mountains.  I say to this mountain, be moved and it stands no chance against you Father.


----------



## dinanicole

Thank You God for my 92/100 on my third Genetics exam!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you for allowing me to be prepared. Thank you for believing in my abilities and for the opportunity to succeed.


----------



## LovingLady

That you lord for clearing my head and providing me comfort.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you Lord for the consulting opportunity and for blessing me with an increase in pay with it!


----------



## divya

Thank you Lord for placing people in my life who exhibit Your love.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Thank you Lord for hearing my prayers.


----------



## dinanicole

Thank you God that I did better on that Genectics exam then I thought and I still can pass this class!
Thank you God that my loan went through and I pray and trust that you will help me get a good job to pay it off early and on time!!
Thank you God for the parking ticket people fixing the problem they did and not charging me an extra $40 out of nowhere.  
Also thank you God that my "bald" tires have been taking me to everywhere I need to go safely till I can afford to replace them.
Merci Bon Dieu!!!!!


----------



## foxee

Thank you Father for not only blessing me with the means to take care of myself, but allowing me to pay it forward and bless those who need assistance.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Abba Father, I thank you today for food, clothing and shelter and all of my bills paid! Thank you.


----------



## lovely008

Thank you God for pulling me out of depression and thank you for even now seperating me from the anxiety that has plagued me for years.

I will never stop thanking you for healing my tooth! You gave me a new one! My Lord, My God you know exactly what I need and you perform miracles. Thank you for using this to bring glory to your name and even strengthening the faith of those I have told and shown it to!


----------



## Lucie

I joined the usher ministry in my church and started on Sunday. I kept wondering if my husband (we're separated) would be there and one of the sister's told me she literally ran right into him and almost knocked him over. They were both seated in the balcony. We've been praying for God to lead him back to church and heal him. The crazy thing is I kept seeing men that looked like him but I just shruffed it off to being a loon, LOL. Yet all the while ushering I kept feeling like he was there. He was there!!! Ladies that is one major mountain that God moved for me!!! Praise Him!!!!


----------



## Lucie

I almost forgot to add that I was about to be sent to a collection agency and the company reworked a repayment plan with me!!!! I also thank God for not being at the wrong place at the wrong time today with the shooting that was two houses away. I just walked my dog and started to pray and heard the gunshots. Although I do not think I would be shot, I'd hate for the gunman to ID me as a witness. Our God is an awesome God!!!


----------



## Renewed1

Thank you Lord for my part-time job. 

But I praise you more for my dream job coming forth.


----------



## divya

Thank you for being an on-time God.  For the temp job...and now for the permanent job! You have sustained me, as undeserving as I am.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm employed and start on the 13th a week before graduation..Im soo excited my prayer answered..


----------



## Highly Favored8

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm employed and start on the 13th a week before graduation..Im soo excited my prayer answered..


 

I am so happy and rejoicing with you! God is so GOOD!!!


----------



## NaturallySweet73

I love that there are women on here who love God on here and are willing and ready to praise and thank him! Awsome!

I want to thank the Lord for my health, my strength, not being out on the street, for providing a roof over my children and my heads!  i want to thank him for consistantly meeting my needs!  For teaching me to be content with what he gave me!  I thank him for not allowing me to die when I was in my sins doing what the heck i wanted to do and not thinking about him.  For his protection and guidance!  i thank him for being my husband!  I thank him for being my best friend!  I thank him for patiently breaking me of my pride when I am prideful!  I love you Lord!  I cant not you have always been there for me and always have shown your love tward me!!!!


----------



## divya

Thank You Lord for EVERYTHING! To recount it all is too much...just thank You.


----------



## Lucie

My dad gave me $200 yesterday for Christmas. I am so grateful! Plus I am just so in love with him. I no longer see his flaws. I see him as the man that raised me alone and never stopped wanting me. 

My sister-in-law dropped by and gave me a devotional book as a Christmas gift. 

A lovely Christian sister from LHCF sent me 2 books, that I've been devouring since last night. 

I found some new Christian music that really ministers to my soul.

Since I've been drawing nearer to Christ, my heart is more sensitive (in a good way) than it's ever been. 

My friend was released from ICU and was back home since yesterday! She had an embolism and brain hemorrhaging. 

I made split pea soup yesterday and it was hmm hmmm good! I am not so skilled (YET) in the kitchen, so this is a big deal for me, LOL. 

God has brought me so many sisters in Christ. 

It seems I don't want to stop but I will............. for right now.


----------



## Highly Favored8

God is so Awesome. So, Awesome. Thank you God. For Answered Prayers.


----------



## Laela

Father, thank you for family..both natural and spiritual.


----------



## mango387

When I was a little girl, I imagined the following three things for myself:
A.  Becoming a physician
B.  Becoming a mother
C.  Traveling the world

As life would have it, I have only been blessed to do C.

Well, my mind has kind of been going back to becoming a doctor based on some experiences that my students have shared with me as their teacher.  To make a long story short, this Christmas I received something from Medecin (sp?) San Frontiers (MSF).  The letter requested donations, but it sparked something in me.  Why can't I have what I want and use what I have learned in the classroom WITHOUT giving up teaching?  To make a long story short, I talked with my mom, and she's basically like "Mango, go for it."

I can't share all of the details yet, but I believe God is about to allow me to do some exploration all while keeping my daytime job.  Here's to childhood dreams!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father God I want to thank and praise you. Late in the Midnight hour you answered my cry. Ladies God hears us! Praise Him!!!!!!!!!! Prayer Answered!!! Praise God.


----------



## Highly Favored8

Father God I want thank you for your Wonderful, Divine and Powerful hand of your Divine Favor!!!! Thank you God for blessing me with a job! Praise God!!!!!!!


----------



## dinanicole

by the way i got the C in the mol bio class. meaning i passed it! Thanks for the prayers.

I have other needs that God knows of and hopefully those prayers will be answered swiftly.!


----------



## dinanicole

thank you God for showing me a possibility that I may be getting my degree in bio this feb.
I thank you for giving me the hope and the comfort that things can work out.


thank you!!


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you Father for life, happiness, health, wonderful friends and family.


----------



## LiftedUp

Today was great!  I went to a meeting that I initially was feeling lazy to go to, but I asked God for guidance, for it to be a networking opportunity and for me to be noticed.  I've gone to previous meetings and nearly always faded into the background even though I try to say at least one thing.  Today, the person in charge directly asked for me, singled me out and discussed some tasks that he personally would like to me to spearhead!

God is great!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8

Abba Father, I want to just come in here and say Thank you! For you are the Great Master of the Universe! No, matter what you always made a way for me out of no way and you made my crooked places straight! 

I am thankful for the two years of being unemployed Abba Father you carried me and my family. In all my ups and downs. 

I am thankful Lord that you blessed me with 30 days of employment on my brand new career and you are getting ready to bless me with another open door! 

Thank you Abba Father... Thank you!


----------



## mango387

I had an awful day, so I'm praising Him in advance...


----------



## Laela

Praise God! He is good.... 




Highly Favored8 said:


> Abba Father, I want to just come in here and say Thank you! For you are the Great Master of the Universe! No, matter what you always made a way for me out of no way and you made my crooked places straight!
> 
> I am thankful for the two years of being unemployed Abba Father you carried me and my family. In all my ups and downs.
> 
> I am thankful Lord that you blessed me with 30 days of employment on my brand new career and you are getting ready to bless me with another open door!
> 
> Thank you Abba Father... Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you LORD for the sense of "clarity" that You have brought to my life during these past couple of weeks. Where You go I will follow!!!

Jeremiah 29:11 says, "'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future'"


----------



## Highly Favored8

My testimony. I was unemployed in 2008 I worked on my job for 10 years I was laid off from my job however, God made a way for me and my family out of no way. I have 4 college degrees and put 300 applications and out of them I had 25 interviews. Glory be to the Lord b/c when the Lord says he is Jehovah Jireh! He is that. When God says he will make a way out of no way- Our Abba Father, in heaven will!

My Pastor preached a word today out of Gal.1:17-18 and the word for today was " I can't stop I won't stop my blessing is on the way! God spoke and said "This word is for you HF8. I was in the wilderness the dry place and in that place I truly had/have manna from heaven God took me to that place to show me who He truly is. It has been 3 years and now I am on my way for double peace/double portion. I confessed to my son "what the devil has stolen from us that the Lord will bless us double and the 100 fold blessing" Right after we left church!

Oh yes, when you pray you will be blessed with what you say good or bad- you/we must be careful with your/our words. Well, I prayed for a specific career to the Lord and wrote the vision and made it plain. Well, I have been blessed to be on my new career for 60 days. I am very humbled- God is so Awesome and amazing. This career is everything I prayed,sowed,confessed and believed God for. God is able ladies- it is important to know what seasons that we are in and NEVER EVER Forget God in those seasons good, bad, high,low always give God the Glory and be thankful!

To God be the Glory!

My favorite worship

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQCrqxrWoB0


----------



## LoveisYou

Thank you Father for your blessings!


----------



## divya

I just want to praise God for His elaborate and intricate plan of salvation for. Bless the name of our loving, holy, and mighty God!

I cannot wait to bow at His feet!


----------



## DaiseeDay

Right now I'm seeing the answers to so many things I have been praying about. 

Praise God for directing my paths in ways only He could. God really has been speaking to me about overcoming fear and trusting Him. I praise Him For giving me another year. For His wonderful plan for my life. For faith. For this past season of closeness I've had with Him. I was baptized about a year and a half ago and it has been the most dramatic, trying, yet amazing year; and I have hope that the best is up a head


----------



## skyslady

sillygurl18 said:


> A little background:
> 
> My senior year in high school I had a job and quit my job so that I could focus on my studies. I haven't had a job since then (2002).
> 
> Now on to the story:
> 
> I have been looking for a job since the beginning of the year since I am taking a break from school. I wasn't getting any callbacks from any of the places I put in an application. I reapplied at the place that I worked my senior year. I got the job, but I was fired from the job before I even started (long story, the devil is a liar). I was upset and angry. It has since been maybe 2 weeks since I was fired. Well today (thank you Jesus!) I get a call from one of the places that I applied to at the beginning of January and I have an interview next Tuesday! I was getting stressed because I have to start paying my student loans back this month and I don't have a job. Pray for me everyone that I may get this job. God is so good!


 
I pray my sister that you will be blessed with this job. Read Jeremiah 29:11, 12.
Also something I just recently learned, that is we have to stop just believing in God and start believing God!


----------



## skyslady

It is true that out of adversity good things can and will happen!
I thank God for me being able to find my way back to my heavenly Father. All praises to God from whom all blessings flow!!! I thank Him for His Grace and for His Mercy.


----------



## LovingLady

Thank you for the peace and clarity that you have given me. Praise your Holy Name.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

This may not be major but I just want to thank God for his greatness and ability to penetrate a old haggard soul like mine.I can feel God moving things inside of me..I crave him so much.To me this is so worthy of praise beyond the tangible items.


----------



## humility1990

I want to thank God for carrying me through my first year of chemical engineering. Even though I was sick I was able to do every exam without having to resit and maintain a high enough average to stay on the masters course. I also would like to thank God for bringing a great doctor into my life that diagnosed my adrenal and thyroid problems, because of that I am finally feeling so much better, no more brain fog and exhaustion and I am confident I will make a full recovery and finally be able to shed these pounds. I would like to thank God for apart from that health issue having near perfect blood chemistry, perfect blood sugar and cholestoral though I am not at the weight I should be. I thank him for my friends and family. I thank him for a great increase in my financial situation. I thank him for everything, every breath. God is amazing. I am thankful he loves me and all of you though we definitely do not deserve it.


----------



## TraciChanel

I want to thank God for not giving up on me and for being patient with me. He is always there when I need Him. Thank you, Lord.


----------



## LiftedUp

LiftedUp said:


> Hi, I am expecting a phone call tomorrow concerning a job position that I would really like. I feel as if God is putting me on track for this. Please pray that I get a favourable call accepting me for a job position at the company. I am currently finishing up my degree (Summer School) and I'm looking for employment. This will truly be a blessing to my family and me. Thanks.



Update:

I didn't get that job, they wanted someone who has more knowledge with accounting, however I got another job which actually relates to my degree and allows me to do my Masters as well.

Thank you so much for your prayers!  I am definitely working on trusting in God's will more and more!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

I start my student teaching this coming Monday.  I want to PRAISE HIM because He has carried me through these last 3 years of college.  There were times I wanted to quit, times when I had no idea how I was going to pay my tuition, times when I had no transportation, and He always was right on time.  I'm getting teary eyed right now thinking about it...

He's done so much for me even when I knew I didn't deserve it.  Thank you Lord for your mercy!!


----------



## Billygirl61

Hi Everyone I want to give my Praise The Lord report. About 2weeks ago Doctor found lump in my breast and we found out it was a benign tumor. God is so good , the Doctor had put me on a intensive diet regime  with supplements. When you have been thru that kind of experience it just makes you so thankful
 God Bless


----------



## Laela

Thank you Lord for keeping us safe on the road to campus today. A wide-eyed, fresh-faced young freshman was so excited, he spoke to us as he passed by... I pray that he has a successful school year. I gave him the thumbs up and told him to just say "no" lol .. Yes ma'm! he replied. But in all seriousness, I pray for all the college students, esp the freshmen, who are moving onto to college with the smell of promise. Thanking God for our children...


----------



## Laela

You so have a way with words... It's a gift you're using while blessing others.  Amein~



GoddessMaker said:


> This may not be major but I just want to thank God for his greatness and ability to penetrate a old haggard soul like mine.I can feel God moving things inside of me..I crave him so much.To me this is so worthy of praise beyond the tangible items.


----------



## Incognitus

Our God is an AWESOME God!

I just wanted to share how the Lord has blessed me once again. Just when all the doors shut and I was left in a horrendous situation, the Lord reminded me of how He will always provide for me. I was in a terrible financial state. I'm still not out of the woods, but I'm close. I just received notice that I was awarded the increased budget adjustment from my school's financial aid dept. Let me explain why this is so amazing:

I turned in all of my summer financial aid docs extremely late. I didn't rush because I figured that I would not be able to quality for the grad plus loan I so desperately needed. Last semester, I was told that I would need a cosigner (which I do not have). On a whim, earlier this month I applied for the grad plus anyways. Keep in mind, the summer term ends in just a few short weeks. I was approved with no cosigner!

The summer budget given by my school is meager and would not cover all of my financial needs. When I asked a fin aid rep about an adjustment, I was told that they did not offer adjustments for the summer term. I asked 3 different reps in the period of 1 week. One day, I called the office to check the status of my current loan, and spoke to a different rep. I took a chance and asked him about a budget adjustment (I just couldn't believe they didn't do adjustments just because it was the summer semester). This rep told me that it could be done but I'd have to submit my paperwork asap since the summer term officially ends next week. I was thrilled. He emailed me the docs and I begin compiling the requested documentation to justify the budget increase.

Overall, I was asking for an additional $1,500. Well, today I found out that my request was approved and I was granted an increase of $3,100! Today, I called fin aid office to ask if there were any additional forms I needed to sign. The rep on the phone (different guy) told me that it was too late for an adjustment for the summer, only for the fall. This was the SAME guy who, just a few weeks ago, told me that they didn't do adjustments for the summer term. Anyhow, he asked for my student number to view my account. Then he tells me, "oh, someone already completed a budget adjustment for you for the summer. The funds will be disbursed next week."

It's amazing. This money will help me get out of the hole I'm in! I won't have any extra spending money, but I will be all caught up and have a little left to save. Absolutely splendid!

I prayed to the Lord, asking him to provide for my financial needs and make it work out somehow. Yes, Our G-d is an AWESOME G-d!

I just wanted to share my blessing with all that will listen.


----------



## Jynlnd13

.........................................


----------



## alwaysinchrist

God has done so many wonderful things in my life since I have been putting him first. God has removed people from my life n has granted me the peace of mind that I have been searching for.


----------



## Sosa

I passed my final exam...I have a PhD now!!!!!! HALLELUJAH!
Thank you, Jesus for taking me through 4.5 years of grad school!


----------



## BostonMaria

Thank you Father for helping me pass my class. I'm just one class away from my masters. I wanted to give up so many times. I prayed and you heard my cries. Thank you. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilanie

I am praising God for my grades, not the gpa I wanted, but apparently wwhat I deserved.

I am grateful that I'll be done with Fall 11' today and I will get rest.

I am also thanking Him for the hedge of protection around my family.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Thank you SO much prayer warriors on the prayer line Shimmie, iwanthealthyhair, and TraciChanel and to all on the forum who have prayed for me.

My uncle is doing MUCH better.  He had a second tracheostomy on 12/26, b/c the first one was too short and he pulled it out while being "not all there" due to the meds for sedation.  The surgery was successful.  Speech therapist did a swallow study and he has been started on solid food.  They are weaning him off of the ventilator.  It is only used at night.  

Physical therapy has been started to work on range of motion.  The MD thinks he should be ready to be discharged to a rehab facility as early as next week.  At the start of all of this, The MD told the family that he believed the trache would be permanant.  I am still believing God that it will only be temporary.

You ladies have been such a blessing!  I continue to thank God for you all.
Please continue to stand in agreement with me for the judge ruling in my favor for my court case against the university.  I am waiting for my attorney to contact me when the judge renders a decision.  It took 4 months for a ruling on my last appeal.  

I plan to call into the prayer line on Thursday.  Even when I don't have a new prayer request, I am just blessed by listening to the heartfelt prayers you ladies lift up.


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Thank you SO much prayer warriors on the prayer line Shimmie, iwanthealthyhair, and TraciChanel and to all on the forum who have prayed for me.
> 
> My uncle is doing MUCH better.  He had a second tracheostomy on 12/26, b/c the first one was too short and he pulled it out while being "not all there" due to the meds for sedation.  The surgery was successful.  Speech therapist did a swallow study and he has been started on solid food.  They are weaning him off of the ventilator.  It is only used at night.
> 
> Physical therapy has been started to work on range of motion.  The MD thinks he should be ready to be discharged to a rehab facility as early as next week.  At the start of all of this, The MD told the family that he believed the trache would be permanant.  I am still believing God that it will only be temporary.
> 
> You ladies have been such a blessing!  I continue to thank God for you all.
> Please continue to stand in agreement with me for the judge ruling in my favor for my court case against the university.  I am waiting for my attorney to contact me when the judge renders a decision.  It took 4 months for a ruling on my last appeal.
> 
> I plan to call into the prayer line on Thursday.  Even when I don't have a new prayer request, I am just blessed by listening to the heartfelt prayers you ladies lift up.



Wow Sweetheart, this is wonderful news.  God is so awesome and He's not through blessing you and with healing your uncle.   Please give your uncle a great big hug from all of us.  

 

Tell him the 'ladies' love him   This should make him smile.  

Jesus loves him most of all...


----------



## Keshieshimmer

Just witnessed a miracle. 

My grandma has been on a ventilator after coding blue a week ago. She is in the stupor stage where she moves but it was not purposeful. The neurologist did a EEG and said he didn't have hope. My mom wanted a second opinion. My other aunt and uncle just wanted it over, we have been in the hospital for 2.5 months. 

This doctor said that it looked like a stroke. Well today this doctor asked her to stick out her tongue while she did not do it immediately she did it. 

Praise God. We have to keep faithful, no matter what happens in the end.


----------



## TraciChanel

Keshieshimmer, we will pray for your grandma on the prayer line tonight. Please join us if you can at 9:30p EST

Thanks for sharing the praise report!



Keshieshimmer said:


> Just witnessed a miracle.
> 
> My grandma has been on a ventilator after coding blue a week ago. She is in the stupor stage where she moves but it was not purposeful. The neurologist did a EEG and said he didn't have hope. My mom wanted a second opinion. My other aunt and uncle just wanted it over, we have been in the hospital for 2.5 months.
> 
> This doctor said that it looked like a stroke. Well today this doctor asked her to stick out her tongue while she did not do it immediately she did it.
> 
> Praise God. We have to keep faithful, no matter what happens in the end.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

wrong thread.


----------



## ebsalita

Ah-ha - just remembered this thread - I'll put future reports (yes there will be more!) here rather than in the prayer request thread...

***​
Ladies, I have a praise report:

2 weeks ago I asked for prayer because I had been offered the opportunity to purchase a property. I prayed that God would give me wisdom and let me buy the property if this was what was meant to be. I have only been in my current (rented) apartment since September, it's brand new and on a lovely complex, but I had originally wanted a two bed, so when one came up for sale I viewed it loved it and was ready to buy. However if I didn't complete a mortgage application by Monday, the property would be put up for rental. 

Despite a rather generous offer of the deposit from my parents and excellent credit score, the bank wanted a 25% deposit. My parents offered more money but in my opinion, the fact the bank wanted such a high deposit when I've got good credit, suggests to me that the property is still overvalued despite the 'bargain' price tag - hence banks take more deposit to protect themselves. I decided not to buy but could not shake that 'feeling' I had about the place. I decided to ask if they'd rent it to me if they were going to take it off the market anyway - I prayed before asking and they said YES!

I move into 'my' new place on the 1st of March - they say I can take my time moving my property over. It seems God says I wasn't meant to buy it, but I can live in it! It's only £40 per month more in rent, too! 

Praise God  He knows what's best for me and I don't feel bad at all that I didn't get to buy this place because I just know that when God says no, it's because he wants to give me something bigger and on better terms. I'm content to wait on him for that.

PS Funny thing is I knew I wasn't to be in my current place too long - I seemed resistant to fully settling in e.g. I had selected canvases for the walls but wouldn't order or hang any as it seemed too 'permanent' in a really odd way I can't quite describe. Another example is: I kept all the packaging for the new furniture, the microwave etc, like I knew I'd need it soon... I'm glad I did!


----------



## Guitarhero

Well, somewhat of a praise report.  For our friend Zoran, they eventually found out through autopsy that he had had a heart attack.  So, at least he wasn't murdered.  Thing is, nobody called 911 in K-town that day.  Why he was there partying, only G-d knows.  Now, we've learned they've arrested 9 and are looking for 17 others to arrest in connection with failing to call the authorities and/or wrapping his lifeless body and stuffiing him into a trash bin.  At least, he wasn't murdered.  Eh...thanks despite the tragedy and prayers continue for his family.


----------



## Elnahna

​
Ladies, I had to take a moments out of my worshiping to tell you how God has shown up again in my life. 

Background...  I just completed an online English course, the last class needed to receive my BA. The instructor throughout was inconsistent in her instructions and grading. I had to contest almost every grade. It was hard contacting her for clarification or advice. It was frustrating but, I dealt with it.  Anywho, she gave me a F as my final grade. True to her nature, she gave no explanation. She returned none of the many messages that I left. So, when classes resumed in Jan. I contacted the English Chairperson and explained my dilemma. She said she would have the instructor contact me. Days then week went by without hearing anything. I then contacted the office of the English Dean. I got the same song and dance. Another week went by and no response. So today, I decided to get all of my class work together and camp out in the English office. My instructor doesn't have a office but someone there was going to deal with me TODAY !!  OHH, But God.....   I realized I missed some submitted papers so I called the colleges help desk to find out if they could retrieve the papers. Well, after explaining what I needed the lady told me that I called the wrong department but, " I will contact the instructor now and have her call you.  In the meantime, let me transfer you to the helpdesk." Of course, I was not holding my breath the hear from the instructor, but I was happy to talk to the IT guy. While explaining, again, my issue to the IT guy, my cell phone rang. It was the instructor. 
In the beginning of this episode I was angry but decided that when I did talk to her I would honor God. That means I had to watch my mouth. 

The instructor started by apologizing for the confusion. Then she told lie after obvious lies. I didn't care, I did not call her on them. But I did correct her, with dates, when she said that I had not tried to contact her. It was a weird conversation because it seemed like she was trying to bait me. But, I didn't bite. 

Very long story short, she is changing my grade and I will walk in June.   

Shimmie, iwanthealthyhair,  TraciChanel and the Prayerline ladies,  Thank you for praying and standing in agreeance with me.


----------



## Shimmie

Elnahna said:


> ​
> Ladies, I had to take a moments out of my worshiping to tell you how God has shown up again in my life.
> 
> Background...  I just completed an online English course, the last class needed to receive my BA. The instructor throughout was inconsistent in her instructions and grading. I had to contest almost every grade. It was hard contacting her for clarification or advice. It was frustrating but, I dealt with it.  Anywho, she gave me a F as my final grade. True to her nature, she gave no explanation. She returned none of the many messages that I left. So, when classes resumed in Jan. I contacted the English Chairperson and explained my dilemma. She said she would have the instructor contact me. Days then week went by without hearing anything. I then contacted the office of the English Dean. I got the same song and dance. Another week went by and no response. So today, I decided to get all of my class work together and camp out in the English office. My instructor doesn't have a office but someone there was going to deal with me TODAY !!  OHH, But God.....   I realized I missed some submitted papers so I called the colleges help desk to find out if they could retrieve the papers. Well, after explaining what I needed the lady told me that I called the wrong department but, " I will contact the instructor now and have her call you.  In the meantime, let me transfer you to the helpdesk." Of course, I was not holding my breath the hear from the instructor, but I was happy to talk to the IT guy. While explaining, again, my issue to the IT guy, my cell phone rang. It was the instructor.
> In the beginning of this episode I was angry but decided that when I did talk to her I would honor God. That means I had to watch my mouth.
> 
> The instructor started by apologizing for the confusion. Then she told lie after obvious lies. I didn't care, I did not call her on them. But I did correct her, with dates, when she said that I had not tried to contact her. It was a weird conversation because it seemed like she was trying to bait me. But, I didn't bite.
> 
> Very long story short, she is changing my grade and I will walk in June.
> 
> Shimmie, iwanthealthyhair,  TraciChanel and the Prayerline ladies,  Thank you for praying and standing in agreeance with me.



WHAT ! ! !  

'I Am that I Am came in and took charge of the situation....

Just for you, because to God, 

'You Are Who You Are' and you always will be.  

:blowkiss:  

Wow!  Just :wow:   Look at God... The Great and Wonderful 'I Am'.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Praise the living God...that's what I'm talking about...

it pays to be *still *and know that I am (He is) God... 





Elnahna said:


> Ladies, I had to take a moments out of my worshiping to tell you how God has shown up again in my life.
> 
> Background... I just completed an online English course, the last class needed to receive my BA. The instructor throughout was inconsistent in her instructions and grading. I had to contest almost every grade. It was hard contacting her for clarification or advice. It was frustrating but, I dealt with it. Anywho, she gave me a F as my final grade. True to her nature, she gave no explanation. She returned none of the many messages that I left. So, when classes resumed in Jan. I contacted the English Chairperson and explained my dilemma. She said she would have the instructor contact me. Days then week went by without hearing anything. I then contacted the office of the English Dean. I got the same song and dance. Another week went by and no response. So today, I decided to get all of my class work together and camp out in the English office. My instructor doesn't have a office but someone there was going to deal with me TODAY !! OHH, But God.....  I realized I missed some submitted papers so I called the colleges help desk to find out if they could retrieve the papers. Well, after explaining what I needed the lady told me that I called the wrong department but, " I will contact the instructor now and have her call you.  In the meantime, let me transfer you to the helpdesk." Of course, I was not holding my breath the hear from the instructor, but I was happy to talk to the IT guy. While explaining, again, my issue to the IT guy, my cell phone rang. It was the instructor.
> In the beginning of this episode I was angry but decided that when I did talk to her I would honor God. That means I had to watch my mouth.
> 
> The instructor started by apologizing for the confusion. Then she told lie after obvious lies. I didn't care, I did not call her on them. But I did correct her, with dates, when she said that I had not tried to contact her. It was a weird conversation because it seemed like she was trying to bait me. But, I didn't bite.
> 
> Very long story short, she is changing my grade and I will walk in June.
> 
> @Shimmie, @iwanthealthyhair, @TraciChanel and the Prayerline ladies, Thank you for praying and standing in agreeance with me.


----------



## loolalooh

Elnahna said:


> ​
> Ladies, I had to take a moments out of my worshiping to tell you how God has shown up again in my life.
> 
> Background...  I just completed an online English course, the last class needed to receive my BA. The instructor throughout was inconsistent in her instructions and grading. I had to contest almost every grade. It was hard contacting her for clarification or advice. It was frustrating but, I dealt with it.  Anywho, she gave me a F as my final grade. True to her nature, she gave no explanation. She returned none of the many messages that I left. So, when classes resumed in Jan. I contacted the English Chairperson and explained my dilemma. She said she would have the instructor contact me. Days then week went by without hearing anything. I then contacted the office of the English Dean. I got the same song and dance. Another week went by and no response. So today, I decided to get all of my class work together and camp out in the English office. My instructor doesn't have a office but someone there was going to deal with me TODAY !!  OHH, But God.....   I realized I missed some submitted papers so I called the colleges help desk to find out if they could retrieve the papers. Well, after explaining what I needed the lady told me that I called the wrong department but, " I will contact the instructor now and have her call you.  In the meantime, let me transfer you to the helpdesk." Of course, I was not holding my breath the hear from the instructor, but I was happy to talk to the IT guy. While explaining, again, my issue to the IT guy, my cell phone rang. It was the instructor.
> In the beginning of this episode I was angry but decided that when I did talk to her I would honor God. That means I had to watch my mouth.
> 
> The instructor started by apologizing for the confusion. Then she told lie after obvious lies. I didn't care, I did not call her on them. But I did correct her, with dates, when she said that I had not tried to contact her. It was a weird conversation because it seemed like she was trying to bait me. But, I didn't bite.
> 
> Very long story short, she is changing my grade and I will walk in June.
> 
> Shimmie, iwanthealthyhair,  TraciChanel and the Prayerline ladies,  Thank you for praying and standing in agreeance with me.



I remember this prayer on the prayer line.  To God be the glory!


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Praise God for Healing!

My uncle has been out of rehab for a few weeks. He is doing awesome! He does NOT currently have a tracheostomy tube. The doctor would like to put another one in, but the previous one has been taken out and he is breathing fine. He has a new lease on life! He lives close to the bay and he takes early morning walks and texts me good morning and pictures of the bay. Scared me half to death when I got the first text at 5:00 am, lol.  He still has to be followed by specialists (cardiologists, etc), but he's alive and well.

This is a man who went from checking himself into the ER for shortness of breath, to heart failure, respiratory failure and a tracheostomy to walks on the beach. Praise God.

If anyone is wondering if God is still in the healing business this testimony is for you! 

@Shimmie, @TraciChanel, and @Iwanthealthyhair67 thank you so much for your prayers on the prayerline. Thank you to any one else who stood in the gap with prayers.


----------



## Shimmie

it_comes_naturally said:


> Praise God for Healing!
> 
> My uncle has been out of rehab for a few weeks. He is doing awesome! He does NOT currently have a tracheostomy tube. The doctor would like to put another one in, but the previous one has been taken out and he is breathing fine. He has a new lease on life! He lives close to the bay and he takes early morning walks and texts me good morning and pictures of the bay. Scared me half to death when I got the first text at 5:00 am, lol.  He still has to be followed by specialists (cardiologists, etc), but he's alive and well.
> 
> This is a man who went from checking himself into the ER for shortness of breath, to heart failure, respiratory failure and a tracheostomy to walks on the beach. Praise God.
> 
> If anyone is wondering if God is still in the healing business this testimony is for you!
> 
> @Shimmie, @TraciChanel, and @Iwanthealthyhair67 thank you so much for your prayers on the prayerline. Thank you to any one else who stood in the gap with prayers.



WHAT ? ! ?      :woohoo2:     :woohoo2:   

Glo' raaahhhhhhh to GOD!   

Did we not pray against the trach' ???   Praise God!   

Please give your uncle a great big hug from all of us.   

You are so faithful...


----------



## loolalooh

Praise God for letting my internet service company show me favor.  My monthly bill increased by $15, which is something I cannot afford right now.  I called the company and prayed to the Lord for favor.  Long story short, they removed the increase and put me back on my original monthly fee.  That's an extra $90 in my pocket.  Thank you, Lord.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

God showed up and showed out for me this weekend with an issue I was facing.  He gave me favor and I'm thankful.


----------



## Softerlove

Praise GOD for the grace none of us deserve yet we are given


----------



## SummerSolstice

My uncle is doing better


----------



## TraciChanel

I Praise my Heavenly Father for giving me favor to pass (above average) my two exams this morning - after having to stay up all night to study. I'm sleepy, but the thought of knowing He heard and answered my prayer gives me a boost of energy! Thank you, Father. I only passed thru Your strength given to me. Amen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## auparavant

Thank you L-rd.  Swelling is going down.  I pray I don't need a procedure to reduce the fluids built up, but no fracture.  Thank the good L-rd!!!  Thanks for all your prayers.  Now I can plan to visit family and go to Erie Bluffs, hiking up the trail.


----------



## briana87

My coworker's father was diagnosed with brain cancer back in March of this year. I stood on his behalf at the altar believing for his healing. Well, today I just happened to ask her about his progress (he had undergone brain surgery at the end of May) and she let me know that he is cancer FREE!!!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

Hi ladies,

As some of you know..I have been looking for new place to  stay. I finally got a place to live at that I love. I will be moving there soon. Its nice quiet and Private!!!! I'm currently packing my stuff and I'm almost all done.

I also received some calls concerning some new jobs. New stable jobs. One of them I was invited to write an exam and if all goes well I will be doing the interview and then if I pass the interview the job is mine. I'm so thankful for the opportunity to compete for a better job. PLease pray that I obtain a more stable job.


----------



## lilanie

Degrees have been posted; moved into my apartment 1 month ago (after a year of couch-surfing); newest granddaughter born healthy; Father and Grandmother still cancer-free; hospitals calling to prescreen when they have always ignored my resume/quals.

GOD IS ON THE THRONE - yes, I'm shouting! lol


----------



## divya

Thank you for the sermon about "the big picture!" It has changed my outlook on life, on the purpose of life!


----------



## Poohbear

deleted...


----------



## divya

Poohbear said:


> BeautifulMe - you've thought right... I'm not....



Well, I'm glad you started this thread. Thank God for you!


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I have finally moved into my new place. The transition went somewhat smoothly and it was all worth it. My new place is very peaceful and I love it. I can't wait to get settled in. My old landlord told me that I was her sole revenue since all the other tenants didnt pay on time. She also asked me to put take pictures of the apartment and put an ad saying it was for rent. In less than 12 hours , I had 2 visitors.

The second visitor saw the place and called me back 30 mins later saying they would rent the place for 12 months. The new tenant's father was even willing to bring her daughter over to help me pack and clean up after me!!! It was incredible! I told them to simply come within 3 hours.  I knew by then I would have enough time to move my stuff out and just be back to hand her over the keys. Plus, I decdided to give her my tv since she was moving in so quick. It all happened so fast I never got a chance to call the other visitors to let them know it was taken.

My landlord meet the new tenants and lost her temper out of the blue for no reason. THe deal fell through the cracks. I told my landlord that I held my end of the deal and found you someone to rent the place for minimum 12 months. She told me not worry , she will take care of it and that i could leave. I was sadden by her behavior. It really made her look bad.  But that is ok,  she still had at least 3 other visitors who will come over and visit. I'm happy where I am. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laela

Poohbear... thank you for starting this thread...thank God for you!


----------



## divya

Thank you for working on his heart. I'm so amazed! That's why you are God. I am so humbled and realize my helplessness. With You and You are alone are all things possible!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I don't even know where to start, but this message my son just sent me has me :reddancer:
WOW, you texted me this as soon as I got done praying.  God is good.....
He's 18 and I really was starting to wonder if he was just lost.  BUT GOD!   My baby is praying and recognizing the goodness of the Lord...I just wanna dance and shout!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

HE KEEPS....DOING GREAT THINGS FOR MEEEEEE..........:reddancer:
My baby boy is GRADUATING this school year!  :reddancer:
Thank you Jesus!  I'm so proud of him.  He's been working so hard to get things together!!!!


----------



## Poohbear

Yesterday, I got a call from the VP of Business Affairs. She told me that since May when they were discussing the budget, they have been considering making me an accounting supervisor and increasing my pay. I hope that this happens soon, like this year!


----------



## Laela

I'm grateful for the doors being opened to sustain my own business. God is good! Not some of the time...ALL of the time.


----------



## Laela

That's wonderful news....  black boys and young men have so many of the odds against them; it's always encouraging to hear success stories like yours. There is no failure with God.




crlsweetie912 said:


> HE KEEPS....DOING GREAT THINGS FOR MEEEEEE..........:reddancer:
> My baby boy is GRADUATING this school year!  :reddancer:
> Thank you Jesus!  I'm so proud of him.  He's been working so hard to get things together!!!!


----------



## Shiks

I got a job after a year of looking. God is faithful and really hears EVERY prayer.


----------



## Miss Kane

God is so good. I am starting a new job on the 14th. And on top of that, my husband and I are finally starting our own moving company this year. God blessed us with a new truck today! I look forward to all He has in store for us this year! 

God bless all of you and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Lanea87

Graduated from college with my BSN (Nursing degree) and within a month I received my job offer which I accepted.

I felt like this time wasnt ever going to come but I stayed strong and held on. I just wanna thank everyone who kept me in their prays when I was going crazy, thank you guys truly from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Leigh

Thank You soooo much ladies for your prayers.  I look forward to the prayer line on Thursday.  God is so good and ALWAYS right on time.

He made a way out of no way.  I was told it was hopeless and HE came through.  Amen!


----------



## LiftedUp

Thanking God for life and his mercy!

This morning while running a quick errand, I allowed a vehicle to go in front of me (no one else was giving him a chance to come onto the road).  Lower down the street, a woman driving a car swung out and smashed into him!  It was a total wreck!  When I left, two ambulances were on the scene.  I'm praying for all those involved in the accident and I am very thankful that I was spared!  Thank you Jesus for your mercy and protection!


----------



## Poohbear

Something unfortunate happened to me last week, something I never thought would ever happen in my entire life, and God came to my rescue! He clearly showed me that He can work in mysterious ways! For the past few years, I have been doubting God's existence, and since this incident, I am a believer and my faith has strengthen! Thank God for His mighty power and mercy!


----------



## divya

I praise God for His love and mercy toward us, specifically for how He calls us to Him. I have been so moved at how God has been working in my husband's life, as my husband is having deep spiritual struggles. It's amazing to see God actively calling him and revealing himself in many ways. Everywhere we turn there is a Christian who is witnessing to my husband. Not only new people...but old friends who he once knew that have turned their lives around. And every one of these people have a love for the Lord and are sharing with my husband. I have fallen in love with Jesus all over again witnessing this...

And WHEN my husband truly comes to the Lord, I will tell this story over and over again...

The Lord be praised.


----------



## divya

Praise the Lord for His goodness to us, knowing what we need before we even ask. I thank Him for the Sabbath, and the peace it brings. 

Thank you Lord for such a wonderful Sabbath yesterday with DH and for providing us with a great church family that is embracing us. I praise You for continuing to work in DH's life and mine. Every day is brighter with You!


----------



## sharentu

I just wanted to give a praise report.  I was in danger of losing my home.  in totality the whole process was a long 2  years.  So much stress, wondering what was going to happen in regards to where would I be living.  well, as of last week, I bought my house CASH.  no monthly payments, none of that.  i paid less that 4 times what my house is worth.  i just wanted to say that God will give you a testimony that is yours and yours alone.  nobody could have helped me but God.  i went so many different routes and was turned down.  but about 2 weeks before everything came together. God dropped in my heart that delayed is not denied.  also the scripture when Daniel was praying and how the angel told him his prayer was heard on the first day but he was held up with the king of Persia and was delayed with the answer.  be encouraged yall .  i am so grateful to the ladies of this prayer forum.  it was a silent request of mine.  sometimes things hurt so bad you cant speak on it, and also the enemy can sometimes use what comes out of your mouth.  God bless you all.


----------



## LiftedUp

The battle is not mine

I got an email today sorting out my programme at school from my HOD!  I'm so happy!  I prayed on it, claimed it, and every time a negative thought came into my mind I rejected it.

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Poohbear

Poohbear said:


> Something unfortunate happened to me last week, something I never thought would ever happen in my entire life, and God came to my rescue! He clearly showed me that He can work in mysterious ways! For the past few years, I have been doubting God's existence, and since this incident, I am a believer and my faith has strengthen! Thank God for His mighty power and mercy!



After God delivered me from this unfortunate situation back in March, there was months of worry about the outcome. It required even more faith and trust in God. Well, at the end of last month, a favorable outcome was granted! I was extremely relieved and thankful! It made me think about no matter how unhappy you may feel or how things may not be going your way, there is a God and He is there for you! He is teaching me contentment and patience. I am still learning, growing, and hoping for the best to come in this life if it be God's will.


----------



## Poohbear

Poohbear said:


> Yesterday, I got a call from the VP of Business Affairs. She told me that since May when they were discussing the budget, they have been considering making me an accounting supervisor and increasing my pay. I hope that this happens soon, like this year!



Even though this promotion did not happen back in 2012, I am still grateful to have a job. The VP of Business Affairs retired back in October of 2012 and a new VP was hired who is one of the meanest dumbest women I've ever met. She did not grant an increase in pay for my position, but yet, hired a new associate VP and accounting director this year. The previous associate VP and accounting director left because of her. Right now, I'm searching for jobs outside of this place, but I am hanging in there until God opens up another door for me. But at the same time, I am learning to be content with where I'm at in this moment in time.


----------



## Sosa

Today I was able to buy a Lexus cash!!! I have a reliable car.  Thank you Jesus! !!!!! GOD is sooo good.

I use to drive an old car...leaked gas, car would shut off while waiting on the light to change ..I was nervous during rush hour cuz folks be mad 

Now praise the LORD I have a reliable car! Debt free!!!!! 

I put up my old car for sale on Craigslist and a bunch of folks are contacting me. One guy wants to trade a scooter and pay cash for the difference as he cannot afford a car but has a baby on the way. I want to just give it to him for free. It's about to be Christmas afterall.


----------



## LiftedUp

My mother finally got a solution to her recurring dry cough.  She has had this cough for years and no one could determine the root of it.  A herbalist suggested that it was a bacteria earlier this year and yesterday she went to another specialist and it is definitely a bacteria and he gave her some remedies for it.

To God be the glory!


----------



## LiftedUp

Sosa said:


> I put up my old car for sale on Craigslist and a bunch of folks are contacting me. One guy wants to trade a scooter and pay cash for the difference as he cannot afford a car but has a baby on the way. I want to just give it to him for free. It's about to be Christmas afterall.



Aw!  This is so kind!  He would definitely need the car and extra cash for his growing family.


----------



## Supergirl

posted this in prayer request thread on 1/22/14:



> I would like to ask for your prayers. A few days ago, my perinatologist told me that I have what is called placenta previa. This has to do with the location of the placenta (not its functioning). It is over my cervix, completely covering my cervix, and that could cause some complications. So, please be in prayer and in agreement with me for the following:
> 
> *that the placenta will “migrate” away from the cervix by the 32nd week
> 
> *that I will not have to go on bed rest
> 
> *that the baby will not need to be delivered prior to 37 weeks (at least 38 is my personal preference) and will be completely healthy
> 
> *that I will not have to have a c-section
> 
> Thanks loves!



I'm blessed to report that the placenta previa has "resolved" and is no longer covering my cervix at all! THIS WAS THE LORD'S DOING! It is almost never that it resolves this early--I am 26 weeks. Yes, I did shout and throw up my hands right there in the exam room! Glory to Jesus!


----------



## TraciChanel

Supergirl,  God is good!! I'm so happy to hear that


----------



## nomadpixi

A good friend is slowly healing now after months of pain. God is good. So grateful.


----------



## JaneBond007

Shaking in my boots - actually trembling, but praise G-d, results are good.  Whew!!!


----------



## LiftedUp

Had a situation regarding a group project.  I was sending in work and not getting any feedback.  Prayed on it and it's just that the group leader was ill.  Praise be to God for his love and mercy!!!!


----------



## divachyk

This is my 3rd time posting this on LHCF so don't side eye me...I'm just excited. 

 Great news from dh's PET/CT! All is well although they are suggesting he visit an ENT because there is something funky going on with his nasal passages & tonsils. They believe it to be allergies, nothing serious or cancerous. 

To God Be The Glory....


----------



## Shiks

I am so glad for you divachyk. To growing very very old together.


----------



## divachyk

Shiks - thank you


----------



## Loving

divachyk Post it as may times as you want. We rejoice with them that rejoice!


----------



## divachyk

Amen Loving. TY chica. :blowkiss:


----------



## divachyk

I have a praise report on behalf of a friend's sister:

The sister was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer recently. Tumors were all over her body but Glory to God things transformed. The major tumor that was taking her life disappeared and after 2 radiation treatments the other tumors are now gone. The doctor's can't explain it but we know it was the power of God!!! She went in one person but is coming home a new creature in Christ. 

*********

SN: Please pray for another friend's husband. He had stage 3 bone marrow cancer last year. It went into remission but I learned today that it's back.


----------



## prettynatural

I finally! Have my state's license as a therapist! It's been a long 4 years and 3 exams later. God has surely blessed me! His timing is perfect. I have new opportunities that came up too. This is just the beginning. God has really blessed me with my heart desires! I owe my life, body, and mind to HIM! Thank you Jesus!!! Lord I worship you! I praise your name!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel

Congratulations prettynatural!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LiftedUp

Today I nearly drowned.

Friday night, a friend who I haven't spoken to in years (which is a shame since we went to school together and live less than 5 minutes apart) messaged me and told me that he had a dream about me and wanted to find out how I was.  I told him that I was fine.  He told me that he would message me again in a couple of weeks for us to catch up.

Last night I had a dream about my dog (I was away from home).  I dreamt that I was petting him, scratching his belly and neck etc.  The dream was very vivid.  I was actually feeling her fur, licks etc.  I woke up and snapped myself out of it saying that when people have those types of dreams, they die soon after.

This morning, I decided to go to the beach alone.  It was before 7am when I reached.  The first thing that went wrong is that I did my bathsuit top wrong.  It was upside down .  Usually I check that my bits are in before changing and I was wondering why it wasn't fitting right.  There was a couple that was far away and a man that was close to me on the beach.  No lifeguards were present as it wasn't officially open or anything.  So I'm enjoying the seclusion etc.  Didn't have to think about my tummy or anything.  I did notice that the currents were strong though.  Then this huge wave came.  Huge!!!!  I love waves so I was like yes!  It covered me and I felt myself tumbling over and over.  I'm not sure how long it lasted but it seemed like forever.  I trying to feel the ground but I wasn't.  I thought "Liftedup, just paddle, once you paddle, you will reach the top".  Then I thought, if I'm at the bottom of the ocean then how on earth can I reach the top.  The top will be far off.  When I stretched my arms up, all I felt was water and my feet wasn't reaching anywhere.  I was convinced that I was drowning.  My thought at this point was "this is what people experience when they drown..."

Then, the sea literally spat me out.  I tumbled out onto the shore.  I was a bit  confused, I was having a Gilligan Island moment.  I thought I washed onto some weird shore.  After getting myself together (and swimsuit together ) I saw the man who I met there on the sand.  He came up to me and said that he saw the wave and ran and when he turned back he saw me go under and wasn't seeing me.  At that point I was really shaken up, I thanked him for his concern and another guy came up and when he heard what had happened he left.

When I reached back to the hotel, I was coughing up sand, sand was in my nose and running out of my ears.  Inside my bathing suit was caked in sand.  A short while after, I also got a couple of calls from my mother, brother, a friend and my mother's friend who invited me to have breakfast with her.  Who knew that I'm so loved.

The aftermath is an ear infection and my toe seems to be broken.  Otherwise, I'm fine.

I thank God for life, mercy and love.  Suddenly, all the little things doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## TraciChanel

LiftedUp, that must have been so frightening! Praise God, you're ok! ((HUGS)) Great praise report


----------



## Laela

LiftedUp..  I'm just glad to hear to hear you're OK .. Praise God!!! Praying for speedy recovery to your ears and toe. God bless~


----------



## LiftedUp

It was very scary.  I'm surprised that I remained so calm and I didn't open my mouth.  My brother said that it sounded like a rip current and he's shocked that it didn't take me further out into the sea like it usually does and that it pushed me back out.  I'm still very calm and thanking God for his mercy.

eta:  He also says that my toe is just sprained


----------



## Xaragua

I found the job i was looking for, I start orientation today.


----------



## divachyk

Xaragua said:


> I found the job i was looking for, I start orientation today.



Congrats Xaragua


----------



## divachyk

LiftedUp said:


> It was very scary.  I'm surprised that I remained so calm and I didn't open my mouth.  My brother said that it sounded like a rip current and he's shocked that it didn't take me further out into the sea like it usually does and that it pushed me back out.  I'm still very calm and thanking God for his mercy.  eta:  He also says that my toe is just sprained




LiftedUp, praising God you're ok. I could have drowned once. I was at a hotel pool for a family reunion. I was in the deep end, hanging with family yet holding on to the side/wall for balance. Somehow, I slipped off and sunk. I couldn't swim so a cousin, that was on the wall with me, reached in and caught me before I sank too deep. It was scary. I got my butt out of that water. I have since taken swim lessons but I'm still not a great swimmer but hope I can save self if that ever happens again. I hope to return to swim lessons to learn better technique. I really want to big the myth that we can't swim.


----------



## Shimmie

LiftedUp, surely that was God who spewed you out of the water as He did Jonah from the belly of the whale.  

I am so happy that you are okay.   Once again, your name, flows into action... for in this situation, you were indeed 'high and lifted up'.   

Praise Jesus... Amen.  

No more lone beach shoreline visits, okay?


----------



## LiftedUp

Thank you divachyk and Shimmie

I keep praying for miracles but there are miracles that occur in my life that I overlook.  I needed to remember this now!  Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty

My marriage has been rocky for months and I have been praying for things to get better. I stopped drinking after our last big fight in October and I am going on 2 months sober! I have been drinking off and on since my teens and I know that  isn't what God wanted for me.

My mother in law has also quit drinking and that is a huge accomplishment. She has struggled with drug addictions and alcohol most of her life. I am blessed to be a positive influence in her life. I am thankful for the opportunity to start over and improve my life and health.

Unfortunately DH is still binge drinking and staying out late. I have given it to God. I am at peace now. Last night I slept like a baby. No tears, no worries...despite the fact that he didn't make it home. Me and my kids are going to be just fine with or without him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

^^Praying for your and your family


----------



## divya

An unspoken prayer request was just answered. God's mercy is overwhelming. I am so grateful.


----------



## divachyk

divya said:


> An unspoken prayer request was just answered. God's mercy is overwhelming. I am so grateful.



Amen divya


----------



## gimbap

I swear God is showing OUT in my life right now! Soooo many good things have happened to me in the past few months, sooo many things that have came right on time, I don't even know why I bother worrying about things, He handles EVERYTHING! God is SO good!


----------



## Jphillips

God is amazing!! So faithful!


----------



## LiftedUp

God is good always!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

God is amazing and has proven himself to me over and over again...
After 9 years languishing in a position being overlooked for promotion three times, Next Wednesday I start my dream job in an amazing department with some awesome people!!!  I'm so excited, happy and thankful!


----------



## kanozas

My cousin who was in a coma and on life support still needs prayers but she woke up and is speaking.  Praise G-d!  @Shimmie


----------



## Alta Angel

My 11 year-old daughter gave her life to Christ yesterday!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bump, any new praise reports?


----------



## bellatiamarie

God is awesome! I closed on two properties last week! I'm a first time homeowner of not one but two properties! I have been very consistent with tithing and I don't tithe because I want anything from God but I do it because it all belongs to Him anyway and the very least I can do is give Him the mere 10% He asks of me.  

Malachi 3:10 Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the LORD of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it.


----------



## kanozas

By small steps, we reach heaven.  Well, I'm coming in to report a small victory in the case of the grandfather held against his will and victim of medical malpractice.  The family can now see him and are not banned via the judge.  I am still praying he is released after this unnecessary procedure is performed which was ruled to take place against medical evidence.


----------



## kanozas

Thank you, Father, for protecting the Mexican people and we continue to ask for mercy for all those in the path of this mega storm.


----------



## alex114

Lord, I want to thank You for all you have done for me up until this very second. Your mercy is endless and abounding, Lord.


----------



## sweetvi

I accidentally  turned into the wrong lane while using my GPS  last night and I ended up heading straight towards two cars. All I could think of was death and calling out the name of Jesus. The car in front of me swerved and almost hit the car next to it trying to avoid me.  Thank God the cars were not speeding that fast and they were all able to stop allowing me to make a u turn and go the correct way. I  turned the corner, stopped my car, shaking and thanking Jesus at the same time.

No accidents
No fatalities
No trauma

Thank you Jesus


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE

http://www.divinerevelations.info/bobjones/


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE




----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE




----------



## Laela

Alrighteee then... 




NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


>


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE

Laela said:


> Alrighteee then...


Sorry, don't mind me. I post videos in here that I watch from time to time. @Laela


----------



## kanozas

Thank you, L-rd, and to all the ladies for your intercessory prayer.  All documents delivered safely.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

More bills than money, somehow it's still more than enough...


----------



## curlcomplexity

I passed my boards....I'm still in awe of God and what He has done in my life.

Thank you to everyone who placed me in their prayers, especially @Shimmie who helped me in a time where I didn't have direction...just your response via message meant a lot to me


----------



## futureapl

God is good all the time. I just got a job offer, which pays me a lot more than I'm making now, has a set schedule, and only holds me accountable for my own work.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Marking my spot for my upcoming praise report regarding work and subscribing to this thread. God bless you all!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Last Friday my middle son, who had special needs, developmental delays since he was an infant walked across his high school stage and graduated with his diploma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He didn't walk or talk till he was almost three, had years of therapy and intervention at school BUT GOD!!!!


----------



## futureapl

Yesterday I was filled with the Holy Spirit and spoke in tongues for the very first time. It was truly amazing. God is so good!


----------



## Aggie

futureapl said:


> Yesterday I was filled with the Holy Spirit and spoke in tongues for the very first time. It was truly amazing. God is so good!



@futureapl 

OMG! I am so excited for you. Use it for His glory and to effect change for His kingdom. I know exactly how you feel. I can certainly relate.


----------



## divachyk

Marking my spot because I know dh will have a praise report (cancer).


----------



## alex114

DH starts work on Wednesday! This is after a few rough months of unemployment, so we are very excited. It's right on time before we move into our first apartment together.


----------



## kanozas

Thank you L-rd for your providential love.   Oops,


----------



## Flourishnikov

Marking my spot for my praise report soon to come!!


----------



## futureapl

In church yesterday tears would not stop flowing. I saw so many young children ages 4-8 walk up to the altar, pray, and continuously praise God. It was one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


----------



## alex114

Hi everyone! I've been gone for about a month, because I just started law school at Columbia! I went to the introductory meeting of the Christian Legal Society yesterday, and I just wanted to thank God for His mighty favor! He has brought me to one of the best law schools in the country and surrounded me with a community of others who love Christ.

I did a post-marital baptism ceremony on Sunday with my husband, and I have been feeling so close to the Lord. I am honestly so full of gratitude and love that I had to share!


----------



## Aggie

alex114 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been gone for about a month, because I just started law school at Columbia! I went to the introductory meeting of the Christian Legal Society yesterday, and I just wanted to thank God for His mighty favor! He has brought me to one of the best law schools in the country and surrounded me with a community of others who love Christ.
> 
> I did a post-marital baptism ceremony on Sunday with my husband, and I have been feeling so close to the Lord. I am honestly so full of gratitude and love that I had to share!


Graet report @alex114. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## futureapl

For the past 11 years I've been holding on to bitterness and unforgiveness. I got engaged last week and ever since then I've been feeling that God has been telling me to call someone. I had been praying to Him to mend that broken relationship but doubt lived in the back of my mind. Let me tell you when God tells you to do something and you are obedient He blesses you every time. I went to service earlier tonight and felt the Holy Spirit the entire time. Tell me how when I got home that same person's number popped in my head. I called thinking that I had the wrong number and it was her. The conversation went well. God is able to do any and everything. Never doubt it.


----------



## PatTodd

Praising God and giving Him all the glory!! After seriously looking for over a year to leave a job I have come to hate  , I received an offer for a new job today and I am so excited! I prayed and prayed for my change to come....God is so faithful!!!!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for even the small things some of us take for granted.  My mom felt hunger this afternoon and asked for soup.  She attempted to feed herself. She had a visitor today and even prayed with us before her company left.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## newgrowth15

I praise God for baby steps and small beginnings.  Early this morning my mom stood up on her own using the strength that God gave her and her walker. She was so frail 2 weeks ago when she came home, we weren't sure she would ever walk again.


----------



## newgrowth15

I have an extra special praise report to share.  Someone from LHCF blessed my mom and me in a very special way very recently.  I had put in a prayer request a couple of weeks ago regarding my mom's furnace and @Sashaa08 said a very specific prayer for us that someone would be moved by God to bless us with a new furnace.  Well, God heard her prayer and someone came through and truly blessed us.  I can't help but praise the Lord and thank my LHCF sisters for your loving support.  May God bless each of you abundantly above all that you could ever ask or imagine in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Sashaa08

newgrowth15 said:


> I have an extra special praise report to share.  Someone from LHCF blessed my mom and me in a very special way very recently.  I had put in a prayer request a couple of weeks ago regarding my mom's furnace and @Sashaa08 said a very specific prayer for us that someone would be moved by God to bless us with a new furnace.  Well, God heard her prayer and someone came through and truly blessed us.  I can't help but praise the Lord and thank my LHCF sisters for your loving support.  May God bless each of you abundantly above all that you could ever ask or imagine in Jesus' name, Amen!



This makes me so happy!! Praise the Lord!! Thank you Newgrowth15 for coming back and sharing the praise report.


----------



## newgrowth15

@Sashaa08, like Jeremiah it's fire in my bones and I cannot keep it to myself. I don't want any rocks to cry out when I can praise the Lord with my mouth. Hallelujah!


----------



## newgrowth15

To anyone outside of this thread, this may sound crazy, but my praise report is that I thank God for almost 52 years with a godly mother.  He called her home and I am rejoicing in the knowledge that she knew the Lord, but more importantly, that He knew her.  She is now reunited with my dad and my brothers who went on home before her.  She has just joined that great cloud of witnesses who are cheering us on. 

Even though I will shed some tears and I will miss our conversations, I know that I can rest in the Lord.  He gave us His beloved Son and all who believe on the name of the Son of God will be saved.

Please join me in praising God for His tremendous love for us and for allowing each and every one of us to leave a legacy of faith if we so choose to walk with Him on a daily basis.

I have so much more I can praise the Lord for, but I will save some for another day.


----------



## bellatiamarie

I'm reading through my old journals and having a "if it had not been for the Lord on my side where would I be?" moment right now! God is good saints!  He brought me over!


----------



## bellatiamarie

newgrowth15 said:


> To anyone outside of this thread, this may sound crazy, but my praise report is that I thank God for almost 52 years with a godly mother.  He called her home and I am rejoicing in the knowledge that she knew the Lord, but more importantly, that He knew her.  She is now reunited with my dad and my brothers who went on home before her.  She has just joined that great cloud of witnesses who are cheering us on.
> 
> Even though I will shed some tears and I will miss our conversations, I know that I can rest in the Lord.  He gave us His beloved Son and all who believe on the name of the Son of God will be saved.
> 
> Please join me in praising God for His tremendous love for us and for allowing each and every one of us to leave a legacy of faith if we so choose to walk with Him on a daily basis.
> 
> I have so much more I can praise the Lord for, but I will save some for another day.



Praise God! He is our comforter, lover of our soul.  You have my condolences.  Thank God your mother knew Jesus and you're comforted knowing that she is resting in Him!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I want to thank the Lord for still loving me through all of this junk. And letting me know everything is okay between me and him. He isn’t mad at me, and he’s not going to leave me or let things overcome me. 

I’m thankful for him constantly keeping me safe. Especially from my own being, because I can be my own worst being. 

I’m thankful for Him showing me things I couldn’t understand, and things/truths I had no idea about, and calming for my spirit all of these revelations have been. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## futureapl

I want to thank the Lord for the safe delivery of my son.


----------



## Laela

_@_futureapl _Congratulations!!_


----------



## newgrowth15

All praises to God for bringing my family through a difficult and rough journey for the past 18 months.  After our mom passed and everything was over and done with, it was time to concentrate on getting her house sold.  Some of my brothers did not want the property sold, but they could not afford the upkeep.

Long story short, after many obstacles and roadblocks almost every step of the way, the house was finally sold in May and all of my brothers have landed on their feet.  I praise God for hearing my prayers and answering them as He saw fit and not as I was trying to direct Him.  As a result, there are no inheritance taxes to worry about.  And one of the friends of my brothers, who was staying in my mom's house, passed away shortly after he moved out. I can only say this was all God's timing, not my own.

I am truly grateful for the prayers of the people on the forum who have prayed me through this time.  If anyone ever has a need, take it to the Prayer Request thread and I will gladly lift up your requests to the Lord.


----------



## janiebaby

God chose to save my life yesterday afternoon.


----------



## bellatiamarie

God is AWESOME!!  My grandmother got back on her insurance plan and she’s able to get help at home again!!  I was also moved to the next stage for a job that I applied for!!!  He is faithful and I am so grateful today!!!


----------



## alex114

I want to praise the Lord for family. I feel surrounded by them on today, and my heart is warm. I also want to praise God for keeping me, even when I feel I'm in a den of lions who want nothing more than to rip at my flesh (work). God has never forsaken me, and it is my privilege to know that He won't ever. All I have to do is consult Psalm 7 and Psalm 35, and see exactly what will befall my enemies and those who wish me ill.  For that, I praise Him in all of His glory.


----------



## Nic_Cali

I was about to be evicted twice this summer (July and August). I lost my job, and going from making a suitable wage to merely nothing has been more than a transition in California. However, his grace and mercy has kept me in my property. He comes on time, and his grace is sufficient-- I'm learning from this.

My cell phone just got disconnected today (this hasn't happened in years), but I am believing God will take care of this too. Thank you, Lord!!

Edited: The phone bill has been paid and is on!


----------



## Laela

There are days you just feel more praise-ful than others and don't know why... I had a great time this morning thanking God in advance for victory in all areas of my life, moreso than most mornings. Well, how about I had car trouble throughout the day and the SUV stalled in two safe places for me to call for roadside assistance and hubby. All is well with the car for now until I take it in tomorrow to get looked at. But made it home safe and sound. Father God is Good... ALL the time, no matter the circumstance(s). 

Just an extra Praise break for today!


----------



## newgrowth15

Praise God for bringing my brother-in-law home from the rehab today.  He was near death 3 1/2 months ago and now he is doing so much better. All I can do is give God the praise and glory He so rightfully deserves.


----------



## Lita

My Mom is in ICU and the nurse just told us that she had a good night and is improving.Thank you Father God & I know you will continue to bring her though.In Jesus name.Amen


----------



## Lita

Praise report-My Mom is eating solid food again & even feed herself..Thank you Father God for your mercy,blessings & daily miracles.Amen


----------



## Sarabellam

Praise report:

I’ve been struggling with personal and professional growth this year. I’ll be getting a new job next year and I really want to go to a prestigious group back in my home state. However, there are some professional things that I just have not been able to accomplish during this time. At first I was angry and confused over the “why lies”. I assumed that since I wasn’t following the “guaranteed path to success” then I’m destined to fail. But God has been placing specific people in my life and putting me in these situations where I am growing and making connects that may just get me the position that I want without having the perfect resume. 

As Christians we often limit blessings to those things that are perfect in our own understanding. But God sometimes works by putting you in situations were you are bringing so little to the table that your accomplishment can only be attributed to him.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sarabellam said:


> Praise report:
> 
> I’ve been struggling with personal and professional growth this year. I’ll be getting a new job next year and I really want to go to a prestigious group back in my home state. However, there are some professional things that I just have not been able to accomplish during this time. At first I was angry and confused over the “why lies”. I assumed that since I wasn’t following the “guaranteed path to success” then I’m destined to fail. But God has been placing specific people in my life and putting me in these situations where I am growing and making connects that may just get me the position that I want without having the perfect resume.
> 
> As Christians we often limit blessings to those things that are perfect in our own understanding. But God sometimes works by putting you in situations were you are bringing so little to the table that your accomplishment can only be attributed to him.


AMEN!


----------



## futureapl

I accidentally drove into a swell in front of my house. The back half of the car was in the air. By the grace of God I wasnt harmed.


----------



## levette

Praise God


----------



## felic1

Perhaps it's my turn. I just want to say I thank God for this board. Ladies on this board have been so kind to me. I am grateful for your support. You ladies make yourselves available when there is no sister,  brother or parents. I want to say thanks to everybody!


----------



## bzb1990

this is the Psalm (the only one I know by heart, I believe) that is overwhelming my heart so much tonight repeatedly so that I just hear myself in my heart nonstop speaking and feeling it! have noticed this subforum since I joined and wondering if I should click.  will use this thread to share these moments or read through previous posts if I need the refreshment
this is my favourite link to remind myself of it because I prefer to look at the earlier versions, but can get a thorough feel by reading all of them, iykwim.


			https://theory.stanford.edu/~oldham/church/ps23-translations-2006Feb22/ps23-translations-2006Feb22.pdf
		


I feel like my heart is beside the still waters with David tonight, after several distressing interactions with my XH.. because I know my goal is not to get approval or safety from the person but from God and with God. And then when I thought that , and thought I will keep on, not connect to the distressful thoughts..and God will fade out that feeling  -- is when this immediately came into my mind again and again and the feeling washed over me.  

 not Christian but praise of God especially among sincere people, is what every human being craves imo. 
 not saying its the only thing but IMO it is the one thing that connects everyone including those whose every other need is fulfilled and have the best of everything, we still long for it, whether we know or acknowledge it or not


----------



## bzb1990

This was a great day after a difficult time worrying for kids-- yesterday + today worked out perfectly, despite difficulties with the foot and all.. 
Recited PSALM 23 on way back, in AM, because it totally was my feeling 100%, from the relief and happiness

Best miracle (THANK YOU GOD ), my son used his PECs properly for things other than video (SLEEP). Huge!!


----------



## bzb1990

Thanks to God for protecting my loved ones 
Thanks to God for blessing me through good people
Thanks to God for removing the people who caused distress and had bad intentions (wolves in sheep's clothing)

thanks to God:
For a new day and waking up wanting to start the day
For good teachers
For food water and indoor heating
For portable heater (Could not sleep due to the cold before) brought over 
For good people wherever I go


----------



## bzb1990

I praise and thank God for every good and for giving me more good in ways I cannot imagine beforehand, for where I live and what I eat. I thank God for putting kindness for me in people's hearts, even those who hurt me before, helping me now


----------



## newgrowth15

I give all honor, glory and praise to God.


----------



## bzb1990

Thank you God for helping me study and giving me a website to get my 'social fill' for breaks so I don't feel depressed and lonely.

Thank to God for making items come to use now that I know what to do with them, and putting it in my head to do so!
All credit to God for keeping kids safe and healthy through us and other adults around them.

Thank You God for being the Truth, the Light, and the Most Powerful upon Whom we can lay our burdens and our worries for our friends and family and people we do not personally know. 
And Who guides us to do right by people where we can, AND
gives us the means to do so.

Thanks to God for giving us a leader who has a soul and a conscience. Thanks to God that there are enough good people in power in the country that we aren't dealing with the sort of injustice Americans are subjected to.

Thanks to God for helping me distinguish truth from falsehood, and not leaving the matter confusing lest I proceed on a whim (as per Abu Bakr).

Thanks to God for guidance, purpose, and contentment. Thanks to God for having a place to write all this out and not feel unsafe or like I'm putting my family in danger, simply
for proclaiming YOUR Glory and gratitude to you - unlike so many millions out there that I know of who are suffering, for such a basic thing! Protection from God, goodness from God, and may God protect us from the foolishness or evil of ourselves,
or of those around us, and protect us from our mistakes, and others' mistakes, as He has done so far


----------



## bzb1990

Thank You God for making it so I can look back on these posts when my spirit lags..and be reminded of all it was I thanked You for before in total sincerity and awe! Esp the Psalm 23 one which I still can come back to and feel exactly the same (never fails) due to the strength beauty n poetry of those words  total eloquence that paints the whole scene in a way you feel you are there with your messenger 

Thank You for making me verbal and hyperlexic so I never have the frustration of being totally unable to put into words the entirety of what I wish to Express.
Thank You for my excellent and perfect angelic sons. Thank You for giving me understanding of their feelings even if they cannot say them so zi can respond in a way that might reach them better esp in the elder's loneliness.
(I ask you to increase friends and happiness and communication for him n understanding for him of others and others of him!!)
Thank you for Tanya who gave him the presents Ll the way ar XHs home n did not forget him n the presents he soooooo appreciated!! Thank You for protecting and helping her and her family.

Thank You for the clean pure heart of ppl like her who stay away from nastiness even if immersed in it thru no reason but others' injustice and wrongdoing YET still maintain so much strength and love in her heart that she does things like that.
Thank You for having her brother be able to move to help her since her parents no longer can

Thank You for MY brother and his help as well.

Thank You that I can look at others' posts that there is an outlet to see it and be refreshed by them  
Thank You for ppl who continue to love each other FOR YOUR SAKE through PRAISING YOU.
Thank You for keeping me away from hypocrisy bcuz I doubt hypocrisy can ever let anyone feel satisfied

 (after I read about a lady who lived a farce for no discernible reason)
Thank You for giving me nutritious juices today gifted by someone else!! And for my son!!.


----------



## newgrowth15

Thank you, Lord for people like @bzb1990 who recognize the need to give you thanks and praise even for the smallest deeds and acts of kindness of others.


----------



## bzb1990

newgrowth15 said:


> Thank you, Lord for people like @bzb1990 who recognize the need to give you thanks and praise even for the smallest deeds and acts of kindness of others.





Spoiler



Thank you for that maybe that's why in daily life I've been more God conscious these past couple of days. Since if we give thanks God magnifies or increases that thing.



Thank You God for whatever balance You put in our lives though we may go to extremes always guiding us to the balanced way in different ways. Thank You for expanding our knowledge of what is beneficial and making it useful in our lives.


----------



## futureapl

God is so good. Today I found out that I got a promotion at my job. I had applied for a promotion in June and didn't get selected. I was pretty devastated and then God helped me to get over it and myself. Less than 2 months later he blessed me with the job I had been crying about. This was a lesson about casting my cares before Him, not coveting my neighbors goods (I didn't get selected the first time because it wasnt my job to have), seeking God first, recognizing that He is my provider, the importance of prayer, coming to him like a child, etc. God is so good!


----------



## newgrowth15

futureapl said:


> God is so good. Today I found out that I got a promotion at my job. I had applied for a promotion in June and didn't get selected. I was pretty devastated and then God helped me to get over it and myself. Less than 2 months later he blessed me with the job I had been crying about. This was a lesson about casting my cares before Him, not coveting my neighbors goods (I didn't get selected the first time because it wasnt my job to have), seeking God first, recognizing that He is my provider, the importance of prayer, coming to him like a child, etc. God is so good!


Congratulations @futureapl.  I am glad that you recognize that promotion comes from God and that you give Him all of the glory and praise He so rightly deserves for raising you up at the right time.


----------



## mensa

newgrowth15 said:


> Congratulations @futureapl.  I am glad that you recognize that promotion comes from God and that you give Him all of the glory and praise He so rightly deserves for raising you up at the right time.


Amen!


----------

